# Twist for Growth Challenge (Fall 2011)



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

I looked at an old *Twist**Challenge* thread and used it as the basis for this challenge. This challenge is for twist on your own hair, no extensions.

*Twists (challenge definition):* 2 strand twists, flat twists, 2 strand flat twists, coils, bantu knots

1. The twist style is your primary style and not worn primarily under wigs or weaves. 
2. Wear twists for *at least* 5 consecutive days. 
3. You can wear your hair out for only up to 2 days after taking your twists out (like in twist-outs, afros, wash and go, etc).
4. Then *twist* up again
5. Check in when you twist again or at least every 2 weeks since the challenge is short.
6. When you twist again give us an update. (regimen, twisted style, moisturizing secrets, etc.). 
7. Post a picture of your twists at the *beginning* of the *challenge*, *mid- way*(you decide) and at the *end*. 7. The *challenge* will be from *September 2011- December 2011. **I know some of you will need to end before 12/31 to due to other challenges. *

*Braid Alternative*
Some have indicated they have an issue when they wear twist and would like the option to wear a braided style. If you can't/don't wear twists for whatever reason, braids can be subsituted if you are wearing it as your primary style. By that I mean you are plaiting, cornrowing, french braiding your hair and wearing your hair in that style and not under wigs, weaves, extensions. The rest of the rules will still apply: min 5 days with only 2 days out. 

*Note: No hiding the hair; No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc.*

Feel free to join at any time. 





*Start by Telling Us*
Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)
Your twist care regimen
What you hope to achieve by December
Anything else you would like to share.
*Style Ideas:*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14191749&postcount=49


*Challenge Participants*

NappyNelle
Sesi
Sianna
Seamonster
youwillrise
judy4all
OndoGirl
sikora
PaigeJessica
Krystle~Hime 
faithVA
NaijaNaps
SouthernStunner
Iluvsmuhgrass
13StepsAhead
FroFab
MaraWithLove
Catt86
LaBelleLL
ecadnacmc
PYT
lolascurls
Loves_Harmony
discodumpling
lovenharmony
pookaloo83
Imoan
Kenny-Ann
that1girl
SimJam
Bublin
Reminiscing
adamson
ladykpnyc
YoursTrulyRE
Ronnieaj
Poutchi
Victoria44
Tibbar
DDTexlaxed
Septemberbaby
*thecurlycamshow* 
cocosweet


Left Challenge
yaya24 
skraprchik 
LuvlyRain3


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

Your go to twist style: *2 strand twists*
Your twist care regimen: *Don't have one. Hope to create one. *
What you hope to achieve by December
1*. Have a regimen for maintaining my twists
2. Successfully keep twists for 2 weeks
3. Find a great moisturizer or way to moisturize my twists
4. Have my back twists reach my shoulders unstretched
5. Have all my twists fit into a bun.
6. Have less fuzzies*


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 7, 2011)

I'n! I love my twists.

I wear twists for three to five weeks. Then, out styles, and twist again. I mostly wear them pinned up.

By December, I hope to achieve BSL.  lol

I'm in the HYH, so I haven't taken any pictures of this set of twists. They've already been in for three weeks... so they don't look very LHCF worthy at the moment. lol


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

[USER=6275 said:
			
		

> NappyNelle[/USER];14183501]I'n! I love my twists.
> 
> I wear twists for three to five weeks. Then, out styles, and twist again. I mostly wear them pinned up.
> 
> ...


 
Ok understand about the HYH. So maybe you can just describe where they hang naturally or something like that so we just have a starting frame of reference.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 7, 2011)

I want to do this! In fact, I want to do this for a year! Working out daily was making my twists ugly, but I think I'm going to keep doing them.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 7, 2011)

My hair is APL, and my shrunken twists hang at my shoulders. I hope by December to have my fresh twists on air dried hair to hover above APL. (I hope that makes sense.)


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I want to do this! In fact, I want to do this for a year! Working out daily was making my twists ugly, but I think I'm going to keep doing them.


 
Hey DDTexlaxed,

I think I saw you in another thread. Come on in. Let's get through this year and then let's see what we want to do for 2012.

I'm hair lazy so I have a feeling I will be rocking twists for a while. And the longer they get the more I will probably rock them.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> My hair is APL, and my shrunken twists hang at my shoulders. I hope by December to have my fresh twists on air dried hair to hover above APL. (I hope that makes sense.)


 
Makes sense. I hope at APL my twists hang to my shoulders. sigh


----------



## Sesi (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in! Twists are my staple anyway!


* Your go to twist style*: 2 strand twists
*Your twist care regimen*:

Twist up after sampooing, moisturizing. 
Keep in for up to three weeks at a time. 
Wash every 7-10 days
Might start wetting/remoisturizing midweek, depending on weather

*What you hope to achieve by December*
1. Find a good routine for keeping twists moisturized
2. Find a way to keep frizz at bay for 3 weeks
3. Longer hair! - be able to do a full pony tail of twist. Or mebbe two ponytail


I won't be able to post till  Nov, because I am going to be in Ghana all of Setember and october - bad internet/not too much time for browsing. So see you then!!


----------



## Sianna (Sep 7, 2011)

Dude I am SO IN!!!! 

I was just thinking about how I need to start wearing more protective hair styles, and this seems like just the kind of springboard I need to kick my butt into gear! 

I'm rocking a blow out right now, but will be doing some type of twist style within the next couple of days. I'll post a pic when I do. I think this'll be a great way to get styling ideas! 

ETA: Are we allowed to do French braids and/or cornrows?


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 7, 2011)

I am just exploring some different twist styles, and would love to participate. I don't know how to upload pictures.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

Ladies i will update the challenger list when I get the chance.

If you don't have a picture, can't load a picture, or whatever, don't worry about it. Describe your hair in the mean time (where your twist fall front, back, sides).

Seamonster we will help you get the picture up some kind of way.

Sianna, let me get back to you on the braids. I don't have an answer just yet.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 7, 2011)

i'm down. 

ive been wearing twists for 2 to 4 weeks at a time and will continue to do so.  no "out" styles for me.  if i feel like i'm going to be lazy about re-twisting my hair when it's time for takedown, then i'll leave the twists in until i feel like i'll actually want to do them.   

i have my hair in twists now and theyve been in for 12 days so far.  doesnt feel like it, though.  i'll post a photo of my next twist set before i pin them up, as i dont wear my twists down for the most part.  

i guess my twists in the back fall to/around my shoulders, my twists in the front errr i guess maybe the top of my nose (i could be wrong haha), on the sides around the top of my neck?  something like that...i'll come back with more accurate descriptions when i do my next set.  the picture will tell you better than i can.  ha


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in!!!
*Stats will come soon.*
This Friday makes week 1 in my current twists.
They are kind of fuzzy but I plan on keeping them in and retwisting next Friday.

After this 2 week set I plan on keeping them in for 3-5 weeks minimum.


----------



## JudithO (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in... Pictures will come soon. I'm currently in twists - 1 week old. 

No "out" styles for me... Well.. Getting married Oct 14, so I'll have my hair out that week... other than that, my hair will be in twists the whole time. Hope you guys don't mind?

Your go to twist style: *2 strand minitwists in a bun. *

Your twist care regimen:* Moisturise and seal 2x a week, wash with terresentials mud wash every other week or once a month. *

What you hope to achieve by December: *Sincerely, I don't know... Currently APL, but my hair is pretty uneven.. trying to get to MBL and start evening out from there. I hope to retain all 4 inches of growth by then anyway. *

Anything else you would like to share: *Twists fall to my shoulder, but I wear a high bun daily. *


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 7, 2011)

@judy4all - Congrats on your upcoming nuptials. You picked a fabulous day to get married (my Bday )


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Your go to twist style - 2 strand twists (might switch it up with flat twists if I feel like it).
Your twist care regimen - Twist for 2 weeks at a time, wash and condition each week in twists, retwist (individual twists as needed) mostly on weekends with no out styles.  Moisturize with s-curl, grease scalp occasionally.
What you hope to achieve by December: 6 inches of hair or close to it (currently at 4 inches).
Anything else you would like to share:  Beginning pic in avatar.  I love my fro so this will be quite a challenge.


----------



## JudithO (Sep 7, 2011)

yaya24 Thanks much


----------



## Royalq (Sep 7, 2011)

Sigh i love twists but i have a twa, and twists dont last long and look raggedy. And mini twists look like a pain to take out, and i might miss unraveling one of them and risk having locs


----------



## sikora (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm definitely in. My participation will be a bit modified--I wear a 3/4 wig and have a small u-shaped section left out and I flat twist that section on wash day.

For the work week, I wear a headband to cover it and leave the wig as a loose style, or loosely pinned up with a hair clamp.

If I'm going out, I undo the flat twists and work it into the wig to blend.

*
Your go to twist style: *Flat twists on the leave-out section of the 3/4 wig. The top and along the sides from my temples to the top of my ear.

*Your twist care regimen:* I wash my hair weekly (usually Sundays) and retwist the leave out section at that time. The rest of my hair hidden under the wig is in single plaits and are redone every 4 weeks.

*What you hope to achieve by December*
Right now, the front section stretches to my nose, I'm hoping I will be able to stretch it to my chin by December.

Pictures: 1 shows the twists and the other shows my daily hairstyle.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Sep 7, 2011)

Whooo a twist challenge! 

Your go to twist style: 2 strand twists

Your twist care regimen: I need a better one, but right now I do them on dry hair and wash once a week since I sweat in my head so much. Only once was I able to wear twists for a whole month. I'd like to get really good at keeping them in for weeks without them looking old (and shrinking so damn much )

What you hope to achieve by December
1. APL hair on my longest layer!! 2 inches to go!
2. Really nail a successful twist regimen
3. Have my twists grazing my shoulders
4. Make a ponytail. This is the one giant thing I miss about my longer relaxed hair 

I'll post a picture when I do my twists on Friday.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 7, 2011)

*sigh*
I've been thinking about this but twists are so bad on my hair.  I end up with A LOT of shed hair (moreso than when I rock indiv natural braids) and tangles galore  
I figure I must be doing something wrong.  I will be lurking in this thread for tips.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 7, 2011)

It's been now 2 months that I wear twists consistently... length retention, soft and shiny hair.. why will I change !!! i am IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


* Your go to twist style*: 2 strand twists. i've been wearing them now for 2 months in a bun... I hope some of yall will share some nice pics or vids of hairstyle done on twists. cause wearing a bun with 2 strand twists for 2 MONTHS.. it's becoming a lil annoying now  
*Your twist care regimen*:

Every 2 weeks, shampoo/deep treatment and install twists. 
Baggying 1 or twice a week.  moisture and seal ends daily. 

*What you hope to achieve by December*
1. healthy thick ends.
2. a bigger bun in twists  ! (so longer hair? ) and having all my twists fit in a bun. some on the sides don't want v_v
3. to stick to this regimen.


----------



## sikora (Sep 7, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> @judy4all - Congrats on your upcoming nuptials. You picked a fabulous day to get married (my Bday )



That's my birthday too.  Congrats Judy!!!


----------



## Sianna (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay I'm back! Instead of waiting a few days like I was going to, I decided to twist my hair tonight.

*1. My go to twist style*
















These pics are from a few weeks ago, but this is how my hair is done now.
The style may not be age appropriate, but it's easy to do, easy to maintain, and looks passably decent for work and daily life in my world. 


*2. My twist care regimen*

      When wearing twists like this, I normally moisturize them each night with watered down CFCG, or Stay Sof Fro, mixed with some type of oil. Of course I have to shake it up before each use, but this way I moisturize and seal in one quick step!  
I don't typically co-wash when wearing flat twists, however I will co-wash daily when wearing individual mini twists. Also, I've recently started oiling my scalp with a sulfa concoction. It's the last thing I do to my hair right before I go to bed.

*3. What I hope to achieve by December*

      I am in the two inches in 4 months challenge as well, so I'm hoping to get them two inches! 


I'm pretty eager to see how long I can grow my hair by my 2nd BC-versary on 1-25-12!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome to all the challengers 
NappyNelle

DDTexlaxed

Sesi

Sianna

Seamonster

youwillrise

yaya24

judy4all

OndoGirl

sikora

PaigeJessica

Krystle~Hime 

Thanks for getting your stats updated so quickly. I think this might turn into an inspiring thread with some great twist photos. 

I will retwist my hair Sunday and use that as my starting photo.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 8, 2011)

Add me! 

I'd already decided that it was twists or bust to start retaining some length. 

*Your go to twist style:* 2-strand twists

*Your twist care regimen:* Keep twists in for 2 weeks. Wash once a week in twists, re-twisting the extra fuzzy ones as needed. Only wear a twistout for a day or 2 - last time a shrunken twistout meant tangles galore  I'm also doing GHE about 4-5nights/per for moisture retention. This seems the best way for me to properly moisturize my twists and still get a cute style in the morning.

*What you hope to achieve by December:* Healthier, more moisturized hair and some length retention. It is SO uneven right now so I may do some mini-trims in the back/sides to even things out but honestly I might just need to put the scissors down 

*Anything else you would like to share:*I'm experimenting with styles in twists. See below. I've also been doing a twist-bob. Hopefully I can snap a good picture and share with yall tomorrow morning!

I rocked this style for a few days and got some compliments. Since then have been incorporating more cornrow twists (is there another name for this? ). 











The back is shrunken here. I want a bigger twist/puff! 






Here's a view from straight-on






Can't wait to see more twists styles from you gals!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 8, 2011)

Your go to twist style: *2 strand twists*
Your twist care regimen: *Don't have one. Hope to create one. *
What you hope to achieve by December
1*. Have a regimen for maintaining my twists
2. Successfully keep twists for 1 month
3. Fuller thicker and longer hair (MBL)
*

Oh and yeah I am relaxed currently 3 mos post and my twist (no extensions) have been in a week so far.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 8, 2011)

NaijaNaps

this hairstylel is so great !!! and my hair texture seems similar to your !! 
have you ever think about putting your lil ponytail in a bun !!??? 

about "ghe" can you detail me exactly what you do?? 
on wet/damp/dry hair? 
how much of oil (just a few on ends or you saturate hair? only ends or scalp too ?)
what do you put? plastic cap/ beanie?? !
for how long ? 
sorry for the questions'attack


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

Sesi said:


> I'm in! Twists are my staple anyway!
> 
> *What you hope to achieve by December*
> 1. Find a good routine for keeping twists moisturized
> ...


 
We have very similar goals.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> I am just exploring some different twist styles, and would love to participate. I don't know how to upload pictures.


 
Seamonster, give us your starting questions when you get a chance.


Your go to twist style
Your twist care regimen
What you hope to achieve by December
Anything else you would like to share.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

@judy4all,  on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

NaijaNaps said:


> I might just need to put the scissors down


 
Put the scissors down. Walk away from the scissors.   If you are wearing twists until the end of the year they don't need to be even. So decide in December if you want to trim it a bit. 





> Since then have been incorporating more cornrow twists (is there another name for this?


 
That's what I would call it. I have a simpler form in my album.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 8, 2011)

This is my set of twists from last Friday. Keeping them in until next Friday. My Go to style will be styled 2 strand twists.







*What you hope to achieve by December*

1. 1.5-2 inches of solid growth
2. Minimized ssk
3. Happy scalp

My new plan is to:

Moisturize at night only.. with my aloe vera spritz and seal with elasta qp olive oil and mango butter
Then spray with Jamaican Lime detangling spray (will not be repurchasing this.. it makes my hair feel GREAT but the first few ingredients are questionable). Not sure how I overlooked them when I made the purchase.

Baggy ends at night.

In the morning (as needed) apply oil to braids for shine.

Every 2 days or so oil my scalp.

This Friday makes week 1 in my current twists.
They are kind of fuzzy (due to moisturizing 2xs a day every day) but I plan on keeping them in and retwisting next Friday.

After this 2 week set I plan on keeping them in for 3-4 weeks minimum. 
Once down: wash, DC blow dry and do them over. No out styles (if possible).


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 8, 2011)

Go to twist style: I like to experiment with different twist styles, next I am going to try twist buns with flat twist.

Twist care Regimen: I am going to sleep with a wig cap to try to hold the style. Going to co wash with an applicator bottle, so I can keep my scalp clean. 

Co wash every other day, DC weekly, gel old twist into style, oil hair and scalp, baggy nightly. Monthly trim, Seek and Destroy every other week.

Hope to Achieve: Reduction in SSK, No Splits/Cracks, Healthy thick Hair. Reach Hair Growth milestone of BSL



faithVA said:


> Seamonster, give us your starting questions when you get a chance.
> 
> 
> Your go to twist style
> ...


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm sooooo in.


1. Your go to twist style: two strand twists/flat twists/ bantu knots (I twist my knots first)

2. Your twist care regimen: Daily moisture and concentrating lubricating my ends. I'm going to be co-washing a few times a week so I'll be redoing them a bit. If time permits, I'll be doing more scalp massages to promote growth. 

3. What you hope to achieve by December: Id love to be at APL but I'll be happy with any amount of retention from now until then. 

4. Anything else you would like to share: When twisted (I twist on wet/damp hair) the back falls to my shoulders/CBL. When dry they're at the nape of my neck.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

NaijaNaps, SouthernStunner, Iluvsmuhgrass... you have been officially added.

I'm jealous of twists already. I want mine to be be thick and fluffy and hang to my shoulders 

ok I've got that out of my system for the week.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 8, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> this hairstylel is so great !!! and my hair texture seems similar to your !!
> have you ever think about putting your lil ponytail in a bun !!???
> 
> about "ghe" can you detail me exactly what you do??
> ...



Krystle~Hime

Here's what I posted in the Baggying Challenge Thread: 
I've been doing the GHE about 4-5 nights per week for the past month and it's made a tremendous difference in my hair. 

I'm rocking twists and moisturize with Kinky Curly and seal with either coconut oil or sweet almond oil. I then do for big cornrow twists all over my head and add a showercap, fitted hair net (mostly to keep the showercap in place) and a scarf. In the morning I take the showercap off as soon as a wake up, go about my morning routine (to have the hair dry a little bit - it's pretty damp when I wake up! I guess my big ole head produces a lot of heat). Then I take the twisted cornrows down to moisturized and slightly stretched twists. I'm a little past shoulder length so the result (based on how I cornrow the hair) is like a cute little twist/bob! I LOVE it 

Baggying/GHE will now be a staple in my regimen. It's tried and tested for my very prone to dryness natural hair. 


About the bun, I wish my hair was a little bit longer so I can start making a nice full bun. Right now my bun is stingy.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 8, 2011)

yaya24
Lovely. I want thicker, fuller twists! Gotta stop this breakage.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 8, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Put the scissors down. Walk away from the scissors.   If you are wearing twists until the end of the year they don't need to be even. So decide in December if you want to trim it a bit.
> 
> That's what I would call it. I have a simpler form in my album.



Ok, stepping away from the scissors!  I promise to only use them for SSK! Promise!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 8, 2011)

Ohhh! I am so tempted to join this challenge but I'm afraid that I will get bored with twists (as my twisting skills are pretty limited).  I just put my hair in twist on Monday and plan to keep it that way for at least 3 weeks. If I decide that I'm in I'll come back and post pics.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Do three strand twist count??

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in I've been in twist since July and plan to keep them in until I reach at least BSL.

Your go to twist style - 2-strand twist in a "roll tuck" style donut bun
Your twist care regimen - Retwist 1x a week (sometimes 2 if I feel like co-washing). 2-3x week moisture spritz and seal with oil. 

What you hope to achieve by December - Full APL/Grazing BSL


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

[USER=204812 said:
			
		

> LuvlyRain3[/USER];14190135]Do three strand twist count??
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using VM670


 
 Any kind of twists. Just forgot about those.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> I'm in I've been in twist since July and plan to keep them in until I reach at least BSL.
> 
> Your go to twist style - 2-strand twist in a "roll tuck" style donut bun
> Your twist care regimen - Retwist 1x a week (sometimes 2 if I feel like co-washing). 2-3x week moisture spritz and seal with oil.
> ...


 
Welcome 13StepsAhead


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 8, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> This is my set of twists from last Friday. Keeping them in until next Friday. My Go to style will be styled 2 strand twists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NaijaNaps
okay, that's wat I call baggying, seriously, I still dunno what the difference of the TECHNIQUE about ghe. 
thanks !


----------



## FroFab (Sep 8, 2011)

Hope its not too late to join.  I followed along to the previous twisiting for growth challenges before becoming a paying member and achieved some good growth.

1. My go to twist style is usually two strand twists in a plain old bun, but I'm trying to improve my efforts and get more creative.  I've been trying to learn how to three strand twist of late and I have also been inspired to get creative in styling thanks to Cipriana from Urban Bush Babes.
2.  I usually wash and dc prior then late airdry before twisting.  As I twist I'll put a bit of moisturizing sealant on each section as I go (this time around it was a bit of shealoe mixed with leave-in).  I just did some small-ish twists yesterday and hope to keep them in for 3-4 weeks.  My problem is that I have naturally thin strands so my twists tend to start looking deflated.  For regular moisture I spritz with water, use some Giovanni leave-in, then use a dab of JC nourish and shine on the ends.
3.  My hair is currently hovering somewhere around bsl to mid back length and I'm satisfied with the length but would like to really improve health.  I have been dabbling in heat this year and that coupled with post partem shedding (just started), and being too lazy to do anything to my hair b/w being pregnant and caring for a toddler (and now with caring for two children) I have a head full of thin ends and splits.  Since April I have cut about 2.5 inches off and have another 2 at least before I can have uniform root to end thickness.
4.  Not much else to share except pics but I'm on my phone now and will post them when I get to a real computer.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

FroFab said:


> Hope its not too late to join. I followed along to the previous twisiting for growth challenges before becoming a paying member and achieved some good growth.
> 
> 1. My go to twist style is usually two strand twists in a plain old bun, but I'm trying to improve my efforts and get more creative. I've been trying to learn how to three strand twist of late and I have also been inspired to get creative in styling thanks to Cipriana from Urban Bush Babes.
> 2. I usually wash and dc prior then late airdry before twisting. As I twist I'll put a bit of moisturizing sealant on each section as I go (this time around it was a bit of shealoe mixed with leave-in). I just did some small-ish twists yesterday and hope to keep them in for 3-4 weeks. My problem is that I have naturally thin strands so my twists tend to start looking deflated. For regular moisture I spritz with water, use some Giovanni leave-in, then use a dab of JC nourish and shine on the ends.
> ...


 
 FroFab


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

STYLES, STYLES, STYLES

Ladies, there are 16 weeks between now and January. I will try to find different twist styles and put them all in this one post. Over the next few weeks. If you have a link to a yt video or a website, etc of a style you like post it in this thread or pm me and I will add it to this post. 

And if its alright with you ladies, I will use some of the pics already in this thread.

1: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=12845451&postcount=15

2: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=13073235&postcount=264

3: http://theglamourouslife.com/articles/african-american-twist-hairstyles.html

4: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=452976&highlight=twisted+styles

5: http://youtu.be/FJ2ATbFEv9M (added 9/14/11)

6. http://youtu.be/CW3XzoONY04 (added 9/14/11)

7. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j5UrYnHoxU (added 9/14/11)

8. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahTC1...rNaU_YnPkdnlsg (added 9/14/11)

9. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PBvb3lsVD4 (added 9/14/11)

10. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6rdpvQzfWs&feature=relmfu
(added 9/14/11)

11. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3WQvv8lt_M&feature=feedrec_grec_index   (added 9/16/11)


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 8, 2011)

Here are my three-week old twists. They've been cowashed, bantu-knotted, braided, etc. They've been in a bun all week due to the rain.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in! 

1. Your go to twist style: 2-strand twists/flat twists/combination of both
2. Your twist care regimen: Wash and DC, apply leave-in and something creamy, twist hair then spritz with oil mix to seal. Sometimes I use butters as my "something creamy."
3. What you hope to achieve by December
Less tangles, keep my hair healthy/improve health, learn to be more creative with twist styles, continue to retain and I'd love to see growth results!

I won't be able to post a pic until tomorrow? Hope that's ok!


----------



## TCatt86 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in!! I'll twist my hair tomorrow to start the challenge.

Your go to twist style?  Stretched two strand twists
Your twist care regimen? I have a pretty simple regimen, sleep with a satin cap, spritz with water and conditioner every day. 
What you hope to achieve by December? I'm just hoping for healthier hair.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok I'm in. two strand flat twist are my go to hair style.

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## JudithO (Sep 8, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @judy4all,  on your upcoming wedding.



Thanks Much


----------



## LaBelleLL (Sep 8, 2011)

Would love to join! TIA for the add!

My responses:
1. Your go to twist style- *single strand twists in some sort of a bun; I like hiding my ends for maximum results*

2. Your twist care regimen- *co-wash or shampoo (1x/mo), deep condition w/steamer, moisterize with qhemet burdock root and seal with wild growth serum*

3. What you hope to achieve by December- *much fewer small broken hairs; longer and healthy hair!*

4. Anything else you would like to share.- *I will start the week of Sept. 11, 2011.*

I'm excited!!


----------



## ecadnacmc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in.  Just twisted my hair on Monday.  Mini double stand twists styled in various protective styles.  

Henna'd & DC'd before twisting.Cleansing scalp after workouts.  Spritzing with home made H2O, AVJ, oil, conditioner mix and sealing with EVCO or AO.  Trying to make last for a month and then  will redo or do flat twists until January.

Hope to reach  healthy thick BSL by January.

Starting  picture attached:


----------



## -PYT (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok dang it, I'm in!  I've been in and out of this thread all week fighting the urge to say something   ahem...

Your go to twist style? _two strand twists/mini twists that I will keep for 1-4 weeks at the most_
Your twist care regimen? _I will spritz my twists with a mix of water and aloe vera and seal with grapeseed oil. Also, I will wash my mini twists at least once a week and twist with JC Nourish and Shine or mango butter_
What you hope to achieve by December? _By December I hope to have longer, healthier hair._. 

Starting pic:


----------



## ecadnacmc (Sep 8, 2011)

PYT your twist are gorgeous! I wish mine were as thick as yours. That's why mine are always ps'd because they're so anemic

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok ladies, I think I have each one of you: MaraWithLove, TCatt86, LuvlyRain3, LaBelleLL, ecadnacmc, PYT.

Thanks for your updates.


----------



## FroFab (Sep 9, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> PYT your twist are gorgeous! I wish mine were as thick as yours. That's why mine are always ps'd because they're so anemic
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX



I'm in the same boat.  The only thing that half-way helps is twisting while wet but then they would be so short from shrinkage.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 9, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> PYT your twist are gorgeous! I wish mine were as thick as yours. That's why mine are always ps'd because they're so anemic


 
For real. Major twist envy!!


----------



## JudithO (Sep 9, 2011)

Washed my hair today with a the terresentials mud wash. I washed my twists in braided sections, massaged the mud into my scape and just rinsed off... Didn't bother with washing my hair.. just rinsed. I applied a butter to my hair after and I'm currently drying it in a scarf to reduce frizzies... I'll see how it dries.. I may redo my edges, or the entire head.. after.. Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2011)

For right now I have to accept that I will need to do my twists weekly. My twists begin to unravel at the roots on the 3rd day. The only thing I can think of which I am not ready to try is twisting them on wet hair with no product and then not apply product during the week and not stretching them at all 

So far I have found that apply unravels them, oils and butters unravels them, pulling them back into a bun or putting them into a braid unravels them. They are so picky... they just don't like to be touched  

I am debating between medium size 2 strand twists or flat 2 strand twists for Sunday.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 9, 2011)

Is it to late for me to join?  I will be twisting my hair this weekend and plan to stay in twists for the rest of the year.  I can submit starting pics then.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2011)

Kenny-Ann, nope not too late to join. People can join until December 15th.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Sep 9, 2011)

Hair today, twisted for 5 days & already frizzy :  (


----------



## ecadnacmc (Sep 9, 2011)

FroFab said:


> I'm in the same boat.  The only thing that half-way helps is twisting while wet but then they would be so short from shrinkage.



Me too :  (

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> Hair today, twisted for 5 days & already frizzy : (


 
I feel your pain but they still look nice. Sometimes I make it 3 days. If they are really really small I may make it 5 days. This time around they were frizzy when I finished them  For me it has to be a combination of the products I am using and whether my hair is wet or dry but I will have to do some experimenting.


----------



## FroFab (Sep 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> For right now I have to accept that I will need to do my twists weekly. My twists begin to unravel at the roots on the 3rd day. The only thing I can think of which I am not ready to try is twisting them on wet hair with no product and then not apply product during the week and not stretching them at all
> 
> So far I have found that apply unravels them, oils and butters unravels them, pulling them back into a bun or putting them into a braid unravels them. They are so picky... they just don't like to be touched
> 
> I am debating between medium size 2 strand twists or flat 2 strand twists for Sunday.



Have you tried starting with a braid then go into a twist.  Just something short maybe only 2-3 revolutions then split one of the braid tails and do a two strand twist.  It would help make them more secure at the root, but it would also take a little longer to do.


----------



## ezina (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm currently in braids and wont take them out till November so I guess I can't join.

However, I do have a question: I'm relaxed and just started transitioning (roughly 3 months post). Does anyone have pics of twists in relaxed hair? I don't know if they'll hold or look half as decent as twists in natural hair.


----------



## FroFab (Sep 10, 2011)

If I can figure this out I am attaching some photos of my current twist.  Now bare with me since I rarely ever post pics and am not that great at taking them either.

The first is my basic night bun which is secured by one of those nylon bands only once around (so extremely loose) and with ends tucked.  The second is with my band taken out and the shrunken hang of my twists.

The other two are one creative style that I have tried which is a french roll from forehead to nape that I was inspired from this bglh post http://bglhonline.com/2011/08/6-ways-to-make-an-updo-more-interesting/5/ (excuse my baby's head in the photo cause she wouldn't let me put her down)

EDIT:  the system wouldn't let me upload so that one will come later.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 10, 2011)

ha.  i shampooed my twist, dc'ed them....first letting kenra mc soak in and then adding apricot oil to the length and castor to the ends...put cap back on (still on now) and left it overnight.  will rinse later. today is day 15 w/ these twists.  theyve had it...but im not ready for them to come out, so...takedown & redo culd be next weekend.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 10, 2011)

Just washed my twists after letting some condish soak on them overnight. Put in a leave in and did cornrow twists on them so they can dry. 

Happy twisting!


----------



## Sianna (Sep 10, 2011)

Two days and some of my twists are already starting to unravel. 

I kinda want to take them down and do something else with it, but I'm going to fight the urge! I'll just re-twist as needed.


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm in!

First, stats:
My hair is currently one inch above hip length in the back. 

*Start by Telling Us*

*Your go to twist style: *two-strand twists and flat twists

*Your twist care regimen:* I tend to wear the twists for 1-2 weeks. I co-wash after 1 week. I use flaxseed gel and a leave-in when installing them. Daily, I spritz with my water, honey and aloe vera gel mix and seal with oils. 

*What you hope to achieve by December:* Hip length hair. 

*Anything else you would like to share: *My twists hang at APL to BSB! I've been wearing twists for most of the year. Initially, I was wearing  twists with extensions then I moved to two-strand twists. I did the  African threaded hair styles for a month. Now I have been wearing chunky  twists for 2 weeks. Yesterday, I converted most of them to medium-sized  twists.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi, I am doing a seek and destroy to remove some of the SSK and then putting my hair in a twisted bun. Hope to end this challenge with thicker, healthier, longer knot free hair, and a healthy scalp


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 10, 2011)

FroFab said:


> If I can figure this out I am attaching some photos of my current twist.  Now bare with me since I rarely ever post pics and am not that great at taking them either.
> 
> The first is my basic night bun which is secured by one of those nylon bands only once around (so extremely loose) and with ends tucked.  The second is with my band taken out and the shrunken hang of my twists.
> 
> ...



nice!!!


----------



## PaigeJessica (Sep 10, 2011)

OK Here's pics of the set of twists I put in yesterday. I still have a million layers, I'm hoping they grow out some by the end of the challenge. The hair at my crown is soft and a looser texture than the rest of my head so those twists never look as good...I may redo them to be smaller if I'm not too lazy.

















See what I'm dealing with as far as these layers go?  Grow hair, grow.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd love to join this challenge but i get ssks when I do twists so I've been doing plaits instead can I still join? I really need the motivation to keep doing them and not messing with my hair.


----------



## skraprchik (Sep 11, 2011)

Count me in!  I'd love to join this challenge.  I challenged myself to wear protective styles for a year, and this falls nicely in line with that. I just put mini-twists in last night and this will give me the motivation to keep it up until the end of the year.

*Your go to twist style* Two-strand and/or flat twists styled in various ways.

*Your twist care regimen* I don't really have one yet.   I do put them in the same way.  Shampoo, Deep Condition, air dry after moisturizing with a leave-in and then light blow-out, followed by installing twists using a butter or buttercreme.  I need to figure out the best way to keep them well moisturized but with minimal frizz, because my ends are not happy otherwise.

*What you hope to achieve by December*  I'd like to be able to leave my twists in for at least 2 weeks, so I have to figure out some styling options.  I'd  also like to retain 2 inches in that time.

*Anything else you would like to share.* Nope.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 11, 2011)

I am going to try to do 2 strand twists again as well. I mainly do flat twists, but they look like my avatar. When I try doing 2 strand twists on clean hair, it just doesn't work. I have to stretch it with a different style first or they look stupid. Maybe I am just not good at styling my hair. I don't plan on giving up, though.  I will just flat twist and then turn them into 2 strands after the hair is stretched enough.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay, I'm back with pics and the rest.

*Your go to twist style: *two-strand twists and hopefully I will be able to master flat twists. They will be up, down and all around.

*Your twist care regimen:* starting next week I will clarify, d/c and re-twist every two weeks (rinse inbetween). Apply coconut oil to my ends every other day. Spritz daily with water and a light rub with coconut oil (my hair loves coconut oil). I will be trying different a couple different twist products along the way to see what works best for twisting my hair. 

*What you hope to achieve by December:* I would like to retain my 2 inches, reduce ssks and mend some of the breakage on my right front edge. 

*Anything else you would like to share: *I will be doing henna inbetween 


Starting twists...I hope the pictures aren't too big


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Sep 11, 2011)

Can I see some pix of some twists done on approx SL stretched hair??


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 11, 2011)

I would love to join the Challenge. I twist my hair yesterday and i will post pics later on tonight. I will wear my hair in twist during the week then twist out on the weekend. This will be great since school started back and i go Monday thru Thursday. 

Your go to twist style: two strand twist
Your twist care regimen:
I will wash once a week
Dc with Biolo Balm mixed with honey & oil
Moisturize with BRBC
Seal with African Pride oil

What you hope to achieve by December:
Healthy hair
Retention
Keep my ends moist
Stop cutting my hair
Lay off the color til December, January 
Anything else you would like to share. 
Nothing that i can think of at the moment...


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 11, 2011)

Checking in...

I am sporting a twa so my twists are not exciting at all (so you probably won't see many pictures from me).  Nevertheless, even with 4 inches of hair, I am cool with how my hair looks.

This weekend, I freshened up my twists and used a homemade glycerin/conditioner/water/grapeseed oil leave-in spray, but did not wash/condition out of laziness.  Maybe I will this evening to keep the eczema at bay.


----------



## Sianna (Sep 11, 2011)

LoveTheSkinImIn I have a couple of pics of SL hair in twists.











This is a set of mini twists I wore a little while back. My hair was just barely SL when I did these. It still has all it's natural layers, so the bottom doesn't look as full as I'd like. But overall I think they look passably decent. 

The twists were done on dry hair.

HTH!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

[USER=100553 said:
			
		

> FroFab[/USER];14199271]Have you tried starting with a braid then go into a twist. Just something short maybe only 2-3 revolutions then split one of the braid tails and do a two strand twist. It would help make them more secure at the root, but it would also take a little longer to do.


 
No I haven't tried this yet. I like to wear my hair in a twists out on the weekends and having to undo the braid part woud be torturous. My hair is so fine trying to get the small braids out can be overwhelming. But when my hair gets a little longer I plan on trying it because I should be able to get by with larger twists. I hope


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

FroFab said:


> If I can figure this out I am attaching some photos of my current twist. Now bare with me since I rarely ever post pics and am not that great at taking them either.
> 
> The first is my basic night bun which is secured by one of those nylon bands only once around (so extremely loose) and with ends tucked. The second is with my band taken out and the shrunken hang of my twists.
> 
> ...


 
Nice twists. I like them very much.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

ezina said:


> I'm currently in braids and wont take them out till November so I guess I can't join.
> 
> However, I do have a question: I'm relaxed and just started transitioning (roughly 3 months post). Does anyone have pics of twists in relaxed hair? I don't know if they'll hold or look half as decent as twists in natural hair.


 
I don't have any pictures but perhaps someone can point you to some. To get them to hold I know some people use small rods to curl the ends to help them stay. They can still look good on relaxed hair. It may just take some playing around with.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 11, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> Okay, I'm back with pics and the rest.
> 
> *Your go to twist style: *two-strand twists and hopefully I will be able to master flat twists. They will be up, down and all around.
> 
> ...


 
Your twists are very pretty!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

Been gone for the weekend ladies. So I'm back. A little tired but getting ready to do my hair.

*Plaits vs. Twists*
I've gotten a few questions about wearing braids instead of twists so had to think about it for a minute. I won't change the name of the challenge. This is still a twist challenge. But if you can't/don't wear twists for whatever reason, braids can be subsituted if you are wearing it as your primary style. By that I mean you are plaiting, cornrowing, french braiding your hair and wearing your hair in that style and not under wigs, weaves, extensions. The rest of the rules will still apply: min 5 days with only 2 days out.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

[USER=233618 said:
			
		

> Sianna[/USER];14183651]
> ETA: Are we allowed to do French braids and/or cornrows?


 
If you can't/don't wear twists for whatever reason, braids can be subsituted if you are wearing it as your primary style. By that I mean you are plaiting, cornrowing, french braiding your hair and wearing your hair in that style and not under wigs, weaves, extensions. The rest of the rules will still apply: min 5 days with only 2 days out.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

[USER=171298 said:
			
		

> MzSwift[/USER];14184705]*sigh*
> I've been thinking about this but twists are so bad on my hair. I end up with A LOT of shed hair (moreso than when I rock indiv natural braids) and tangles galore
> I figure I must be doing something wrong. I will be lurking in this thread for tips.


 
I've had a few ask about braids instead of twists. If you can't/don't wear twists for whatever reason, braids can be subsituted if you are wearing it as your primary style. By that I mean you are plaiting, cornrowing, french braiding your hair and wearing your hair in that style and not under wigs, weaves, extensions. The rest of the rules will still apply: min 5 days with only 2 days out.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

[USER=131943 said:
			
		

> silenttullip[/USER];14206291]I'd love to join this challenge but i get ssks when I do twists so I've been doing plaits instead can I still join? I really need the motivation to keep doing them and not messing with my hair.


 
I've had a few questions about wearing plaits instead of twists. If you can't/don't wear twists for whatever reason, braids can be subsituted if you are wearing it as your primary style. By that I mean you are plaiting, cornrowing, french braiding your hair and wearing your hair in that style and not under wigs, weaves, extensions. The rest of the rules will still apply: min 5 days with only 2 days out.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Sep 11, 2011)

Sianna Thank you!

I think I'm gonna join this challenge. I have twists in now and I'm okay with them (because I have a beanie on top lol) Count me in!


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 11, 2011)

faithVA-
Thanks for replying.  I'd feel bad about changing the challenge and I sincerely do want to learn how to make twists work for me.

I've already put in braid extensions for the month so I'm already disqualified. I'm gonna continue to lurk for tips and try twists for October.  HHG ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

[USER=171298 said:
			
		

> MzSwift[/USER];14208305]@faithVA-
> Thanks for replying. I'd feel bad about changing the challenge and I sincerely do want to learn how to make twists work for me.
> 
> I've already put in braid extensions for the month so I'm already disqualified. I'm gonna continue to lurk for tips and try twists for October. HHG ladies!


 
You weren't the only one that asked and you probably won't be the last. You can join at anytime. So if you reconsider at the end of the month, come on in.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm subbing to see how things go 4 you ladies... I'm disqualified too cause I usually am wearing a wig.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm in!! I wore 3 flat twits for a month and retained all of my length. I want to reach APL by december so I think this will get me there. I'm also going to incorporate some braid styles as well. Loose twists used to tangle my hair but I think I will stretch the hair with braids until 70% dry and then do the individual twists. I think doing them soaking wet was the issue. This should help because with school full time, 2 kids and starting a new business I don't have much time for hair. Here are my stats:

*Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)* - 3 Flat twist. But I'll also do individual twists and some braid styles as well, but the 3 flat twists will be my signature. 
*Your twist care regimen * -  With the 3 flat twists I re-do them every 4 days or so. I' don't have one for the other styles yet. 
*What you hope to achieve by December *- Hoping for APL by my sons birthday!!! 
*Anything else you would like to share.*- Nothing at the moment


----------



## -PYT (Sep 11, 2011)

Did my version of mini twists which are really just smaller twists than my usual. For some reason I don't really like them lol. I aim to keep them for up to 4 Weeks though


----------



## gigi2011 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd like to join 

Your go to twist style: 
Two strand twist that I wear down, in updo's and on occasion twist'n curls. Want to get flat twisting down.

Your twist care regimen: 
Detangle, wash, oil rinse, steam dc and apply my leave in every 2 weeks. Right now, (because I'm trying to use up products) I'm twisting with Afroveda cocolatte & Curls Goddess Curls gel. I spritz daily with either juices & berries or sheamoisture hold & shine moisture mist. I moisturize and seal every 3-4 days with Qhemet BRBC & OHHB.

What you hope to achieve by December: Healthy ends especially & retention.

Anything else you would like to share: I'm finding that I don't mind frizz I actually like my hair more 4+ days in


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 11, 2011)

I took my twists town last night.
My scalp needed a good shampoo.

I will retwist either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I am going to try to do 2 strand twists again as well. I mainly do flat twists, but they look like my avatar. When I try doing 2 strand twists on clean hair, it just doesn't work. I have to stretch it with a different style first or they look stupid. Maybe I am just not good at styling my hair. I don't plan on giving up, though. I will just flat twist and then turn them into 2 strands after the hair is stretched enough.


 
DDTexlaxed, I may try this as well. After I shampoo I just want my hair done so I twist it and just let them shrink up. But maybe I will try doing flat twists first and then putting them in 2 strand twists over the next few days.

The only issue I have found is even my stretched hair shrinks back up after a day. But maybe stretching them this way may prevent them from unraveling as much as when I do them wet. 

Your  not alone in this though.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

All ladies that are not posting a starting pic, please still take a starting pic so you have something to post with your ending pic. Even if you end up with these great twists and amazing length at the end, the starting pic will help tell the whole story.

So still take your starting pic and mid-way pic. We will want to see all your pics. For those in things like HYH please show all your pics at the end.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 11, 2011)

i realize that i never answered the original questions.  

*Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)*

i usually wear single, 2 strand twists.  sometimes i will do 2 flat twists that usually wont stay in for more than a week...i will only do this if i get "lazy"...like i said before, most of the time i will just leave the oldd twists in until i'm ready to re-do them.  

*Your twist care regimen*

i usually cleanse them once every 2 weeks and rinse & condition them twice a week, with one conditioning as a DC.  i also do oil rinses...and seal in moisture with oyin burnt sugar pomade/castor oil.  

* What you hope to achieve by December*

well, obviously some good growth.  i dont want to give an exact length or anything.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

I am pretty sure what I apply before I twists affects how my twists look and how I am able to maintain them but I don't have a clue right now which products improve my twists. So over the next 4 months I hope to figure it out.

After I finish my wash regimen, I will applly a leave-in and a butter and then let my hair air dry at least 50%. It's getting late so don't want to wait too much. Then I will decide whether I will apply a gel when I twist. Going to try to do uniform 1" size twists. I will report back later.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> STYLES, STYLES, STYLES
> 
> Ladies, there are 16 weeks between now and January. I will try to find different twist styles and put them all in this one post. Over the next few weeks. If you have a link to a yt video or a website, etc of a style you like post it in this thread or pm me and I will add it to this post.
> 
> ...



those links are greaaaaaaaat !!!! 
you should add 
http://youtu.be/FJ2ATbFEv9M

http://youtu.be/CW3XzoONY04
if I find more, I will share !! 

Sorry PYT but... dammn your twists are so beautiful !! I want themmm !!!!! 



ecadnacmc said:


> Hair today, twisted for 5 days & already frizzy :  (
> View attachment 124123View attachment 124125


ecadnacmc that can not be possible.......... tell me you used a sock bun for doing this amazing bun !!!!! 


Kenny-Ann beautiful twists !! it seems that we have a similar routine, also lots of girl wear a 2 strand twists set for 2 weeks here !


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 11, 2011)

wash my hair in twists for the first time. Usually I first take them down, and start applying shampoo(liquid black soap) but I was so lazy, I shampooed first. and it results pretty great !!! Im gonna included this in my routine now !! 

then deep treatment(indian powders'paste) leave in(banana conditiioner from THE BODY SHOP) + gel(homemade flaxseed gel) and I installed my medium twists. let's go for 2 new weeks !


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 11, 2011)

i think next time i'm going to do thicker/juicier twists.  i used to not like thick twists in my hair, but i'm starting to be more into them.  they wont be super thick...maybe if i had more hair, i would do that.  just thicker than usual.  : ) 

i wanna try some new styles with the next set.  i always do the same things.  usually flat twisting or rolling and pinning the twists so the ends are hidden OR "bunning" (actually, just tucking the ends under in a ponytail) the back and pinning the front.

hopefully i can come up with something cute and interesting.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 11, 2011)

i would love to join this challenge if my twists looked good.  but they look so puny since my hair is so fine and not dense....
I'll probably attempt some tonight, and if they look decent, I'd be in.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

Put my hair in small twists (larger for me) last night. Tried to make them bigger than I usually do to reduce the time and to see if I could have better looking twists. After conditioning, I put in Zuresh leave-in, Earthen Springs Naturals shea butter mix and let it soak in. I then parted the hair in 1" sections and applied Joie Naturals gel and twisted.

I found that twistings with just a butter leaves my hair too soft and then it just looks fuzzy but applying the gel controls all of my flyaways so my twists look neater, firmer and have greater hold. I like the way the Joie Naturals gel feels on my twist. It's just a little hard to work with because it is such a firm gel. 

I have a Zuresh gel but it is so sticky on the hair. Will try to mix this with flax seed gel to see if I can dilute it some. 

Took pictures will try to post them tonight.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 12, 2011)

* I would like to join please.*


*Your go to twist style: *two-strand twists 

*Your twist care regimen:* Twist & wear in various styles till my hair threatens to loc!
*What you hope to achieve by December:* A healthier crown & maybe a little more thickness! 

*Anything else you would like to share: *
Starting with these 3 day old  pixie twists:







Thin on top...but i've been here before and am excited for the comeback!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

discodumpling said:


> * I would like to join please.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I almost thought those were pictures of my head.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

Here are my starting pics. I typically don't take shots of the back of my hair because I really don't like the way it looks. But for an honest assessment here we go.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 13, 2011)

So no twists under wigs?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

[USER=32271 said:
			
		

> Chameleonchick[/USER];14220833]So no twists under wigs?


 
If you are wearing the wig for a special occassion a day or two thats fine. But if wiggin it is your primary style than no not this time around.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 13, 2011)

I will have to watch from the sidelines I keep my hair in twists constantly but I change my look up too much. One day I'll have the wig and the next its not on .


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm taking down this set of month old twists. I'm adapting the 5 day on / 2 day off rule to accommodate the 30+ days I've had mine in. Hopefully I'll bun this week; if not, I'll just have my hair in big braids under a scarf until I twist my hair again this weekend.

ETA: Fine haired ladies are posting pics! Yay! discodumpling and faithVA, your twists look good, especially for the size you both were able to make. Your twists look so much fuller than mine.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Sep 13, 2011)

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> Can I see some pix of some twists done on approx SL stretched hair??



LoveTheSkinImIn My hair is shoulder length stretched.

This is my hair from today:


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL! NappyNelle Girrrrrrlll I've been watching your hair for years! Seeing your last set of month old twists inspired me to join this challenge!  Thx  
faithVA...taking pics of my problem areas definitely helps me to stay focused on repairing and nurturing the area. This has been an incredibly stressful year...& it shows all up in my head!


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking good ladies!

I've been extremely lazy with these twists and pretty much haven't tried to style them since washing on Saturday. Might take them out this weekend.

When do you ladies determine the right time to take down your twists? If I wash mine and don't re-twist, they can only go for about 2 weeks before the locing starts to happen lol. But if I wash and re-twist can go for a 4 weeks (maybe more!).


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> ETA: Fine haired ladies are posting pics! Yay! @discodumpling and @faithVA, your twists look good, especially for the size you both were able to make. Your twists look so much fuller than mine.


 
Thanks NappyNelle,

I don't usually make my twists this big. I wear them much smaller so it gives the effect of having fuller hair. But of course those take a while to put in. My mom was surprised I actually wore them out of the house. They looked ok. I am still wishing for some length, especially having the crown hang over the back to fill in some of the holes.

But hanging out with you ladies will help me get through this rough length patch.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Sep 13, 2011)

PaigeJessica those are cute! thank you


----------



## lovenharmony (Sep 13, 2011)

I was in this 'challenge' and didn't even know it!  I had my twists in for over 2 months during the summer. I recently took them out (for about a day) and will keep them in for another 2 months. 

My regimen is pretty simple - spray with water every morning, and moisturize with my own leave-in when needed. I cut down washing my twists to every 2 weeks or so, and co wash maybe every other week, or if it feels extra dry. Every now and then I'll undo individual twist and retwist so they don't end up matting. 

Here's when I first put my hair in twists







Here's my hair length after I took out the twists






Here's my hair now that it's back in the twists


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> I was in this 'challenge' and didn't even know it!  I had my twists in for over 2 months during the summer. I recently took them out (for about a day) and will keep them in for another 2 months.
> 
> My regimen is pretty simple - spray with water every morning, and moisturize with my own leave-in when needed. I cut down washing my twists to every 2 weeks or so, and co wash maybe every other week, or if it feels extra dry. Every now and then I'll undo individual twist and retwist so they don't end up matting.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome lovenharmony, old long term challenge member.  What great retention you have.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

Hopefully during this challenge we can learn from each other ways to better maintain our twists. So I have a question.

*Question of the Day - Water and Twists*

There are some ladies that can mist their hair with water and then seal and there are some ladies that can not. I have misted my hair with regular water, filtered water, distilled water, water with conditioner in it, water with AVG, etc. And when I do the hair at my roots gets hard and tangly whether I seal or not. 

There are also ladies that can wash or cowash their twists and others of us that can not due to unraveling, matting and tangling. I have braided my twists before, clamped them down and tried washing with a wig cap. So far twists and water on my head don't mix. 

I would like to hear any theories from you ladies on why this may be. And from any ladies that have had this issue how you may have reduced it or eliminated it.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol, I haven't twisted my hair yet. I am getting it ready. I have an appointment to get a pretty flat twist style with extentions for my birthday, but I am going to try and do it myself today. Gotta make a stop at the 99 cent store for some hair.


----------



## lovenharmony (Sep 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hopefully during this challenge we can learn from each other ways to better maintain our twists. So I have a question.
> 
> *Question of the Day - Water and Twists*
> 
> ...


 
My theory is that it depends on your hair's texture and density. It also depends on the products to maintain the style. Using the LOIS system, the curl pattern of my hair is very coily (S/O) so it's variably easy for my hair to twist itself, let alone placing it in twists. My hair is also dense and a  mixture of silky / cottony texture, so it would be better to keep my twists small since big twists will unravel and frizz out due to the thickness. 

Since my hair is coily by nature, water helps to make it more pliable so I can 'set' my twists in place rather than make it unravel. Once it dries, it's more apt to frizz out and unravel. What also helps to maintain my twists is the leave in I use. My leave in has pure Aloe Vera gel in it, which gives my twists more hold. If I notice that my hair is becoming too 'soft' in the twists, I'll re-wet and use my leave in to set, then leave my hair alone.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> My theory is that it depends on your hair's texture and density. It also depends on the products to maintain the style. Using the LOIS system, the curl pattern of my hair is very coily (S/O) so it's variably easy for my hair to twist itself, let alone placing it in twists. My hair is also dense and a mixture of silky / cottony texture, so it would be better to keep my twists small since big twists will unravel and frizz out due to the thickness.
> 
> Since my hair is coily by nature, water helps to make it more pliable so I can 'set' my twists in place rather than make it unravel. Once it dries, it's more apt to frizz out and unravel. What also helps to maintain my twists is the leave in I use. My leave in has pure Aloe Vera gel in it, which gives my twists more hold. If I notice that my hair is becoming too 'soft' in the twists, I'll re-wet and use my leave in to set, then leave my hair alone.


 
Thank you for your insight lovenharmony. Perhaps it will help some who have similar textures and are looking to further maintain their twisted styles.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 13, 2011)

faithVA I believe it also depends on your method of twisting. Remember how Nonie was saying to turn each piece of hair along it's axis before twisting around the other piece? This has aided me in being able to rinse or wash my hair while in twists without them unraveling much or at all. It makes for a Very solid and smooth twist. HTH!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

-PYT said:


> @faithVA I believe it also depends on your method of twisting. Remember how Nonie was saying to turn each piece of hair along it's axis before twisting around the other piece? This has aided me in being able to rinse or wash my hair while in twists without them unraveling much or at all. It makes for a Very solid and smooth twist. HTH!


 
Thanks -PYT,

I am familiar with the method Nonie suggests. It does make for very beautiful twists and twist outs. This may be of use to some newbies that want to have tighter twists.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm gonna read through this thread later, but I wanna join. Sign me up please! faithVA


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 13, 2011)

I rinse or cowash my twists as needed. I don't fear the frizz! I embrace it, or tame it with my shealoe mix and a scarf for a few minutes and keep it moving. I spritz with water and seal it with whatever shea mixture is close at hand at least 2X a day and almost NEVER wear a shower cap so my twists are always moist. 
Yeah they tangle occasionally but my hair is so very moisturized that tangles are not an issue..i'm patient extremely patient when it comes time for the takedown!


----------



## bronzebomb (Sep 13, 2011)

faithVA do Kinky Twists count?  I refuse to wear regular twists in public.  I look too childish.  My hair shrinks more than 50%.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I'm gonna read through this thread later, but I wanna join. Sign me up please! @faithVA


 
Ok pookaloo83,

I will be watching for your initial stats. The thread is just getting going but it looks like it will be busy. Hopefully


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

[USER=178944 said:
			
		

> bronzebomb[/USER];14223919]@faithVA do Kinky Twists count? I refuse to wear regular twists in public. I look too childish. My hair shrinks more than 50%.


 
No this is only for the real hair. I understand about the childish look and the shrinkage.  I have just been toughing it out.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 14, 2011)

Bantu knot out for today. After moisturizing and sealing last night I placed my small twists into 5 knots and released for a tightly curled twist fro this morning! ...Let's see what they look like after 1/2 hr of cardio


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

discodumpling said:


> Bantu knot out for today. After moisturizing and sealing last night I placed my small twists into 5 knots and released for a tightly curled twist fro this morning! ...Let's see what they look like after 1/2 hr of cardio


 
Looks cute. I love how easy it is to curl twist with bantu knots and braids.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 14, 2011)

I put my hair in twists last night. I washed my hair and put it in plaits and sat in front of the fan. It dried in about 30 mins. I then undid each plait moisturized and sealed. Then I twisted it up. It's in a low bun right now.

My hair gets the itchies after about a week. I hope I can make it last 2.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I put my hair in twists last night. I washed my hair and put it in plaits and sat in front of the fan. It dried in about 30 mins. I then undid each plait moisturized and sealed. Then I twisted it up. It's in a low bun right now.
> 
> My hair gets the itchies after about a week. I hope I can make it last 2.


 

Thanks pookaloo83.

Please share with us the following when you have a chance. If I missed it from a previous post, forgive me. 


Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)
Your twist care regimen
What you hope to achieve by December
Anything else you would like to share.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks @pookaloo83.
> 
> Please share with us the following when you have a chance. If I missed it from a previous post, forgive me.
> 
> ...




Oh yes! I'm sorry!



Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)
Your twist care regimen
What you hope to achieve by December
Anything else you would like to share.


1. My go to style will be twists in an updo or bun.

2. My regimen will be moisturize and seal every 2 days with Qhemet AOHC and seal with Hot Six Oil. I have ran out of Qhemets at the moment so I have the burdock root cream at the moment until My Qhemets come in the mail.

3.I hope to retain more length and thickness since I'm a fine haired natural.

4.I  hope I can stick through this. I have never stuck through a challenge all the way before, but I want to get serious with this. Twists usually give me knots, but I'm trying to see how I can avoid this. It's like they want to lock up after a while. 

I was thinking on wash day to wash in the twists and dc in them as well. Then let them airdry and retwist. What is everyone else doing? I'm trying to not manipulate the strands too much.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's my twists. I didn't look in the mirror when I did them. I will next time. I pinned the sides up and put them in a bun.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 14, 2011)

And here's some videos guys. For some twists styles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j5UrYnHoxU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahTC1q9dilg&feature=mh_lolz&list=FLsdBWkhc8rNaU_YnPkdnlsg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PBvb3lsVD4


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies Krystle~Hime and pookaloo83.

I have added the new styles to the list.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

I realized trying to stretch my twists by pulling them back or putting them in cornrows causes them to unravel faster. So this week I tried not to pull them back and they have lasted much longer than usual. Today though I put the back up and the back twists are unraveling as usual. So pulling the hair is definitely a culprit.

So I will try to wear my hair down 3 days, up 2 days and in a twist out 2 days and wash on the 7th day. If I want to wear my twists longer I will have to eliminate the up styles.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, here's my shrunken start; first-time natural twists lol. I think I'll have to make my twists smaller next time since my hair is so thick and they get puffy/unravel kind of quick. Gonna see how long these last.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking good MaraWithLove. My hair is thick too and it does help to have smaller twists. In my crown they really like to puff up so I have to make those twists twice as small as the rest of my head for it all to match lol.

My twists for today. Twisted the left side back and had the front swept over. It'll be one week on Friday and I hope I don't start itching. I don't want to wash them yet, they never look as good after I do.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 15, 2011)

Ill be lurking to see twisted styles.  I would love to join, but I look juvenile with braided/twisted hair. I may just need ideas.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 15, 2011)

Lurk away greenandchic  I'm sure you don't look as childish as you think!

So... I found these inspirational photos on my computer:











westNDNbeauty- Is this you? 






If I had skills, I would attempt these styles. LOL


----------



## FroFab (Sep 15, 2011)

^^^Those styles are awesome.

faithVA With the water I generally try not to cowash to often because its just not a good look for my hair (I have fine strands which frizz easily).  Previously I was wetting my hair with water with my hands (like a light dampening) then adding a hand mix of leave-in, castor oil, and shea.  Since I've run out of castor oil I have been experimenting with different things.  I spritz with a water and aloe gel mix, then add a nickel size amount of leave-in, then a pea sized amount of JC N&S.  Its been keeping the length of my twists feeling moisturized so far.  I wash when itchy or my head smells sweaty (I live in a very warm climate) and although I try to keep frizz at bay I don't fight it either so if it frizzes after 4 days then so be it...these bad boys will just have to stay in anyway.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 15, 2011)

I know how to flat twist, but when it's done on my own head my hands get cray-cray. 

That is westNDNbeauty up there. I believe she did a tutorial on that style too.


----------



## Imani (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll be lurking.  I will probably alternate bt twists and wigs this fall/winter.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Imani (Sep 15, 2011)

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> Can I see some pix of some twists done on approx SL stretched hair??



LoveTheSkinImIn  I'm b/t SL and APL. This is on hair that was stretched- dried in big plaits first. I'm 4b w/fine strands. They only look right pulled back bc down they are too puny/anorexic looking and I look like a child.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 15, 2011)

1. Your go to twist style: 2-strand twists,flat twists pin up or bun 2. Your twist care regimen: co wash  and DC 1x a week, apply leave-in and moisturizing styling product, twist hair, seal ends with oil.  Every other night oil scalp and seal ends,  in the mornings spirtz twist diluted leave-in condish
3. What you hope to achieve by December: 3 inches and I will be MBL  keep my hair healthy & strong.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 15, 2011)

Co-washed last night in anticipation of the takedown. The middle of my head is so dry and tangled I KNOW it's time to wash & DC! It will happen sometime within the next few days...i've got alot on my plate. I'll post again when I have a new set of twists.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Lurk away @greenandchic I'm sure you don't look as childish as you think!
> 
> So... I found these inspirational photos on my computer:
> 
> ...


 
Great photos NappyNelle. I would need a lot more hair along with those skills. I can see me doing the front and it ending up just a ponytail in the back.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

*Question of the Day*

My twists are still pretty short so I'm trying to get as much hang as possible. Even when I stretch my hair before twisting, my twists shrink up at night. I have kept them stretched by cornrowing them or gathering them in large braids. However, over time these cause my twists to unravel at the root. 

So just trying to find other ways to stretch my twists.

What ways do you keep your twists stretched out?

If any other ladies have questions, please post them on up. It would be great to share secrets and learn from each other.


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> *Question of the Day*
> 
> My twists are still pretty short so I'm trying to get as much hang as possible. Even when I stretch my hair before twisting, my twists shrink up at night. I have kept them stretched by cornrowing them or gathering them in large braids. However, over time these cause my twists to unravel at the root.
> 
> ...


 
Good question!!  Sorry can't help though..I only have 4 inches of hair so I don't even bother.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

OndoGirl said:


> Good question!! Sorry can't help though..I only have 4 inches of hair so I don't even bother.


 
No problem OndoGirl, but one day you may be here and want to know.

I not only ask questions for myself but also for the lurkers and the people I know that will read this thread in the future. You never know what treasures come out.


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

2 weeks and 4 days in these twists!! A record for me. These things gotta come out this week - they are waaay too fuzzy now.

Last night, I prepoo'd with tea tree oil, washed with dr bronners and conditioned with aussie moist 3 minute miracle. Man that tea tree oil is strong! My whole head was buzzingand I smelled kinda like pinesol. Hubby said it gave him a headache. Maybe I used too much...

I hope to keep my scalp free of eczema by using the dr. bronners and tea tree oil. When my scalp ain't happy nothing else matters to me. So far my scalp feels fabulous!!


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Imani said:


> @LoveTheSkinImIn I'm b/t SL and APL. This is on hair that was stretched- dried in big plaits first. I'm 4b w/fine strands. They only look right pulled back bc down they are too puny/anorexic looking and I look like a child.


 
Looks lush and beautiful to me!


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> No problem @OndoGirl, but one day you may be here and want to know.
> 
> I not only ask questions for myself but also for the lurkers and the people I know that will read this thread in the future.* You never know what treasures come out.*


 
That is so true^^   and I am nosey, so I wanna know too .


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

OndoGirl said:


> Looks lush and beautiful to me!


 
I agree. I would trade in a minute. and give her $500   I would rock those twist proudly


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey ladies I'm still wearing week old twist. I'm away on business and will not be able to re-twist until Friday or Saturday. It's driving me crazy because I need to wash my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 15, 2011)

faithVA  When my hair was shorter, I used to bobby pin my twists in a wrap to keep them elongated.


----------



## FroFab (Sep 15, 2011)

^^I've done that with pixie braids to keep them from getting all wonky and weird from sleeping on them and bunning.  As far as twists I haven't had much luck with keeping them stretched looking.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 15, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Lurk away @greenandchic  I'm sure you don't look as childish as you think!
> 
> So... I found these inspirational photos on my computer:
> 
> ...



lol.  NappyNelle yup that's me in the second pic.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 15, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Lurk away greenandchic  I'm sure you don't look as childish as you think!
> 
> So... I found these inspirational photos on my computer:
> 
> ...



Beautiful!  I wish I had the skill too. I think I will practice flat twisting the front and see what happens.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 15, 2011)

PaigeJessica I totally understand that! Lol is your crown the area that tangles most of all too? That's how mine is; the whole left side of my head is rarely tangled, but the side I sleep on + my crown = DRAMA (at times)!

BTW your twists are lovely, your hair looks lush!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 15, 2011)

I love this picture and have it saved to my computer. I have been trying to find someone to do my hair like this for months.  westNDNbeauty can you hook me up? (I'll pay you!)


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 15, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> I love this picture and have it saved to my computer. I have been trying to find someone to do my hair like this for months.  @westNDNbeauty can you hook me up? (I'll pay you!)



Uniqzoe

Aww. Sorry.  Hair is really a chore to me.  But there is a chic in ATL that is GOOD!  MahoganyKnots has a video where the girl does her hair.  Check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jExtjS8gkQo&feature=relmfu


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 15, 2011)

westNDNbeauty said:


> Uniqzoe
> 
> Aww. Sorry.  Hair is really a chore to me.  But there is a chic in ATL that is GOOD!  MahoganyKnots has a video where the girl does her hair.  Check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jExtjS8gkQo&feature=relmfu



Thanks for the tip! I will have to check her out.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 15, 2011)

These twist styles are awesome but I def don't have skills like that


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 16, 2011)

did some flat twist, after seeing these pictures, I feel like I need to do my hair again.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 16, 2011)

Though I'm not a part of the challenge, I did some flat twists in the front. I doubt these would last a day. 

I guess practice makes perfect - hopefully.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Sep 16, 2011)

Ooo I'd like to join  Coincidentally I started twisting the same day the challenge began anyways lol. I'm still having trouble with my twists staying tight at the root. I think I'm going to try the Miss Jessie's butter cream/ curly pudding knock off recipe.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2011)

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];14241821]Though I'm not a part of the challenge, I did some flat twists in the front. I doubt these would last a day.
> 
> I guess practice makes perfect - hopefully.


 
Did you do flat twists or two strand flat twists? The two strand flat twists last better in my experience. The flat twists have a tendency to puff more and have to be thoroughly dry before removing bobby pins or they need a nice firm gel for hold. 

But they do look better with practice.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2011)

MsEveMarie said:


> Ooo I'd like to join  Coincidentally I started twisting the same day the challenge began anyways lol. I'm still having trouble with my twists staying tight at the root. I think I'm going to try the Miss Jessie's butter cream/ curly pudding knock off recipe.


 
Welcome MsEveMarie,

Start us out with your stats please

*Start by Telling Us* 

Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)
Your twist care regimen
What you hope to achieve by December
Anything else you would like to share.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Sep 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Welcome MsEveMarie,
> 
> Start us out with your stats please
> 
> ...



Sure thing 

1. I don't really have a style, just individual box twists. I wear a wig on top of  them, so I just leave em be.

2. I leave the twists in for about a month, re-twisting as necessary.  I spray daily with water to moisturize and seal with olive oil. I oil my scalp daily as well. I co-wash and deep condition in them twice a week and shampoo once a month.

3. As always I hope for healthier strands and better length retention..aiming for APL/ approaching BSL


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2011)

[USER=304544 said:
			
		

> MsEveMarie[/USER];14242671]Sure thing
> 
> 1. I don't really have a style, just individual box twists. I wear a wig on top of them, so I just leave em be.
> 
> ...


 
You can be a side line challenger but this is a no wig, no weave, no extension challenge. Sorry   This is for the ladies that rock twists as their every day style.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 16, 2011)

So I have fine hair and scraggly looking twists. So I put mine in a banana clip to give it a thick look. This is my hair today. I put in a banana clip and tucked the ends under and secured with a bobby pin.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> So I have fine hair and scraggly looking twists. So I put mine in a banana clip to give it a thick look. This is my hair today. I put in a banana clip and tucked the ends under and secured with a bobby pin.


 
My twists look similar to yours but not as long. I think the style looks nice. I like seeing the comparison between the twists and the twist outs that you do.  

Thanks for sharing that style.


----------



## JudithO (Sep 16, 2011)

Finally.. A picture... Twists are almost 3 weeks old... I basically moisturized, sealed and braided the twists... I left it to dry in the braids and then unraveled.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Did you do flat twists or two strand flat twists? The two strand flat twists last better in my experience. The flat twists have a tendency to puff more and have to be thoroughly dry before removing bobby pins or they need a nice firm gel for hold.
> 
> But they do look better with practice.



It was two strand flat twist.  I think part of the problem is I was trying to twist from my hair line going straight back (just a few inches).  That's an awkward position for me. I could probably twist going straight down on the sides, but I wanted a different look.  

It did help that I used Oyin Burnt Sugar and flax seed gel.  I tied it down with a scarf last night and it looks pretty good now.

We'll see if it lasts a trip to the gym though...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Finally.. A picture... Twists are almost 3 weeks old... I basically moisturized, sealed and braided the twists... I left it to dry in the braids and then unraveled.


 
We might be hair twins?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> It was two strand flat twist. I think part of the problem is I was trying to twist from my hair line going straight back (just a few inches). That's an awkward position for me. I could probably twist going straight down on the sides, but I wanted a different look.
> 
> It did help that I used Oyin Burnt Sugar and flax seed gel. I tied it down with a scarf last night and it looks pretty good now.
> 
> We'll see if it lasts a trip to the gym though...


 
You will get used to going straight back. It does seem akward at first. Hope it holds for you. 

My first set was terrible. I had to start making myself take deep breaths when I flat twisted it so I wouldn't rush through it and just ball the hair up.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 16, 2011)

I am just so  right now.  

I ordered my henna and indigo last week and they still haven't gotten the shipment in.  Here I thought that I would be good and support the local economy and it just bites me in the butt.  I was supposed to takedown, henna, d/c and the twist this weekend.  The 1 1/2" of gray hair that is sprouting up all over the place does not go well with twists.  Maybe I will do a rinse and henna the next time around.  

I hate when people aren't as concerned about my hair as I am!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm gonna take out the front moisturize and redo. Starting to look too fuzzy. I don't like it to look like that. I don't care what the back looks like too much. :lookL


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> I am just so  right now.
> 
> I ordered my henna and indigo last week and they still haven't gotten the shipment in. Here I thought that I would be good and support the local economy and it just bites me in the butt. I was supposed to takedown, henna, d/c and the twist this weekend. The 1 1/2" of gray hair that is sprouting up all over the place does not go well with twists. Maybe I will do a rinse and henna the next time around.
> 
> *I hate when people aren't as concerned about my hair as I am!!!*


 
I feel you on the gray. Its not so noticeable with a twist out, straight hair or any other style but twists they just jump out at you. 

The bolded is funny.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 16, 2011)

so it's almost time to re-twist, but i'm thinking of braiding this time?  i'm not sure yet.  i've only braided my hair twice in the almost 6 years ive been natural haha...usually too lazy to do it.  

i'm considering it, though. 

i said i would supply photos of my hair when i re-styled it and i will...if i decide to do braids this time, i will still supply photos, but i will also supply photos next time when i twist...tomorrow is the day i will start the styling, so lol...i'll know by then what i'll actually do.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 16, 2011)

I took my hair out to lightly condition & moisturize; do another style. So...tell me why I'm just NOW seeing the beauty of a twist-out on my own hair?  I quite like the look.  You may notice the front of my hair looks straighter-that's because I'd redone the very first front twists and also I for some reason didn't twist my hair ALL the way down. Oh well, here's to the next style! 

PS Don't mind the parting hehe I didn't fluff or anything, just took my hair out.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Sep 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You can be a side line challenger but this is a no wig, no weave, no extension challenge. Sorry   This is for the ladies that rock twists as their every day style.




Awww Shux  Okayz I shall be rooting for u girls tho....go grow that hair!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 16, 2011)

So I retwisted the front and it looks like I did the whole head. It looks fresh. Tuesday will make a week I had these in. I'll take them out monday night and wash and retwist on tuesday.


----------



## that1girl (Sep 17, 2011)

*Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)* medium sized two strand twist
*Your twist care regimen* I dont have one just for twist, I cowash twice a week, shampoo twice a month and seal with a little oil or condtiontioner
*What you hope to achieve by December *less breakage and tangles, and repair. from nonprotected summer
*Anything else you would like to share *


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 17, 2011)

I took down my twists for the day and this is what it looked like.  I think i might do takedowns on thursday night so I can rock the twist-out for an extra day.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 17, 2011)

I am going to post, just learned how to, Still need to learn how to size


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 17, 2011)

i'm horrible at taking pictures! grrr.

i will post this one, though...i feel like my hair is space-y with braids.  hmmm.  at least in pictures, i would have never noticed had i not taken the pictures.  good thing i dont leave my hair down.  maybe that'll help.

lol i'm lookin' greeeeeeeeeeaZy as heck.  shine on.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 17, 2011)

this is so cute Kenny-Ann !!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Kenny-Ann said:


> I took down my twists for the day and this is what it looked like.  I think i might do takedowns on thursday night so I can rock the twist-out for an extra day.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2011)

that1girl said:


> *Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)* medium sized two strand twist
> *Your twist care regimen* I dont have one just for twist, I cowash twice a week, shampoo twice a month and seal with a little oil or condtiontioner
> *What you hope to achieve by December *less breakage and tangles, and repair. from nonprotected summer
> *Anything else you would like to share *


 
Welcome that1girl. Glad to have you.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm back in flat twists for good. I just don't think I have the patience for 2 strand twists. I have to just settle for this for now.


----------



## that1girl (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

Discovered tonight that its best to apply shea butter to my ends as soon as I finish washing/conditioning my hair to keep my ends from tangling. I can then apply a leave-in and braid it up to air dry. Hopefully this will help me retain some length. 

Retwisted my hair tonight smaller than I had planned. Seemed to take me forever. Will try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 19, 2011)

Just finished another set of twists for the week. Nothing special...just 2 strands that i'll style as needed this week. They are nice and moist after my DC, moisturize and seal routine. 
A family member told me ..."oh your hair is soooo thick!" but I don't discuss hair with ignorant people so I just smiled and KIM! Another family member had to add her 2cents in..."yeah your lucky your hair has ALWAYS been thick!" Sure...but trust, my 36 yr old hair is MUCH different than my 3 yr old hair that they used to play in!...I just don't have the desire to discuss hair with folks who STAY weaved & glued up....


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 19, 2011)

My hair is in a puff today.  I did a wash and a quasi-d/c.  Was too tired to twist though.  It is all ready for twists tonight.  Hopefulle it will only take a few hours.  I will take pics when done.  

*Sidenote:  Can ya'll help?  How do you do that mention thing?  I can't figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Discovered tonight that its best to apply shea butter to my ends as soon as I finish washing/conditioning my hair to keep my ends from tangling. I can then apply a leave-in and braid it up to air dry. Hopefully this will help me retain some length.



I've been doing this especially when I twist as well. It keeps the SSKs at bay.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 19, 2011)

that1girl said:


>


 
I love your hair


----------



## SimJam (Sep 19, 2011)

Im in Im in!!!!!

My hair is normally in some sort of twist/cornrow style so this is great for me 



*Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style) -* 2 strand twists 
*Your twist care regimen* - keep in for 2 weeks and redo. 
*What you hope to achieve by December *
learn how to do rope twists (they last longer and can withstand a co-wash)
get my ends healthier
eliminate heat use
increase HOT and steaming

*Anything else you would like to share. *Nothing much just wishing all the ladies here success with their hair plans


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> My hair is in a puff today. I did a wash and a quasi-d/c. Was too tired to twist though. It is all ready for twists tonight. Hopefulle it will only take a few hours. I will take pics when done.
> 
> *Sidenote: Can ya'll help? How do you do that mention thing? I can't figure it out for the life of me.


 
You can put the @ sign before the name Kenn-Ann or select the name that shows up after [Quote=  and then click the blue circle with the black center thats on the 2nd row of the icons. I have no idea what that thing is


----------



## -PYT (Sep 19, 2011)

Did some mini-esque twists last week...did not like them.  They seemed too spacy, turns out they were too big.  In turn, I took each twist down and made two twists.  The smaller the twist, the thicker the look!  

Previous twists:





New twists:





Styled using Shea Butter.  I plan to keep them in as long as humanly possible re-twisting/washing as needed


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

-PYT said:


> Did some mini-esque twists last week...did not like them. They seemed too spacy, turns out they were too big. In turn, I took each twist down and made two twists. The smaller the twist, the thicker the look!
> 
> 
> Styled using Shea Butter. I plan to keep them in as long as humanly possible re-twisting/washing as needed


 
They both look nice.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 19, 2011)

-PYT your twist look so neat and uniform!

So tonight I'm gonna take these bad boys out. Tomorrow will make a week that they've been in. I don't think I"m gonna wash tonight, but I may and just twist them up tonight. If not, I'll just wear an 'out ' style tomorrow like a braid out or twist out then retwist. Who knows.  

I'm leaning more towards washing tonight, putting them in briads or twists to stretch and then retwist tomorrow. I ran out of Qhemets AOHC. So I guess I'll just use Giovanni Direct and seal with hot six oil or grapeseed oil.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 19, 2011)

-PYT said:


> @faithVA I believe it also depends on your method of twisting. *Remember how Nonie was saying to turn each piece of hair along it's axis before twisting around the other piece?* This has aided me in being able to rinse or wash my hair while in twists without them unraveling much or at all. It makes for a Very solid and smooth twist. HTH!


 
yes thats what I refer to as rope twists. My stylist does my hair like this when I go to her, but I want to learn how to do this for myself. They keep my frizzies at bay for atleast a week, but once I wash they get frizzy. I can still wear them but they're not as neat as I would like them. Hopefully I can find a method that allows me to cleanse my twists without looking like a street urchin after 



faithVA said:


> Discovered tonight that *its best to apply shea butter to my ends as soon as I finish washing/conditioning my hair to keep my ends from tangling.* I can then apply a leave-in and braid it up to air dry. Hopefully this will help me retain some length.
> 
> Retwisted my hair tonight smaller than I had planned. Seemed to take me forever. Will try to post a pic tomorrow.


 


NaijaNaps said:


> *I've been doing this especially when I twist as well. It keeps the SSKs at bay.*


 
THANKS anything to keep those darn SSKs at bay


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

SimJam said:


> yes thats what I refer to as rope twists. My stylist does my hair like this when I go to her, but I want to learn how to do this for myself. They keep my frizzies at bay for atleast a week, but once I wash they get frizzy. I can still wear them but they're not as neat as I would like them. Hopefully I can find a method that allows me to cleanse my twists without looking like a street urchin after
> 
> 
> THANKS anything to keep those darn SSKs at bay


 
I call the rope twists, single strand twists ... I think we are talking about the same thing.

Those last longer for me as well. When I twist them around each they hug for a while but then they separate. My hair actually clings together better when I don't rope them first. 

It I 2 strand twist them and wash them the 2 strand twists won't stay. But if I undo the 2 strand twists leaving the single twist I can then wash them. Go figure 

And I was applying the shea butter at while I was twisting. I just realized yesterday that for me that's too late in the process. Sealing my ends needs to be my first step before applying anything else. So glad to learn this.


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 19, 2011)

When you ladies twist your hair do you part it so make it look full and neat? Alsio, how do you all twist your roots so that stay looking tight, nice, and neat?


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 19, 2011)

I twisted my hair with CJ honey butter, and curl queen. Hated it, the curl queen gave me no hold, my twist out looked worse than my wash and go. I am going to see if I can exchange that gel?


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 19, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> My hair is in a puff today. I did a wash and a quasi-d/c. Was too tired to twist though. It is all ready for twists tonight. Hopefulle it will only take a few hours. I will take pics when done.
> 
> *Sidenote: Can ya'll help? How do you do that mention thing? I can't figure it out for the life of me.


 
Kenny-Ann - I am no LHCF guru but I think you may be talking about when you mention someone's name in a post.  I lerned from Nonie and she can correct me if i'm wrong, but you just type @ and then the name with no same at all between the @ and the name like I did to mention you and Nonie, you see?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

natural2008 said:


> When you ladies twist your hair do you part it so make it look full and neat? Alsio, how do you all twist your roots so that stay looking tight, nice, and neat?


 
It varies. Sometimes I part and sometimes I don't. When I do really small twist I finger part. When I do larger twist I will usually part with the end of a rat tail comb to get a straight row going to the side or back but then I will finger part the rest. 

Can't help you on staying nice and neat. My twists only look neat if I apply a firm gel but that will only last for a few days.


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 19, 2011)

faithVA - So you part with a rat tail comb then you just snatch pieces of hair to twist?  This sounds like it may work for me so my twist don't look spacy when finished.  Thank you.


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 19, 2011)

PYT, when you did your twist did you part your hair all the way through or did you just part from ear to ear and then just grab sections to twist? Due tell due tell :0).


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

natural2008 said:


> @faithVA - So you part with a rat tail comb then you just snatch pieces of hair to twist? This sounds like it may work for me so my twist don't look spacy when finished. Thank you.


 
Yes, I have a lot of flyaway hairs and if I don't make at least 1 part, I end up with hair from other twists in the twists I am doing. The smaller your twists the less spacy they look. And with really small twists, I'm less likely to use a comb to part at all because it would just take forever. With the small twist I just finger part and just grab hair. 

From my crown back looks spacey no matter what I do. I've just learned to live with it. And I will mist it with some type of moisturizer the 2nd day which plumps them up some so they look fuller and not as spacey.  

Some people stagger their parts if they want their twists to lay better. I haven't mastered that yet.


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 19, 2011)

faithVA - I am horrible at parting hair. I recently like recently becasue good (well as least I think) at doing flat twist and the part that takes forever is the parting which I am not good at at all.  My parting skills suck to the tenth power.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 19, 2011)

natural2008 said:


> Kenny-Ann - I am no LHCF guru but I think you may be talking about when you mention someone's name in a post.  I lerned from Nonie and she can correct me if i'm wrong, but you just type @ and then the name with no same at all between the @ and the name like I did to mention you and Nonie, you see?



Kenny-Ann, natural2008 is right. You probably think you are doing it wrong because when you type it, you don't see if highlighted or underlined as a link. That's because that doesn't happen until you submit your post. 

Which is how come some of us only find out we misspelled someone's name when it doesn't show up right, ie the whole word underlined as the name of a member on the forum. I am guilty of mentioning the wrong people coz of this.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 19, 2011)

-PYT Do you part your hair? Or just grab and twist at random?


----------



## -PYT (Sep 19, 2011)

pookaloo83 I part it.  I would have my hair in sections all over, and then part rows of hair and just grab from the row to twist (if that makes sense).  I always wanted to try grab'n'go, though.  It looks so much more natural to me.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 19, 2011)

natural2009 , Nonie , faithVA  Thank you guys so very much.  There are so many times I didn't comment on things because I didn't want to quote "fifty-leven" people.  I hope this works!


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 19, 2011)

It worked, it worked!!!  I'm so happy right now! I'd like to thank the Academy for without whose support, I would have continued to feel like an idiot.  

natural2008  I'm sorry, but sometimes my fingers forget to spellcheck.


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 19, 2011)

Kenny-Ann, yaaaaaay you did it :0). Teeheeheeheee.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 19, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> natural2009 , Nonie , faithVA  Thank you guys so very much.  There are so many times I didn't comment on things because I didn't want to quote "fifty-leven" people.  I hope this works!



Uhmm...did someone call? 

 It worked Kenny-Ann. Quoting isn't so bad...just so that others can follow what you're responding to. But mentioning is a bonus because those you quote can know to return to see what you said.  You do know about "multiquote" so you can respond to everyone in one post, right? I'd still mention each one just so they know--since many people do not return to the thread so might miss what you said to them.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

[USER=58709 said:
			
		

> natural2008[/USER];14259901]@faithVA - I am horrible at parting hair. I recently like recently becasue good (well as least I think) at doing flat twist and the part that takes forever is the parting which I am not good at at all. My parting skills suck to the tenth power.


 
You don't have to part your hair. I just part it because I have a lot of stray hairs and it can be hard to keep them separate. There isn't a right way. There are people that part and people that don't. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nonie - How do you multiquote?


----------



## Nonie (Sep 19, 2011)

natural2008 said:


> Nonie - How do you multiquote?



natural2008 In every thread, under each post, there's a button that looks like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. You simply click on it in every post you want to quote (it changes color from blue to a pinkish hue when it's activated--like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and then when you click 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the bottom of the thread, the new message window opens with all the posts you wanted to quote in it, so you can respond to each one in the same post.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 19, 2011)

Nonie are you a teacher/lecturer/instructor ?

your responses are always so concise and to the point, not to mention clear and unambiguous ... shoot I always imagine u with a red ink pen, grading our posts


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nonie, thank you ma'am, you are the best LHCF University professor in the world :0).


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 19, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Finally.. A picture... Twists are almost 3 weeks old... I basically moisturized, sealed and braided the twists... I left it to dry in the braids and then unraveled.


 
You look so thrilled.  Your twists look very nice, you can smile...


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 19, 2011)

So I took my twists out on Friday night and boy were they tangled.  I should not have gone 3 weeks and I should not have been washing with undiluted dr bronners.  Duh.  

So I deep conditioned, plaited with the dc in and baggied like that over night.  I used l'oreal sleek silicone free conditioner, but I am looking for something stronger.  Any suggestions?

So sunday morning I rinsed out and twisted on damp hair.  I flat twisted the front straight back and single 2 strand twisted the back.  Hopefully this style will last me until the weekend (and I will dc again and retwist).  Something is wrong with my front facing camera on my phone, but I will see if hubby and take a pic of me later to post.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 19, 2011)

SimJam said:


> Nonie are you a teacher/lecturer/instructor ?
> 
> your responses are always so concise and to the point, not to mention clear and unambiguous ... shoot *I always imagine u with a red ink pen, grading our posts*


No, but I'd love to be a teacher. Just too lazy to go to school for it. So I shall knock myself out homeschooling instead. 

SimJam  at the bold. You remind me of a time my sister sent me a handwritten letter when I was in college (or was it my brother?). I replied to them with a copy of their own letter with grammar corrections made in red. Whoever it was threatened to never write to me again if I ever pull that stunt again.  In retrospect, I don't blame them. It was a bit  of me to do that. You'll be relieved to know I've recovered from that lunacy and have never repeated that behavior. 



natural2008 said:


> Nonie, thank you ma'am, you are the best LHCF University professor in the world :0).



natural2008  I don't know about being the best, but I do try to be as helpful as others have been to me. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 19, 2011)

Nonie said:


> No, but I'd love to be a teacher. Just to lazy to go to school for it. So I shall knock myself out homeschooling instead.
> 
> @SimJam  at the bold. You remind me of a time my sister sent me a handwritten letter when I was in college (or was it my brother?). I replied to them with a copy of their own letter with grammar corrections made in red. Whoever it was threatened to never write to me again if I ever pull that stunt again.  In retrospect, I don't blame them. It was a bit  of me to do that. You'll be relieved to know I've recovered from that lunacy and have never repeated that behavior.
> 
> ...


 


natural2008 said:


> @Nonie - How do you multiquote?


 
Ahhhhh Shucky Ducky Now.....I thin today has been one of the most informative days ever!!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

Here are my twists for week 2


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 20, 2011)

So I took the twists down last night, washed, dc'd and retwisted.  It's up in a banana clip like I had it before.  I think I'm gonna start taking the twists down on damp hair. Maybe spray it with a spray bottle before hand. I heard a whole bunch of popping and seen broken hairs upon takedown. I lost alot of hair when I was a kid from braids on my sides. It was clean like the back of my hand. It's visible when I have the twists in. That's why I don't wear them. But whoever don't like it can kick rocks. It's the right side I'm having trouble with. I think I need to start pinning it up in a different way. Looks too scalpy. 

Here's the right side.






And here's the left side.






And the back looks exactly like I how I posted teh other day with the banana clip.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 20, 2011)

So I got the itch to flat iron as soona the weather changed so I guess I failed this challenge. I'll be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 20, 2011)

I did some mini twists yesterday. 
Hopefully I can get a couple of weeks out of them.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2011)

[USER=23876 said:
			
		

> pookaloo83[/USER];14266031] I think I'm gonna start taking the twists down on damp hair. Maybe spray it with a spray bottle before hand. I heard a whole bunch of popping and seen broken hairs upon takedown. I lost alot of hair when I was a kid from braids on my sides.


 
Have you tried work oil and water or oil and a butter into your hair before taking them down?

The night before I take down, I apply oil and baggy for 30 minutes. I then mist with water and baggy for 30 minutes. That way when I take them down they are moisturized and the oil keeps the hair from clinging to each other.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 20, 2011)

faithVA I tried oil last night. But it just felt...oily. I think next time I'm gonna try water.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 20, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> I did some mini twists yesterday.
> Hopefully I can get a couple of weeks out of them.




yaya24 I wished mine looked as thick as this!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2011)

[USER=23876 said:
			
		

> pookaloo83[/USER];14266631]@faithVA I tried oil last night. But it just felt...oily. I think next time I'm gonna try water.


 
I wasn't suggesting applying oil by itself. Was suggesting applying oil then applying water. It will give you a slip that neither alone gives you. But try with the water it may work for you.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 20, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I wasn't suggesting applying oil by itself. Was suggesting applying oil then applying water. It will give you a slip that neither alone gives you. But try with the water it may work for you.




faithVA I didn't get what you were saying.  Yes! I was gonna try the oil and water cause I like how my hair feels when I do that, but didn't. I will try that next time. Thanks!


----------



## SimJam (Sep 20, 2011)

yaya24 ... ummmmm your hair is growing like weeds !!!! so thick and yummyfull


----------



## Tyra (Sep 20, 2011)

Am I too late for this challenge. I'm really a twist girl, but at this point in my journey this is exactly what I need!  We're heading into that part of the year when the weather is harsh on my hair.  My puffs and twist outs won't cut it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2011)

Tyra said:


> Am I too late for this challenge. I'm really a twist girl, but at this point in my journey this is exactly what I need! We're heading into that part of the year when the weather is harsh on my hair. My puffs and twist outs won't cut it.


 
Nope your not too late Tyra. We are just getting started. The rules and questions are in the 1st post.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 20, 2011)

Will be reinstalling twists sometime this week.


----------



## Tyra (Sep 20, 2011)

Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)
Medium two strand twists

Your twist care regimen
Keeping it simple.
I'll be moisturizing (Hawaiian Silky 14in1) and sealing  (WGO) the ends of my twists nightly. 

What you hope to achieve by December
Maximum length retention and stronger ends. I'm pushing for APL by New Year. 

Anything else you would like to share.
I'll be back with pics sometime between now and October.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2011)

I decided to try spritzing my hair with water/AVG and then sealing with shea butter. As soon as I spritzed the water, fuzz city  I didn't even touch it. Then I had an idea. What if I applied the shea butter first and then spritzed it? hmm

It's too late to do it for this set of twist but I will try it for my next set. And I think I want to do a darker henna. I think it will look better.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 20, 2011)

damn yaya24 do you do a lil blow out before doing your twists??? I was wondering ! 

faithVA I don't know how, strategically will you moisturize your hair this way lol, but I apply gel when I want to minimize frizz.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> damn @yaya24 do you do a lil blow out before doing your twists??? I was wondering !
> 
> @faithVA I don't know how, strategically will you moisturize your hair this way lol, but I apply gel when I want to minimize frizz.


 
I used gel when I twisted them but I don't like to keep applying gel during the week. The gel doesn't keep my hair from frizzing once water touches it. So I am just trying all types of things. I don't expect to eliminate the frizz but I have much more frizz than most people can imagine so just trying to minimize it so I can wear them longer than a week.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 20, 2011)

just retwisted my hair with shea moisture deep treatment mask sealed with sunflower oil

First time using the shea moisture as a twisting product ... my twists are super moisturized, feels like when I twist with AOHC.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm doing a ponytail twisted mohawk thingy tomorrow. I'll post pix!


----------



## gigi2011 (Sep 21, 2011)

Twisted my hair yesterday with Afroveda Cocolatte, Curls Goddess Curls and sealed ends with castor oil/almond oil mix. Will wear these for 10-15 days.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 21, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> damn @yaya24 do you do a lil blow out before doing your twists??? I was wondering !
> 
> @faithVA I don't know how, strategically will you moisturize your hair this way lol, but I apply gel when I want to minimize frizz.




Krystle~Hime -Not this time.
Before work I cowashed and did a puff. I let that air dry during the day, and then when I got home I started on my twists.

Each section I kind of made damp with my leave in (yes to tomato  conditioner + aloe vera juice + wheat germ oil).. The consistency was  pretty fluid.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 21, 2011)

I have been twisting my hair for 2 weeks now so i would like to join.

*Your go to twist style* (alternatively braid style)
Medium-Large two strand twists

*Your twist care regimen*
Keeping it very simple.  After i wash my hair i apply my Kimmaytube Leave-in and twist on wet hair.  I moisturise with a watered down version of the Leave-in and seal with an Oil Moisturiser.  Style so i am mainly hiding my ends.

*What you hope to achieve by December*
I am about an inch away from my longest hair at the nape being APL.  (I am tall with long proportions so this will be a major acheivement for me)

*Anything else you would like to share.*
I will not be doing mini twists as i am lazy and they take too long to take out.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Sep 21, 2011)

Are any ladies with type 3 hair doing twists?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 21, 2011)

hey ladies took my twist down last night for a co-wash and did not feel like re-twisting. I will probably re-twist tomorrow tonight because I want to wear a twistout this weekend.


----------



## Reminiscing (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd like to join this challenge but I'm a little nervous.  I BC'd in May and I've only worn my own twists outside the house once.  I usually get my twists professionally done but to keep it up till the end of the year I will have to learn to do them better on my own.  So I'm in but I may not post pic right away.  Lol!

Does anyone have tips on how to get the twists tight at the root?  Sorry if this question has already been answered.  The root of my twists are always loose causing my twists to look fuzzy and old faster.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 21, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I decided to try spritzing my hair with water/AVG and then sealing with shea butter. As soon as I spritzed the water, fuzz city  I didn't even touch it. Then I had an idea. What if I applied the shea butter first and then spritzed it? hmm
> 
> It's too late to do it for this set of twist but I will try it for my next set. And I think I want to do a darker henna. I think it will look better.


 
This ALWAYS happens to my hair when I spritz it with water.  POOF!!!  Now the only thing I do is wet my hand with water and then rub about a dime size glob of EVCO through my hair and go.  This helps so much with the frizz.  

Now tell me....how do you do a darker henna?  I use henna and then indigo.  Is this what you are meaning?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome Bublin and Reminiscing, I have added you to the list.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2011)

Reminiscing said:


> I'd like to join this challenge but I'm a little nervous. I BC'd in May and I've only worn my own twists outside the house once. I usually get my twists professionally done but to keep it up till the end of the year I will have to learn to do them better on my own. So I'm in but I may not post pic right away. Lol!
> 
> Does anyone have tips on how to get the twists tight at the root? Sorry if this question has already been answered. The root of my twists are always loose causing my twists to look fuzzy and old faster.


 
Don't have any great tips for tighter twists. I have just been trying to pinch the hair more with my finger tips when I twist. That along with the gel works fine for a few days. 

Maybe some others have greater tips.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> This ALWAYS happens to my hair when I spritz it with water. POOF!!! Now the only thing I do is wet my hand with water and then rub about a dime size glob of EVCO through my hair and go. This helps so much with the frizz.
> 
> Now tell me....how do you do a darker henna? I use henna and then indigo. Is this what you are meaning?


 
I will add that to my list to try.   Thanks!


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 21, 2011)

I started re-twisting my hair on Monday.  I got the front done and left the rest for the next day.  Well, my hair is still half twisted and half in a puff.  I figured that I will just keep my hair half twisted until I get my henna.  It just doesn't make any sense to spend all that time twisting my hair and then take it down two days later to henna.  

Sidenote:  the half up/half down look is actually kinda cute.  I took pics but didn't want to post them with all the gray hair screaming through.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2011)

[USER=253198 said:
			
		

> Kenny-Ann[/USER];14274413]
> Now tell me....how do you do a darker henna? I use henna and then indigo. Is this what you are meaning?


 
I buy henna from MorroccoMethod and it comes in various colors. I currently use the medium brown mixed with red (you can see it in my blog). So when I say I want to go darker I plan on getting the dark brown next time instead of the medium brown.

Because they sell the henna in various colors, you can combine the colors to get something closer to what you want.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 21, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> Krystle~Hime -Not this time.
> Before work I cowashed and did a puff. I let that air dry during the day, and then when I got home I started on my twists.
> 
> Each section I kind of made damp with my leave in (yes to tomato  conditioner + aloe vera juice + wheat germ oil).. The consistency was  pretty fluid.


yaya24 
wow 
They were done on shrinked hair and they are so long... 

oh can I have your review on the yes to tomato, i've heard it's specifies for "fine hair" and that it's "volumizing") 
is it kinda true  ??


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 21, 2011)

Reminiscing said:


> Does anyone have tips on how to get the twists tight at the root?  Sorry if this question has already been answered.  The root of my twists are always loose causing my twists to look fuzzy and old faster.



Reminiscing  PRACTICE.  It took me about six months of twisting to install a set that looked fresh after two weeks. When I first began, a new set of twists looked old that same day. It drove me crazy.  Another tip is to braid the root and twist the rest of the way down. I do this near on my hair, at the area of parting, and my nape.

Kenny-Ann Grey hair is sexy. Show us some pictures!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 21, 2011)

I am still hanging in. Having my hair in twist is working in my favor since school started back.  How is everyone doing?


----------



## Bublin (Sep 21, 2011)

I wish my hair didn't shrink up sooo much.  My twists have shrunk up to around my ears.  Still, the plus side is that my hair is super soft.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 21, 2011)

Bublin do you do your twists on wet hair?


----------



## Reminiscing (Sep 21, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> @Reminiscing  PRACTICE.  It took me about six months of twisting to install a set that looked fresh after two weeks. When I first began, a new set of twists looked old that same day. It drove me crazy.  Another tip is to braid the root and twist the rest of the way down. I do this near on my hair, at the area of parting, and my nape.



NappyNelle I thought about braiding the top.  I'll definitely try it next time.  Thanks!


----------



## Bublin (Sep 21, 2011)

-PYT said:


> @Bublin do you do your twists on wet hair?


 
@-PYT Yes i do. I really can't use heat right now. Whilst i was transitioning i blowdried and flat ironing every wk/2 wks and my hair is now fragile and dry because of it. I am slowly nursing it back to health and am making good progress but the front portion is unsavable - it is like 80% straight - so i'm having to do everything on wet hair whilst that area grows out. Other forms of stretching do not work for me.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 21, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> @yaya24
> wow
> They were done on shrinked hair and they are so long...
> 
> ...


 
@Krystle~Hime

TBH before purchasing the YTT conditioner I did not even realize that it was for volumizing. I purchased it at Ross for $2.99 solely based on the ingredients and used it as a rinse out/ cowash conditioner. It leaves my hair very soft.

I *do* have fine strands though.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2011)

Here's a style that some of the ladies may have the length and skill to do. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijgeBPEmnHs&feature=feedrec_grec_index


----------



## Nonie (Sep 21, 2011)

faithVA, that's so cute. I love that she does cornrows on the sides (I can't flat twist to save my life so this is a style I can pull off. I just need to do a few pushups so my weak arms can stand to be up for long enough to do cornrows. I can do 200+ braid singles w/o a break, but cornrows wear the heck out of me.)


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 21, 2011)

only day 4 with these braids and it feels like it's been longer.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 21, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> @Krystle~Hime
> 
> TBH before purchasing the YTT conditioner I did not even realize that it was for volumizing. I purchased it at Ross for $2.99 solely based on the ingredients and used it as a rinse out/ cowash conditioner. It leaves my hair very soft.
> 
> I *do* have fine strands though.


yaya24 
wow you? fine hair strands??? I dunno if we got trapped in your hair density, but your twists seem to be so full !!! look at my pics here it's totally different than yours http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14185611&postcount=23
I know your twists are mini twists, but if I do smaller parts, the twists will be very skinny or kinda _scalpy_. 

for that price, i can give a try to yes to tomatoes!! it will be funny if the condish has red colour(lol))


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2011)

Nonie said:


> @faithVA, that's so cute. I love that she does cornrows on the sides (I can't flat twist to save my life so this is a style I can pull off. I just need to do a few pushups so my weak arms can stand to be up for long enough to do cornrows. I can do 200+ braid singles w/o a break, but cornrows wear the heck out of me.)


 
Nonie, if you do it please show us. I would love to see it. Fortunately she only cornrows the sides and the rest are twist. It's funny that you can cornrow but not flat twist. It just seems that it would follow. I can flat twist. I can cornrow some but only in certain directions.  

Not sure if my back is long enough for this style though.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 21, 2011)

Nonie do your twists ever unravel after your wash? ...or ever?


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 21, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Here's a style that some of the ladies may have the length and skill to do.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijgeBPEmnHs&feature=feedrec_grec_index



I want to try this !!!! 
faithVA.
is it bad if i'm in yarn twists for one month :s ????? am I dismissed  ???  
I mean they are so sexy I want them !!! 
but that's not cool I have to be consistent with my initial regimen, maybe I would wait 2012. (okay finally this, was a random hair thought LOL)


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 21, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I wish my hair didn't shrink up sooo much.  My twists have shrunk up to around my ears.  Still, the plus side is that my hair is super soft.




Bublin When my hair shrinks up I two strand the twists my twists into big twists. Like about 5 or 6. It'll be stretched by morning. Or, I hold them taut and run a blowdryer on it on low.

So last night I slept in my banana clip. I took off my bonnet this morning and was out the door. I want to continue doing this, but I'm scared of damage.  I ordered more Qhemet AOHC cause I ran out. Still have not received it, so I moisturized with Blue magics Argan oil mango and lime. It has the consistency as a butter. And sealed with grapeseed oil. I've been looking on youtube for my styles, so I'll be practicing on my head next week. I want to try something different.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2011)

[USER=89499 said:
			
		

> Krystle~Hime[/USER];14278217]I want to try this !!!!
> @faithVA.
> is it bad if i'm in yarn twists for one month :s ????? am I dismissed ???
> I mean they are so sexy I want them !!!
> but that's not cool I have to be consistent with my initial regimen, maybe I would wait 2012. (okay finally this, was a random hair thought LOL)


 
Yes its bad. C'est terrible. Vous ete mal. (he he ) that's the little french I remember from high school.

You shall never be forgiven.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 21, 2011)

-PYT said:


> Nonie do your twists ever unravel after your wash? ...or ever?



-PYT Only a handful do...and usually it's just the ends. I'll wash my hair tonight or tomorrow AM and take a pic to show you what I mean.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks! I know how long you keep yours and I didn't want to think I was crazy when a few unraveled on me lol Nonie


----------



## Nonie (Sep 21, 2011)

-PYT said:


> Thanks! I know how long you keep yours and I didn't want to think I was crazy when a few unraveled on me lol Nonie



-PYT, I consider the unraveling a good thing. Many people get locs and matted hair when they twist, so the unraveling is an assurance that your hair is still nicely separated, I say.

I thank you for saving me the trouble of taking a pic, since you know what I mean. LOL


----------



## -PYT (Sep 21, 2011)

Haha, no problem at all


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 22, 2011)

I FINALLY got my henna yesterday.  I had to take my twists in the front down. Fortunately, the twistout in the front looked great...even with the gray hair.   I will henna tomorrow night, do the indigo Saturday morning, rinse w/salt water, deep condition w/yogurt, honey and burt bees conditioner for an hour and then twist it up.  I am think I am going to use the jane carter nourish and shine to twist. 

What are you guys using for your twists?    

NappyNelle the style was cute, but the gray hair did not make it any kinda sexy


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> I FINALLY got my henna yesterday. I had to take my twists in the front down. Fortunately, the twistout in the front looked great...even with the gray hair. I will henna tomorrow night, do the indigo Saturday morning, rinse w/salt water, deep condition w/yogurt, honey and burt bees conditioner for an hour and then twist it up. I am think I am going to use the jane carter nourish and shine to twist.
> 
> What are you guys using for your twists?
> 
> @NappyNelle the style was cute, but the gray hair did not make it any kinda sexy


 
Kenny-Ann,

I feel you on the gray. With some styles its ok but with others it just seems so prominent. And with pictures it just looks more in your face 

Good luck with the henna. 

I apply my leave-in, a butter and then twist with a gel. Right now I am using Joie Gel but I may switch back to the KCCC when it is gone. But I have seen some twists with the JC and they look really nice.


----------



## adamson (Sep 22, 2011)

*Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style):* Buns on most days (I get more shrinkage in the front due to heat, lol) but down on some days.
*Your twist care regimen:* I wear my hair in twists and wash it every five days. On occasion, I wash my hair more frequently (in twists), depending on whether my scalp is irritated due to sweat/buildup. But ideally, cowash with hemp seed oil in conditioner, detangle, and retwist. I don't wear twist-outs because of the shrinkage.
*What you hope to achieve by December:* It'd be nice to be full bsl but I'm hoping that the shortest parts of my hair are below apl and are nearing bsl. I want the front sections of my hair to be at least cbl 
*Anything else you would like to share.* I also take vitamins  10mg of biotin a day and 2g of msm a day (mostly to counteract the bad acne I would get if I just took the biotin). I also take a multi-vitamin and iron (for anemia).

I guess I'll take pics later. I just put my hair in a bun.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2011)

adamson said:


> *Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style):* Buns on most days (I get more shrinkage in the front due to heat, lol) but down on some days.
> *Your twist care regimen:* I wear my hair in twists and wash it every five days. On occasion, I wash my hair more frequently (in twists), depending on whether my scalp is irritated due to sweat/buildup. But ideally, cowash with hemp seed oil in conditioner, detangle, and retwist. I don't wear twist-outs because of the shrinkage.
> *What you hope to achieve by December:* It'd be nice to be full bsl but I'm hoping that the shortest parts of my hair are below apl and are nearing bsl. I want the front sections of my hair to be at least cbl
> *Anything else you would like to share.* I also take vitamins  10mg of biotin a day and 2g of msm a day (mostly to counteract the bad acne I would get if I just took the biotin). I also take a multi-vitamin and iron (for anemia).
> ...


 
Welcome adamson. Glad to have you.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Sep 22, 2011)

Is it too late to join ? If not, I'm in 

Your go to twist style: mini twists

Your twist care regimen: 
I also dc before I twist w/ Anita Grant's Rassoul Deep Dish (banana) and organic coconut milk, then I twist w/ BB's Happy Nappy Styles. Every morning I apply a little Avocado Cloud by Hairitage Hydration or Burdock Root Butter Cream by QB to the ends. At night, I slip on my silk bonnet and call it a night.  

What you hope to achieve by December
I just want my hair to be a non factor  while I workout.

Anything else you would like to share. 
Nope oke:


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> Is it too late to join ? If not, I'm in
> 
> Your go to twist style: mini twists
> 
> ...


 
Welcome ladykpnyc, nope its not too late.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 22, 2011)

For the last 2 days i have been wearng my twists like this.  Two mini buns at the back.  I just change the headband.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2011)

Bublin said:


> For the last 2 days i have been wearng my twists like this. Two mini buns at the back. I just change the headband.


 
I like that. It's cute.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 22, 2011)

Bublin said:


> For the last 2 days i have been wearng my twists like this. Two mini buns at the back. I just change the headband.


 
I really like this style.  Are they individual twists pulled back or flat twists into a bun?


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @Kenny-Ann,
> 
> I feel you on the gray. With some styles its ok but with others it just seems so prominent. *And with pictures it just looks more in your face *


 
OMG @ the bolded.  It looked totally different in the mirror than it did in the photos.  I was like "That's NOT my hair".   I can't wait to get back to twists.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> OMG @ the bolded. It looked totally different in the mirror than it did in the photos. I was like "That's NOT my hair". I can't wait to get back to twists.


 
Fortunately I think people see us more like we see ourselves in the mirror vs. how the camera captures us. Thank goodness   Because I have a lot of picture mugshots. And if I thought I really looked like that I wouldn't go out.


----------



## FroFab (Sep 22, 2011)

You all are just moving right along with twisting and re-twisting.  Here I am three weeks in (I think) and still rocking the same old fuzzy-wuzzy-was-a-bear twists.  I've fallen back to bunning the twists but I am at least trying to move it to different places around my head.  Still moisturizing every night or every other night with water, leave-in, and shea butter.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2011)

FroFab said:


> You all are just moving right along with twisting and re-twisting. Here I am three weeks in (I think) and still rocking the same old fuzzy-wuzzy-was-a-bear twists. I've fallen back to bunning the twists but I am at least trying to move it to different places around my head. Still moisturizing every night or every other night with water, leave-in, and shea butter.


 
Nothing wrong with rocking them as long as you can. One day hopefully I can too. But not holding my breath 

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 22, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Made some flax seed gel today and added some argan oil and cupuacu butter to make it creamy. Going to use it to do two strand flat twist today.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using VM670



LuvlyRain3 I have a big batch of cupuacu butter, I really like it !! and I wanted to know how did your mix turn and also how did you mix it to flaxgeed gel, you may know it's very jelly and.... weird. I think if I add oil It won't mix. or maybe u used a electric mixer ? 
TIA !! 

Kenny-Ann I used my banane conditioner as a leave in, then put a lil of oil(avocado/evening primrose/castor) for sealing and then put flaxseed gel on the strand just prior to twisting. 
shiny no-frizz hair. (and moisturized for days !! )


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> @LuvlyRain3 I have a big batch of cupuacu butter, I really like it !! and I wanted to know how did your mix turn and also how did you mix it to flaxgeed gel, you may know it's very jelly and.... weird. I think if I add oil It won't mix. or maybe u used a electric mixer ?
> TIA !!


 
I would like to know as well. You mixed flax seed gel and butter? Please share your recipe with us. Can I substitute the butter?


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay I'm joining. I'm getting some mini-twists put in on Saturday. 

*Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style): *

two strand twist (mini or small)
or flat twist in front and the rest in small twist
*Your twist care regimen: *

Try to keep in for 3-4 weeks.
Spray Condish on twist & Rinse 1-2x a week (mini cowash)
Moisturize and seal length daily or everyother day
Moisturze and seal ends daily
*What you hope to achieve by December: *

Thicker/Healthier hair
Retain growth = longer hair


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Okay I'm joining. I'm getting some mini-twists put in on Saturday.
> 
> 
> *Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style): *
> ...


 
Welcome YoursTrulyRE. Can't wait to see your twist.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 22, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> I really like this style. Are they individual twists pulled back or flat twists into a bun?


 
@Kenny-Ann I have very thin hair so i do about (hold on let me count them....) 25 individual twists so my hair looks fuller. I rarely do flat twists as they lay too flat against the head and i like a fuller look, not versatile and make my head look even bigger that what it is. I simply parted the hair in the back and make two buns with black satin scrunchies using hair pins if anything sticks out. 
You could just do one bun but i felt like doing two because it means less pinning for me and all my ends get inside the scrunchie. I moisturise my ends before i bun. Just switch up the head band to match your outfit.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 22, 2011)

Bublin said:


> @Kenny-Ann I have very thin hair so i do about (hold on let me count them....) 25 individual twists so my hair looks fuller. I rarely do flat twists as they lay too flat against the head and i like a fuller look, not versatile and make my head look even bigger that what it is. I simply parted the hair in the back and make two buns with black satin scrunchies using hair pins if anything sticks out.
> You could just do one bun but i felt like doing two because it means less pinning for me and all my ends get inside the scrunchie. I moisturise my ends before i bun. Just switch up the head band to match your outfit.


 
I will have to try this out on my next go 'round.  It might also help with keeping the twists in longer when they start to frizz.  Hmmmmmm.....



Krystle~Hime said:


> @Kenny-Ann I used my banane conditioner as a leave in, then put a lil of oil(avocado/evening primrose/castor) for sealing and then put flaxseed gel on the strand just prior to twisting.
> shiny no-frizz hair. (and moisturized for days !! )


 
I keep hearing good things about flaxseed gel.  I will have to look into this.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Krystle~Hime getting the combo right was kind of tricky.  First I whipped the cupuacu butter anda argan oil together. Then I made the flax seed gel. While I was making the gel I kept the whipped  butter on the other side of the stove to keep it warm. You have to add the gel while its still hot or it  will be extremely hard to mix. I had about 5 oz of cupuacu butter. I wanted a creamy gel consistency (a cream with a little bounce and hold). I added a tbsp of gel at a time until I got the results I wanted. Not sure how many tbsp I added though. But yeah its best to use a mixer. I definitely headed more butter than gel.  I just  ordered some more cupuacu butter so when I make more I'll take notes so I can give an exact recipe. HTH


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 23, 2011)

I know I've been straightening my natural hair with heat, but I may try this twist for growth challenge again. I've seen so many woman on LHCF and outside of this board who have had success with this: Ms Lala, Sammie7, Sera2544, Aijo, catheadface, and more! And these women that I mentioned have similar hair types as mine. I should stick with this twist routine if I want to get to the hair length that I want. But I always give in to boredom.

I am proud of myself for the 3 months I did stick with wearing twists.  It was from April through June. Then I straightened my hair after that.

I've been APL since 2009, but that is because I would get trims that were really haircuts. The last time I had a trim was in March and it put me shorter than APL and I have grown it back out to APL.

Right now, my hair is in two strand twists pulled back into a bun. I can see myself wearing this style without getting bored with it. I just know that I really need to leave my hair alone and stop trimming/cutting it if I want it to get to greater lengths.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2011)

[USER=3145 said:
			
		

> Poohbear[/USER];14287095]I know I've been straightening my natural hair with heat, but I may try this twist for growth challenge again. I've seen so many woman on LHCF and outside of this board who have had success with this: Ms Lala, Sammie7, Sera2544, Aijo, catheadface, and more! And these women that I mentioned have similar hair types as mine. I should stick with this twist routine if I want to get to the hair length that I want. But I always give in to boredom.
> 
> I am proud of myself for the 3 months I did stick with wearing twists. It was from April through June. Then I straightened my hair after that.
> 
> ...


 
Whether you do the challenge or not please stop trimming your hair . We want to see your BSL, MBL hair  But its nice that it grew back out to APL within a few months. And doing your twists for 3 months at a time is good. That is why this challenge is only for a few months. Its more likely we will make it vs doing twists for a year.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 23, 2011)

Poohbear Come and join us!  I am hoping to last the rest of the year with twists.  I get so bored when I'm not playing with my hair, so I can relate.  

Were you guys hair crazy before you started your HHJ?  I swear, before I started I could give a rats tail about my hair.  Ponytail city or bun, everyday, all the time without even worrying about it.  Now I go insane if I'm not doing something to my hair.  It's like I'm a hair addict.


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 23, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge...I'm a newbie on here..but I sometimes (well kind all the time) lurked. 

I'm a relaxed head who stretches 4 months at a time. 

*Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style):* 
Two Strand Mini Twists clipped up or curled

*Your twist care regimen:* 
Re-do them 2 weeks at a time
Spray scalp daily with an Aloe Vera Mix (To help with itching or shedding)
Wash and Condition weekly
Prepoo, Wash, DC- Biweekly
Moisturize and Seal nightly
Oil ends in the morning
Baggy Nightly

*What you hope to achieve by December: *
Stronger hair
Thicker Hair
Retain at least 1.5 inches of growth

I attached some pics of my twists today and how I wore them in the past.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 23, 2011)

I put them into a bun today, Moisturized with qhemet AOHC and sealed with hot six oil.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 23, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> Poohbear Come and join us!  I am hoping to last the rest of the year with twists.  I get so bored when I'm not playing with my hair, so I can relate.
> 
> Were you guys hair crazy before you started your HHJ?  I swear, before I started I could give a rats tail about my hair.  Ponytail city or bun, everyday, all the time without even worrying about it.  Now I go insane if I'm not doing something to my hair.  It's like I'm a hair addict.



Kenny-Ann, I will think about it. Even though I like wearing my hair down, I do find myself wanting to pull it back into a ponytail or bun away from my face. I will see how long I can put up with this twisted updo style that I'm wearing now.







I didn't become hair crazy until I joined LHCF back in 2004. I didn't care about hair styles either back then. Plus I had relaxed hair. I usually wore it down straight or in a ponytail. After joining LHCF, I would try all types of styles after seeing so many pictures.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 23, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Krystle~Hime getting the combo right was kind of tricky.  First I whipped the cupuacu butter anda argan oil together. *Then I made the flax seed gel*. While I was making the gel I kept the whipped  butter on the other side of the stove to keep it warm. *You have to add the gel while its still hot* or it  will be extremely hard to mix. I had about 5 oz of cupuacu butter. I wanted a creamy gel consistency (a cream with a little bounce and hold). I added a tbsp of gel at a time until I got the results I wanted. Not sure how many tbsp I added though. But yeah its best to use a mixer. I definitely headed more butter than gel.  I just  ordered some more cupuacu butter so when I make more I'll take notes so I can give an exact recipe. HTH


LuvlyRain3
I did my first batch of flaxseed gel... it was 1/4cup of seeds for 2 cups of water and seriously I think it will last me for one year. as I only take a little for each twists. now it's totally cold, so from your directions it means I won't be able to mix with water.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 23, 2011)

Kenny-Ann I exactly did THIS 
http://youtu.be/LBhsnQbgzEI 
with a nylon stock and chopsticks ! and i've reboiled the seeds a second time. thats why my batch of gel is seriously big and will last me for surely one year. but as it's a natural product, I think I shouldn't use it for more than 3 months. even if I added a natural preservative.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 23, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> @Kenny-Ann I exactly did THIS
> http://youtu.be/LBhsnQbgzEI
> with a nylon stock and chopsticks ! and i've reboiled the seeds a second time. thats why my batch of gel is seriously big and will last me for surely one year. but as it's a natural product, I think I shouldn't use it for more than 3 months. even if I added a natural preservative.


 
Krystle~Hime If i remember correctly greenandchic says she freezes her gel in ice cube trays.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 23, 2011)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaat ??? lol it's very easier to add some drops of preservative. with that I can have it every day in the bathroom ! LOL !! 
but thakns for the tip Bublin greenandchic

by the way bublin why your hair is so sexy like dat? is it just the camera'flash???


----------



## Bublin (Sep 23, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaat ??? lol it's very easier to add some drops of preservative. with that I can have it every day in the bathroom ! LOL !!
> but thakns for the tip @Bublin @greenandchic
> 
> by the way bublin why your hair is so sexy like dat? is it just the camera'flash???


 
What picture? 
Do you mean the one in my avatar?
Sexy?   OK and thanks for the compliment.  I didn't take the pic with a flash.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah the style is beautiful !!


----------



## Bublin (Sep 23, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> yeah the style is beautiful !!


 
Krystle~Hime Thank you.  I had 5 angled cainrows at the front and rest pulled back into a side sock bun.  It's the Castor Oil that made it shiney looking.  I thought my head really looked big in that style but i got alot of compliments.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I want to 2 strand twist my hair for 6 months but keep wondering if its to much manipulation to retwist weekly. Has anyone retained length & thickness using 2 strand twist?


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 23, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> I want to 2 strand twist my hair for 6 months but keep wondering if its to much manipulation to retwist weekly. Has anyone retained length & thickness using 2 strand twist?



hair4romheaven

Check out these ladies:

Ms Lala http://public.fotki.com/Ms-Lala/ and http://www.youtube.com/user/NaturalHairGrowth101

Sera2544 http://public.fotki.com/Sera252/ and http://www.youtube.com/user/Sera2544

Sammie7 http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s239/Sammie777_2007/Hair/

Aijo http://public.fotki.com/Kemi21/ (need a password)

Catheadface http://shealovesit.tumblr.com/tagged/natural_hair/chrono (she used to have a fotki album with a lot of pictures of her hair but she got rid of it  )

UrbanBushBabe http://www.youtube.com/user/UrbanBushBabes

Affinity http://public.fotki.com/jngn/ (no longer has pictures of her hair)

I know there's more, just can't think of them right now...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Poohbear THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## skraprchik (Sep 24, 2011)

I managed to leave my hair alone for two weeks while in twists.  I put in individual twists and pinned them up into various updos on a daily basis.  Perfect for my life right now because it didn't require much time.  I didn't take any pics though .  I just got finished shampooing and DC'ing.  I think I'm going to put in some slightly bigger twists this week and continue the same method.  I'll try to remember the pics this time.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 24, 2011)

im gonna shampoo my twists, then take them down and doing a deep treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2011)

I really don't feel like doing my hair but I have already taken my twists out. So the only decision is will I wash it tonight or tomorrow. Maybe if I flat twists my hair it will seem easier.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 24, 2011)

I let the twists out of the bun. My sis says they look like dreads.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 24, 2011)

i'm tired of these braids already.  it's only been a week.  i havent decided what i'll do yet.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 24, 2011)

hay ladies, i clarfied and conditioned my hair last night and twisted up into chunky twists. This morning I broke them down (each chunky twist into 2 or 3 twists)


----------



## -PYT (Sep 24, 2011)

Getting my twists even a little damp, like in the shower causes the ends to unravel. Hate it  my medium size twists never unravel. Those will be my next set


----------



## Bublin (Sep 24, 2011)

SimJam said:


> hay ladies, i clarfied and conditioned my hair last night and twisted up into chunky twists. This morning I broke them down (each chunky twist into 2 or 3 twists)


 
SimJam - that's exactly how i do my hair but the only phrase i could think of to describe the process was 'in stages'.  I like 'broke them down'.
I prefer this method because the process of putting in lots of twists doesn't seem so daunting and you can decide to stop 'breaking them down' at any point knowing that your hair is still kind of done.

On another note - my twists frizz up on me after just one day.   I don't use gel cus i know my hair would break off....but 1 day?  Give me a break.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 24, 2011)

Bublin yes I also like this method for the same reason .... each week , I can decide to either keep the same amt of twists for make them smaller. 

yes when I do my twists myself they frizz up maybe within 2 days  -- I just live with it now. 

I've also given up gel even though it helps with the frizies. I also found that when I used the tangle teaser to smooth each section before I twised , they didnt frizz as quickly, but I dont use it any more so as I said before .... living with the frizz


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 24, 2011)

Currently two-strand twisting my hair while watching Painter of the Wind (K-drama) and waiting for my coffee of the night  Going well so far-I'm glad to see my thick hair can manage well with thicker twists than before-we shall see how long this lasts!  I'll post a pic of my finished look.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Monday makes week 1 in this set of twists.

Today I started my day in a ponytail:







And decided to do a single braid with my twists for the gym:


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 24, 2011)

MaraWithLove that's funny I was taking down my twists while also watching a drama, but not a korean one, a japanese "rebound" 

yaya24 do you want me to hate you !!!  everytime u post pics i'm mad at how your hair/twists are so beautiful !! 

nice style idea for workout !! 
did u do something after the gym? a cowash or something like dad ? (sweating)


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 24, 2011)

@Krystle~Hime Thanks!
I used tea tree oil and Qtips to clean my scalp.
I do not sweat heavily from my scalp, and I am going to workout again tomorrow then _possibly_ cowash.

I'm scared my hair will lock up on me.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm sitting here on the couch retwisting some twists that look crazy. Mostly the front though. I'm gonna try to keep this set in for 2 weeks or a week and a half. I believe Tuesday will make a week. I'm gonna try to hold out till Friday at least.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 24, 2011)

Krystle~Hime lol that is awesome! Great minds think alike! I'll have to look that one up, latest Japanese drama I watched was The J version of "You're Beautiful."


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

pookaloo83 girrll....u know u wanna try out the style ur girl in the avatar is showing.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 you're killing me with that siggy


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm rocking a big tangled matted twist out fro that's been slept on, worked out in and steamed in the shower! I'll be washed and retwisted by Tuesday...but now i'm off to my Mom's for lunch!


----------



## Reminiscing (Sep 25, 2011)

Installed my first set of twists last night.  YAY!!  It didn't take as long as I thought it would.  It took about 2 hours but I was expecting at least 3 hours since it was my first time.  My twists hang past my shoulders in the back so I curled my whole head with blue perm rods to keep my hair away from my clothes.  It came out really nice this morning, looks like a bob of twists. Lol!  

I'm a little camera shy so no pics yet but I'll keep you posted on how the twists hold up.  I think I'm going to love this challenge!

Oh and I noticed one problem... I don't have a full hairline which really shows with my twists.  I don't feel comfortable pulling them back so I always have to have some sort of bang.  I'm going to start using Sulfur 8 on my edges again.  It helped thicken them before but I stopped when I ran out and never restocked.  BSS here I come!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Ladies  

I retwisted my hair and I'll most likely keep them in until Friday or saturday.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2011)

Finally retwisted my hair. I put if off as long as I could I did 2 strand flat twist in the front and 2 strand twist in the back. Going to pull them all back into a knot and pin them under. I don't plan on doing a lot of moisturizing or anything where I have to touch my hair. Let's see if I can keep it neat looking.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Sep 25, 2011)

I retwisted my hair. The henna and indigo treatment was unsuccessful. The henna took, but the indigo just didn't want to hang on. See what happens when I stray. I will go back to using the ancient sunrise. So, parts of my roots are orange, but at least it's better they aren't gray. I might just keep it that way and let the orange stay forever!!! 

Anyways....I washed and d/c, put in kckt, sealed with coconut oil and then for the first time used flaxseed gel (I made my first batch ever). I did medium twists on damp hair this time around and can I say I LOVED how juicy they looked. My hair stayed moist this time, so I think I will continue with this wash and d/c routine. I twisted them down and around to the back and secured with bobby pins and a small comb. We shall see how long it lasts. 

I threw in some pics of the before and after henna.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 25, 2011)

^^Nice twists!


----------



## ladykpnyc (Sep 26, 2011)

DC'd w/ AG's Rhassoul deep dish cube and organic coconut milk for 2 hours while sitting under my conditioning cap. Then I rinsed and shampoo'd my hair in sections and used Hairitage's Avocado Cloud as a leave in and JCO to seal. 

I mini twisted the back of my hair while it was still wet because the looser curl gives noticeably more hang time then the rest of my hair when I twist on dry hair. 

The next day I twisted the rest then styles.

I had to blur out my bummy-chilling-at-home face


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 26, 2011)

lol I ALSO(cause in this page it seems that everyone just retwisted their hair  ) this morning !


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I finished my hair yesterday and do not like the look on me at all. *Sigh* I'll leave it alone for now and then restyle sometime later this week/weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

[USER=303993 said:
			
		

> MaraWithLove[/USER];14306427]Well, I finished my hair yesterday and do not like the look on me at all. *Sigh* I'll leave it alone for now and then restyle sometime later this week/weekend.


 
I have those weeks as well. Maybe you can pull it up or back or wear a headband to try to give it some flair.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope i'm not breaking the rules or starting controversy LOL! I have Bantu knots for the next few days:






To be fair each knot is a 2 strand twist . I'll keep my knots for about 4 days before undoing for a night out on Friday. This style requires no maintainance other than to tie it down each night! 

My hair is super moisturized after my rhassoul amla wash yesterday. These knots were done with cocoshealoe mixed with a bit of flax gel for hold. I'm excited to see the fro at the end of the week!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

[USER=23037 said:
			
		

> discodumpling[/USER];14307225]I hope i'm not breaking the rules or starting controversy LOL! I have Bantu knots for the next few days:
> 
> To be fair each knot is a 2 strand twist . I'll keep my knots for about 4 days before undoing for a night out on Friday. This style requires no maintainance other than to tie it down each night!
> 
> My hair is super moisturized after my rhassoul amla wash yesterday. These knots were done with cocoshealoe mixed with a bit of flax gel for hold. I'm excited to see the fro at the end of the week!


 
That's a great idea. I forgot all about bantu knots. They are twisted so you are good.


----------



## JudithO (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys.. Washed on Friday in my twists  applied a hair oil to my wet hair and retwisted my entire head. Sorry guys that I've been MIA, wedding planning... lol... I'll be lurking around.... 

My regimen has been pretty simple. Moisturize and seal 2x a week, wash hair with mud wash every other week (I refresh my edges everytime I wash), and do a full take down every month. I never take out all my twists... I wash in my twists always, and redo them individually.. so far so good... 

Last set of twists were in for 1 month.. I just put new ones in this weekend... I didn't even have to use a comb, I just detangld with my fingers... I lost less hair that I usually do in a week so I was pretty happy.. 

Been feeling pretty down lately .. another reason I havent been posting... was tired of my hair being natural... I don't like the fact that it never looks "smooth", tired of my ends being uneven, tired of all the shrinkage etc... Anyway, I'm feeling a lil better... I didn't want to come in here to discourage anyone... Happy growing ladies...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

So here's my twisted up for this week. I might try to wear twisted updos for most of October.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Sep 26, 2011)

That's cute Faith! I took my twists out a couple days ago and just washed my hair today. I'm going to dry it overnight in flat twists then twist again tomorrow. I was surprised when I washed my hair how long it looks now. I'm only an inch away from APL now and a couple of my other layers reached SL. Staying in twists really does my hair good. 

ETA I left my hair in twists for 2 weeks. I think that's the right amount of time for me.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Sep 26, 2011)

MaraWithLove said:


> PaigeJessica I totally understand that! Lol is your crown the area that tangles most of all too? That's how mine is; the whole left side of my head is rarely tangled, but the side I sleep on + my crown = DRAMA (at times)!
> 
> BTW your twists are lovely, your hair looks lush!



MaraWithLove hey! sorry it's taken me a while to reply! My crown is like a thick THICK jungle of hair lol. It doesn't actually tangle more than the rest of my head but it takes forever to get through.

Thank you for the compliment. I hope you post more pictures of your twists.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

PaigeJessica said:


> That's cute Faith! I took my twists out a couple days ago and just washed my hair today. I'm going to dry it overnight in flat twists then twist again tomorrow. I was surprised when I washed my hair how long it looks now. I'm only an inch away from APL now and a couple of my other layers reached SL. Staying in twists really does my hair good.
> 
> ETA I left my hair in twists for 2 weeks. I think that's the right amount of time for me.


 
Thanks PaigeJessica. 

Can you tell a big difference in your twists from when your back was just reaching SL until now? 1" to APL is wonderful so you should definitely reach it by Dec.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes actually I noticed my longest layer is now almost reaching the very bottom of my neck/beginning of my shoulders. Like the twists are playing with the idea of being SL. Before they were a little below chin level. I think another inch they will be at the very top of my shoulders.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 27, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Hey guys.. Washed on Friday in my twists  applied a hair oil to my wet hair and retwisted my entire head.
> 
> . I never take out all my twists... I wash in my twists always, and redo them individually.. so far so good...
> 
> ...




I'm gonna do this today. Was thinking of just washing and dcing in the twists and retwisting all of them instead of taking all of them down.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 27, 2011)

faithVA I see you got skills! Looks cute. How do you use that comb thingie? I wanna get one of those and try it. Sometimes I wanna switch up from this banana clip.


----------



## Tyra (Sep 27, 2011)

Today makes a week since I twisted last Tuesday.  
I mainly just wear my twists hanging out or in a teeny bun.
 My intention was to retwist every week, but I think I'm going for every two weeks instead. I don't intend on having any "cheat days".  I know that if I take them down completely one good day, I'm going to fall off the wagon.

Still moisturizing daily with Hawaiian Silky 14in1.  That's the extent of my maintenance until wash day, which will be next Tuesday. I'll just be co-washing in between time with a clarifying conditioner.

Pictures will come eventually. *sigh*.  I hate trying to take them. My son is no help with it.lol.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> @faithVA I see you got skills! Looks cute. How do you use that comb thingie? I wanna get one of those and try it. Sometimes I wanna switch up from this banana clip.


 
Thanks pookaloo83. I'm trying to get some skills. This fuzzy head requires it. I was feeling real lazy Sunday so flat twist it is.

And thats just a goody barrette in the back. I was getting ready for bed and wanted to keep it stretched a little bit. I wore a banana clip the next day. Today I am wearing a scrunchy.

You could use an EZComb if you do like a french roll in the back.


----------



## Curlygirly9 (Sep 27, 2011)

I want to join!  I will have pics and everything up later.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 28, 2011)

So I washed and dc'd in twists. Once I rinsed out the twists, I put my hair into 3 ponytails. 2 pigtails and one in the back. I would pull each twist out the ponytail, undo and retwist with Qhemets new twist butter. Love it! My hair is moisturized and soft. But I smell like a walking incense but I don't mind. 

I put my hair half up and half down. The part that was down I pinned up with bobby pins because I didn't like the way it looked.

















Excuse my patient in the back.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2011)

[USER=314755 said:
			
		

> Curlygirly9[/USER];14311523]I want to join!  I will have pics and everything up later.


 
Ok we will keep a look out.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> So I washed and dc'd in twists. Once I rinsed out the twists, I put my hair into 3 ponytails. 2 pigtails and one in the back. I would pull each twist out the ponytail, undo and retwist with Qhemets new twist butter. Love it! My hair is moisturized and soft. But I smell like a walking incense but I don't mind.
> 
> I put my hair half up and half down. The part that was done I pinned up with bobby pins because I didn't like the way it looked.
> 
> Excuse my patient in the back.


 
That really is a good idea. I definitely want to try it one day. I will put this on my to do list.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Last night I cowashed my twists with Aussie moist.

After drying them with a t-shirt, I put my leave in on and then sealed with parachute coconut oil.

I am pleased to say that I experienced zero matting/ unraveling.. and my twists did not frizz up.

Yesss.
Today I have my twists back in a single braid.

1 week down 3 to go.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 28, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> Last night I cowashed my twists with Aussie moist.
> 
> After drying them with a t-shirt, I put my leave in on and then sealed with parachute coconut oil.
> 
> ...


 
WOW i wish I could say the same 

My twist get super frizzy and a few start to unravel.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 28, 2011)

Took down my knots a day early cause I had to go somewhere. i'll take a pic of my super curly "chuch" fro when my phone gets a charge. I'll be wearing it out until Sunday...sorry faithva  I have a busy weekend and it begins today!


----------



## ecadnacmc (Sep 28, 2011)

Twist at 3 weeks, frizzy but it's amazing what headbands can hide.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 28, 2011)

ecadnacmc How did you do that bun? with a donut?


----------



## ecadnacmc (Sep 28, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> ecadnacmc How did you do that bun? with a donut?



Yep. Made a sock bun and wrapped my twist around it. Secured with ouch less pony tail holder. No pins, no headaches.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

Took out 3 of the flat twists in the front to see if I could cornrow. I didn't do too bad. I don't know that I can cornrow the back but I can do most of the front so that gives me some styling options.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 29, 2011)

Washed my twists. Still looking good. Gonna put up some pics in a minute.










Hope they aren't too big, i'm doing this from my phone.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to join! I will post pics of my twist tomorrow bc I am dc overnight.






Excuse the frizziness! Rinsed dc out of hair while in twist.


----------



## FroFab (Sep 29, 2011)

I think its been four weeks of these twists.  I'm like a PP that may just fall off the wagon if I take them all down so I am going to try to do the whole routine in twists then retwist individually.  I have freshened up the front two rows to keep it neater but I think its time for the full head treatment.  Think I'll try to incorporate the Nonie ACV sink head dip to ensure that my head is getting as clean since everything will still be twisted.


----------



## skraprchik (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anybody else have issues with their ends tangling in the twists?  It seems like 2 weeks results in my twists being a bear to detangle.  

Also, I managed to get my twists in a little pony tail today!  That is a milestone for me.  It's been 14 months since my BC and I'm getting closer to my goal of having shoulder-length twists.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 29, 2011)

-PYT Girrrl!  After I wash in my twists it looks a mess! Do you massage your scalp when you wash? It looks like you didn't manipulate it at all!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

-PYT said:


> Washed my twists. Still looking good. Gonna put up some pics in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They do look good. My twists don't look nuddin like that when I wash them.   Amazing


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> @-PYT Girrrl!  After I wash in my twists it looks a mess! Do you massage your scalp when you wash? It looks like you didn't manipulate it at all!


 
Glad to know its not just me. My twists don't actually look as good as hers going into the wash. Life's so unfair


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

[USER=264198 said:
			
		

> skraprchik[/USER];14323997]Does anybody else have issues with their ends tangling in the twists? It seems like 2 weeks results in my twists being a bear to detangle.
> 
> Also, I managed to get my twists in a little pony tail today! That is a milestone for me. It's been 14 months since my BC and I'm getting closer to my goal of having shoulder-length twists.


 
Not usually. I keep the ends pretty coated with shea butter. Are you sealing the ends of your twist regularly? and retwirling them if they unravel?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 29, 2011)

Co-washed last night with AO GPB, moisturized with Oyin Dew and Sealed with Oil mix. My twist are super soft today and I have some frizzies, but I'm pretty much use to that by now.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 29, 2011)

I've embraced my frizzies but get tired of people telling me they like my locs 

I'm still rocking an almost 4-week old twist set - will be 4 weeks on Monday. I've washed and DC'd with these twists in and detangle/remove shed hairs/retwist every week and I'm really liking this process. 

It keeps me from wearing twistouts which in the past have led to super-tangly, dry hair. I was really bad at moisturizing my twist outs because that meant one big poofy poof by the end of the day. So to maintain them, I didn't moisturize 

Well I learned my lesson. 

The other thing I like about this process is that I don't have to brush/comb my hair! I swear I was getting some breakage from trying to rake through my hair every wash day. The brush has not touched my hair in a month and I'm loving it! 

So I'm thinking of doing a henna treatment this weekend. Has anyone henna'd on small twists?? Don't really care for the color depositing just more of the conditioning effects.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Sep 29, 2011)

skraprchik said:


> Does anybody else have issues with their ends tangling in the twists?  It seems like 2 weeks results in my twists being a bear to detangle.
> 
> Also, I managed to get my twists in a little pony tail today!  That is a milestone for me.  It's been 14 months since my BC and I'm getting closer to my goal of having shoulder-length twists.



Yes, but to combat this I detangle by adding a little bit of a cheapie conditioner to a small section, detangle and twist. I repeat this process until my entire head is detangled, then I DC, Shampoo, and retwist. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

This weekend I am planning on trying the braided twists. It will be my first time. I hope it works out well. I will try to wash in them and see if it comes out any different.


----------



## that1girl (Sep 29, 2011)

I shampooed with suave, DC with garnier fructis m minute undo for about 10 minutes, I detangled and retwisted in to small twist with Kinky curly knot today.

I've had a bit of a cold so i wasnt able to cowash as much as i would like. i also started taking a complete multivitamin and this hair,skin nails vitamin, and drinking a little bit more water.

Twist


----------



## skraprchik (Sep 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Not usually. I keep the ends pretty coated with shea butter. Are you sealing the ends of your twist regularly? and retwirling them if they unravel?


Yep, I seal just about every other day.  And retwist as I find loose ones.  I still get the tangles even with the ones that have remained twisted the entire time.


----------



## skraprchik (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.  I'll try it when I remove them next weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

skraprchik said:


> Yep, I seal just about every other day. And retwist as I find loose ones. I still get the tangles even with the ones that have remained twisted the entire time.


 
Not sure of the cause of that. Maybe your shed hairs slide to your ends and tangle. Maybe you can pull on the twist the length of the twist to release them. Can't think of anything else that would make them tangle.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Sep 29, 2011)

skraprchik said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I'll try it when I remove them next weekend.



If you are doing mini twists, tangles after you unravel are inevitable. To avoid this, you can make your twists larger...or simply take your time detangling when you are ready to wash and retwist.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 29, 2011)

taking braids down now.  will replace with twists.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

Took out my flat twists and getting ready to do a HOT and scalp massage but won't wash my hair until tomorrow.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 30, 2011)

pookaloo83 I tried to ONLY wash my scalp since I was afraid of unraveling the twists. It looks good in pictures but baaaby when I tell you these thangs shrunk, they SHRUNK lol. I did nothing to stretch them though so oh well. I squeezed some conditioner through the twists but they remained neat for the most part


----------



## Ronnieaj (Sep 30, 2011)

My I join ladies ?

Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)--2 strand twists, maybe some flat twists or 3-strands on occasion.

Your twist care regimen--I'm HOPING this will work.  Wash with poo on week one, twist hair.  Once a week do ayurvedic tea rinse on twists followed by co-wash, moisture DC, condition and seal.  Every three weeks remove twists, wash with poo and mild protein DC (AO GPB), and retwist.  I have carpal tunnel in both wrists so minimize the number of times I twist is important.  Keep hair up at all times.

What you hope to achieve by December--I've twisted exclusively before with good results.  I'd like to minimize the frequency of SSKs, which I dealt with a lot before.  I'm going to employ heavy sealing on the ends, which I hope will help.

Anything else you would like to share.--Now that my hair's longer, I'd like to play around with more styles.  Also, I've found that, since my hair is wondrously thick, that a THOROUGH detangling is very necessary to prevent shed hairs from getting trapped and causing their own set of problems.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2011)

[USER=124021 said:
			
		

> Ronnieaj[/USER];14335107]My I join ladies ?
> 
> Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)--2 strand twists, maybe some flat twists or 3-strands on occasion.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge. Looking forward to seeing those styles


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2011)

Ladies if I haven't added your name to the challenge please let me know. I have been trying to keep up, but could easily have missed 1 or 2.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2011)

Took my twist out last night. Tonight DCd on dry hair (trying something new), put mud wash on my roots, cowashed with Zuresh Conditioner and steamed for 20 minutes. Then applied AVG, shea butter to my ends, Zuresh Leave-In, Oil blend and twisted it up to air dry.

Planning on trying my first set of braided twists tomorrow. I hope to at least get 1/2 of my hair done and then finish the rest up on Sunday.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 1, 2011)

sooooo...

i just watched some videos on rope twisting and i think i want to try it this time!  

it looks so much neater and seems like it'll last longer than regular two strands. 

i hope i'll be able to do it right.  

i'll rinse the conditioner from my hair soon, so i can let it start to air dry.  i may start the twists tonight if my hair dries enough...if not, i'll just wait until tomorrow morning.


----------



## lolascurls (Oct 1, 2011)

Almost time for bed but I thought I'd pop in for quick update.
Been wearing medium sized twists in my hair and re-doing the hairline in flat twisted styles. 
I redid the front yesterday and now it's SO FRESH. 
CO-wash once or twice a week, then re-do the twists that are obvious at the front. 
Twists all pulled back in loose bun that I baggy nightly.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 1, 2011)

this my casual hair style 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
yes I know parts are not NEAT but i am cool like that


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> this my casual hair style
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/img5766h.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> yes I know parts are not NEAT but i am cool like that


 
Looks nice. And ain't nobody worry about your parts


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

So I switched up a lot this week. DCd on dry hair, cowashed, steamed, applied stuff, twisted my hair and let it air dry overnight. I usually twist my hair damp because I just want to be finished. Today I put AVG on my ends, Joie gel on my hair and tried a braided twists. 

While I was doing it I didn't think I was going to like it but I think it may work. But my hair is so soft, I don't think these are going to last any longer than my twists. And I don't think I can wash in these either 

Next time I will try them on damp hair. The stretched hair is too straight and too soft and I don't think it will hold. But fortunately it didn't take me any longer to put these in than my twists. But taking them out, yeah that's going to take longer. Hope its worth it.

My camera is on the blink so will borrow my moms and take some pictures.


----------



## Imani (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm twisting my hair next weekend. Think I'm going to twist on wet hair without stretching it out first. It may shrink up more, but it will be fuller.

eta: oh and i'm going to use kccc to see if it helps w/frizz.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 2, 2011)

Calling all challengers, I would like out to know who usually *blow dry* *their hair prior to twisting* ??? I really need to know any pros and cons, hot or cold air etc etc..


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> I'm twisting my hair next weekend. Think I'm going to twist on wet hair without stretching it out first. It may shrink up more, but it will be fuller.


 
Can't wait to see if. I agree it will be fuller. I twisted mine on stretched air dried hair. I am hoping they puff up more in the next few days. Its definitely a trade off.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Calling all challengers, I would like out to know who usually *blow dry* *their hair prior to twisting* ??? I really need to know any pros and cons, hot or cold air etc etc..


 
Not I! My ends are dry enough. I could just kiss them goodbye if I put heat on them.


----------



## Imani (Oct 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Can't wait to see if. I agree it will be fuller. I twisted mine on stretched air dried hair. I am hoping they puff up more in the next few days. Its definitely a trade off.



Try not to put a lot of product on them and don't tie them down too tight at night or else they'll get flat. I also kept spraying water on mine to make them plump up and make the ends curl. I really do wish I had thicker hair, but I just try to work with what i got.

And even when I did stretch/air dry first, I still sprayed water on them before I twisted, so my hair was at least damp while I was twisting.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> Try not to put a lot of product on them and don't tie them down too tight at night or else they'll get flat. I also kept spraying water on mine to make them plump up and make the ends curl. I really do wish I had thicker hair, but I just try to work with what i got.
> 
> And even when I did stretch/air dry first, I still sprayed water on them before I twisted, so my hair was at least damp while I was twisting.


 
That's funny. Our hair total opposites. Gel is the only thing that makes my hair plump up so I use quite a few products to make it plump up as well as to keep it together. And water is a  no matter what type (distilled, filtered). Water makes my roots unravel and they get dry and hard. 

The twist I have now will not see water until wash day


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Not I! My ends are dry enough. I could just kiss them goodbye if I put heat on them.


I've heard blowdrying hair with cold air doesn't damage hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> I've heard blowdrying hair with cold air doesn't damage hair.


 
Just talking about my hair. I tried drying my hair in April with cool air and it was just a brillo pad. 

I think there was a blow drying thread though that might have some better info.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 2, 2011)

Krystle~Hime I used to blowdry before twisting on low heat. My ends were dry, but I liked that it was stretched. I had to stop doing that because I ended up having broken hairs everywhere. So I stopped. You could probably get the same results on cool, but it will take longer for it to dry.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 2, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Calling all challengers, I would like out to know who usually *blow dry* *their hair prior to twisting* ??? I really need to know any pros and cons, hot or cold air etc etc..


 
I have been (well my stylist has been) whenever I get my hair done there (every 2 weeks) and it took me a whole year to figure out that the heat and my coloured ends were not getting along.

my hair was blow dried on high heat, with a heat protectant. 

anyhoo for the last 2 months I've cut down the blow drying to once a month, but I think Im gonna join that no heat for 2012, and I'll be prepping myself by gradually cutting out heat 

coming up to one month without heat (apart from steaming) on 8 October hoping to make a difference with this new regimen


----------



## SimJam (Oct 2, 2011)

new twists for the week. Im so proud of them 

I got them so neat this time and only a few cockeyed ones

washed hennad steamed and twisted with Oyin hair dew.

Oh and I tried the castor oil on my wet ends as soon as I was done rinsing out my DC  its a keeper !!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

SimJam said:


> new twists for the week. Im so proud of them
> 
> I got them so neat this time and only a few cockeyed ones
> 
> ...


 
Go ahead SimJam with those nice juicy twists. They look nice.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm doing a very pampering conditioning session tonight and I plan to twist when my hair dries tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## Imani (Oct 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> That's funny. Our hair total opposites. Gel is the only thing that makes my hair plump up so I use quite a few products to make it plump up as well as to keep it together. And water is a  no matter what type (distilled, filtered). Water makes my roots unravel and they get dry and hard.
> 
> The twist I have now will not see water until wash day



I would only put the water on the ends to make my ponytail look full


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> I would only put the water on the ends to make my ponytail look full


 
Ok - I will keep that in mind.

I just finished putting AVG on my ends and sealing with argan serum. I will see how this works.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been having too much fun with my hair! Washed/DC with my mud mix on Friday. Planned to roller set but i'm missing some rollers so I flat ironed. Wet it on Saturday and wore a ponytail w/twist bangs. I'm 1/2 way finished with this weeks twists! Maybe i'll finish them tonight...most likely not til tomorrow night.

Have a great week ladies  HHG!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 3, 2011)

retwisted yesterday using QB twist butter; I will leave my twist in for 1 week.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 3, 2011)

I kinda miss my hair being out and since this challenge started I have not worn a twistout. I'm going to have to wear one this week or next.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought I would let my twist hang this week but I have already cornrowed the front and pulled the back twists into banana clip bun. I think this is it for the week.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 3, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Calling all challengers, I would like out to know who usually *blow dry* *their hair prior to twisting* ??? I really need to know any pros and cons, hot or cold air etc etc..



I don't blow dry, but I do twist on dry hair. I wash and deep condition the day, put my hair in some big twists, then twist the next day on dry hair. I get a lot of length when I do it that way...hth!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 3, 2011)

Just put my ten twist in then pulled them into a bun.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Oct 3, 2011)

Hola Ladies!

I have to say that you ladies are giving me the help that I need to keep my hands out of my hair and leave the twists alone.  I am SO used to doing my hair that I'm going through withdrawal.  Seeing all the wonderful twists that ya'll have done is my only salvation.   

Anywho...I still have my twists in from last week and I am so proud of myself.  I undid one or two and I'll be darned, those things are still moist and silky.  Gonna take down on Thursday and will take pics of what the twistout looks like.  

I'm going to have to stay strong 'cause I am itching to flat iron.

**Question:  What is this Mud stuff that I keep reading about?**


----------



## NaijaNaps (Oct 3, 2011)

Still twisted up ladies! 

I DC'd overnight on dry hair with AO GBP and boy were my twists silky. Even after I washed with my dandruff shampoo my hair was STILL soft  I will be doing this weekly. 

Oh and was looking through my old Fotki album. Here's a twist blast from the past. Location: Somewhere on the Aegean Sea.







Miss the color but not the damage that resulted from it. Sigh


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 3, 2011)

Still wearing my twists from last week but they're getting fuzzy so I may twist a few tonight.  I plan to wash condition and retwist this weekend.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 3, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Calling all challengers, I would like out to know who usually *blow dry* *their hair prior to twisting* ??? I really need to know any pros and cons, hot or cold air etc etc..


 
I don't, but I may in the future


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 3, 2011)

Planning on cowashing my twists tonight.
I ordered Grow Afro Hair Long detangler and plan on using that on my twists.

I had the sample a long time ago and liked it.

Today makes week 2 of these mini twists and they are officially fuzzy.
I will get at least another week out of them, then will rock a twistout for a few days before redoing a new set.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just dusted the ends of my twists. They feel soooo much better. I feel like taking them out, I think I will on Thursday night and wear a twistout Friday and Saturday. Then Sunday retwist.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

[USER=253198 said:
			
		

> Kenny-Ann[/USER];14350343]
> 
> **Question: What is this Mud stuff that I keep reading about?**


 
Its probably the Terresentials mud wash or a version of it using Bentonite Clay. Several members are using it in place of other shampoos.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm ready to kick these mini-twists to the curb!  I pulled out a shed hair and it had a mid-shaft split and I have seen these before in my hair   I don't get it.  Only blow-dried once in my natural life thus far and thought I was doing so well.  Ah well, the thickness will hide the damage until I am on a good dusting schedule that rids me of the splits/ssks.  

The thought of taking these down and detangling my hair is scaring me...it took soo long last time.  Any advice on the best way to detangle and take down small twists, ladies?  TIA


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

-PYT said:


> I'm ready to kick these mini-twists to the curb! I pulled out a shed hair and it had a mid-shaft split and I have seen these before in my hair  I don't get it. Only blow-dried once in my natural life thus far and thought I was doing so well. Ah well, the thickness will hide the damage until I am on a good dusting schedule that rids me of the splits/ssks.
> 
> The thought of taking these down and detangling my hair is scaring me...it took soo long last time. Any advice on the best way to detangle and take down small twists, ladies? TIA


 
I usually separate the twist into 6 sections and apply some oil to the twists. I can usually separate my twist by just dragging my finger down the twists while unraveling it at the bottom if that makes sense. So taking them down is pretty quick. 

I then remove the shed hairs from the section by sort of stretching the hair. I don't get it all but enough. After that I mist it with water and put on a plastic cap and hit under a heat cap which starts to soften the hair. I can usually detangle at this point.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 3, 2011)

mmmmmm...just dc'ed my twists with aubrey organics white camellia.  did it on dry hair and boy did my hair feel gooooood.  i did a castor oil rinse (which i put on before rinsing the conditioner) and it felt even better.  yum yum.  

i had just dc'ed on friday night into saturday...but i'm glad i did it again haha


----------



## Ronnieaj (Oct 3, 2011)

Twisted my hair over the weekend.  I clarified with Joico chelating poo, did my aphogee 2-step, followed up with AO WC mixed with Sitrinillah and Humectress as a DC, then twisted.  It's been so long, and I have to take breaks because of my CTS, so it was genuinely a full day process.

Decided tonight that I desperately needed a trim , so I cut an inch off all the twists.  My hair curls up so doggone much you can barely tell, but they feel so much better!  Hair was feeling dry so I spritzed with my homemade spritz and followed up with homemade oil/butter blend.  Wrapped those girls up and heading to bed .

I'll get pics taken and up this week.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 3, 2011)

Got my hair in twists.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 4, 2011)

Took down mini twists and it took forever. Won't be doing those again anytime soon. Re-twisted doing medium sized twists. Pics attached


----------



## NaijaNaps (Oct 4, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> Took down mini twists and it took forever. Won't be doing those again anytime soon. Re-twisted doing medium sized twists. Pics attachedView attachment 125953



Nice big twists. 

My mini twists took forever to take out too. Some were pretty loc'd up lol

I just took 2 minis and combined them into one bigger twist but I don't like the way they hang as much. But for now just pinned it up and kept it moving. Bigger twists will look better when my hair is longer


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 4, 2011)

NaijaNaps, I keep my twists pinned up all the time unless at home.  They look took thin to me when I mini twist, plus I don't feel like they look professional enough for work down, and they brush my shoulders down and I constantly worry about breakage.  So it's twists in buns for me.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks for y'all for replied to my quesiton. i think I will give a try to tension method with cold air !


----------



## NaijaNaps (Oct 4, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> NaijaNaps, I keep my twists pinned up all the time unless at home.  They look took thin to me when I mini twist, plus I don't feel like they look professional enough for work down, and they brush my shoulders down and I constantly worry about breakage.  So it's twists in buns for me.



I think my mini twists look fuller. They have more body and I think more styling options.

But I feel you on pinning them up for work. I usually do this plus it's protective styling so it's a win-win.

When I do wear them down it's usually in a curly style I achieve from flat-twisting the twists an taking them down for a curly bob effect. Will try with rods once I get more length


----------



## gigi2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kept the last set of twists in for 12 days. Washed and retwisted yesterday, their a little thicker than usual will see how long they last.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2011)

Ladies you are doing fantastic with your twists and your updates. Thank you and keep them coming.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm gonna make my twists bigger next week. Here's my hair today.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ladies you are doing fantastic with your twists and your updates. Thank you and keep them coming.



my pleasure !!!! 

lol it seems that this hairstyle, the roll tuck n pin one is a staple style for everyone here  !!! pookaloo83


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 4, 2011)

Finished this weeks twists and they are up in a pony with the tail tucked under. My hair is really loving this twist schedule


----------



## -PYT (Oct 4, 2011)

Took down my mini twists. Got some conditioner on them and then will detangle. Seems like it will be a piece of cake! Will take pictures later after I re-twist.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 4, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> my pleasure !!!!
> 
> lol it seems that this hairstyle, the roll tuck n pin one is a staple style for everyone here  !!! @pookaloo83



 Krystle~Hime That's the only style that looks decent on me. I wish I could do a bun, but it's so puny.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2011)

I did the braided twists this week and I obviously don't know what I'm doing. Its the 4th day and the braided section won't lay flat. It sticks up in the air just like my braids did when I was a kid  I've tied it down, wore a cap, pulled it back with a barrette and its still sticking up. 

My verdict so far is that in certain areas my hair is so soft that the braided twists last the same amount of time as a regular twist... about 3 days before they start to slip and get really loose. I think it is because I put oils and butters on my hair. But I'm not getting ready to give up oils and butters anytime soon so going to go back to the twist next week.


----------



## FroFab (Oct 5, 2011)

So I've finally gotten all my twists out (I really hate takedowns) and did a cursory finger detangle as I went along. I spent one month in those twists.  I originally wanted to wash, dc, and retwist as I went but most of my twists were somewhat intertwined at the bases with other twists which I think comes from just grabbing and twisting.  I think my next set may include some flat twisting.  Will hopefully be back within the next two days with a new set after my washing process.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I did the braided twists this week and I obviously don't know what I'm doing. Its the 4th day and the braided section won't lay flat. It sticks up in the air just like my braids did when I was a kid  I've tied it down, wore a cap, pulled it back with a barrette and its still sticking up.
> 
> .




 I tried the braided roots once. And let's say it wasn't too pretty.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I tried the braided roots once. And let's say it wasn't too pretty.


 
How come you didn't say nothing when I said I was going to do it.  Have me walking around look even crazier than usual


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey ladies! Took my twist down Sunday for church and retwisted them Sunday night and moisturizing and sealing 2x a day!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm taking my twists out tomorrow! Or tonight.  I'm so excited. I miss my hair. Gonna wear it out for a couple days Then it's going right back in twists. I'm thinking if I should wash it then wear it out, or wear it out 'dirty'. We'll see.


----------



## skraprchik (Oct 5, 2011)

My head was starting to itch, so I took the twists out and washed yesterday.  I'm going to start putting in another set tonight.  I may be rocking a head wrap tomorrow if I don't finish these tonight.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 5, 2011)

Just took the twists out.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 5, 2011)

It's only been a few weeks. But I got more hangtime/length than I did before. Or it could be all in my head. When DH gets home I'm gonna have him pull some hair and see where my hair falls so I can take a pic.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 5, 2011)

pookaloo83 look at how they are defined !!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 5, 2011)

My latest medium-thick twists:
















My hair looks drier than usual. I tried a new butter and it does not agree with my hair.  I can't wait to redo these so they are shinier and softer.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Oct 5, 2011)

NappyNelle beautiful! 

And I think you're my hair twin


----------



## -PYT (Oct 5, 2011)

So what had happened was...the detangling of the mini twists took close to four hours..?  whew, then washing was a pain. Put in chunky twists that I will pin up tomorrow. Good news was that I tried Shea Moisture's Restorative Conditioner and I like it! It doesn't have that coconut hibiscus smell so that helps. Will def have pics tomorrow. Must recover (and study )


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> My latest medium-thick twists:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You could have at least warned me to sit down. I almost passed out and fell down


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Oct 6, 2011)

I got my first ever hair compliments the other day!  I was walking through the Bath & Body Works and this lady says how much she loves my twists.  I was like .  Then it happened again at work the next day with another lady coming in and telling me how cute she thought my hair was.  I don't know what was up with these ladies 'cause you could've called me "Fuzzy Wuzzy" the last few days.  

I took my twists down tonight so i can do a twist out for work tomorrow and Friday.  I have to say that after about 11 days in twists, my hair still feels as soft and silky as the first day.  I love the twist out that I ended up with.  I'm getting used to having them in and am now even looking forward to twisting my hair again this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> I got my first ever hair compliments the other day! I was walking through the Bath & Body Works and this lady says how much she loves my twists. I was like . Then it happened again at work the next day with another lady coming in and telling me how cute she thought my hair was. I don't know what was up with these ladies 'cause you could've called me "Fuzzy Wuzzy" the last few days.
> 
> I took my twists down tonight so i can do a twist out for work tomorrow and Friday. I have to say that after about 11 days in twists, my hair still feels as soft and silky as the first day. I love the twist out that I ended up with. I'm getting used to having them in and am now even looking forward to twisting my hair again this weekend.


 
Glad you had such positive experiences with your twist.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

I can officially pull all of my twists back into my banana clip bun. I don't see my hair growing but I don't think I could do that at the beginning of September. My little bun in the back is small maybe 1.5" but I'm working with what I have to keep my ends tucked under.

I have started replacing my braided twists with 2 strand twists because I want take down to be fast. I can take down my 2 strand twists in about 15 to 20 minutes. I won't be doing braided twists again any time soon 

And still moisturizing and sometimes sealing my ends to see if I can make them happy.

I think I am going to try bigger twists this weekend since I am pulling them back into a bun anyway.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 6, 2011)

Getting tired of twists already and frustrated .  Mini-twists looked better up IMO and medium twists look better down.  I have my medium twists pulled into a bun right know and I think I look a hot mess and its only been 1 week Mini twists lasted 4 weeks but were straight _hail_ taking down! I don't want to take my hair down so soon but it looks like I have no choice !


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

[USER=162028 said:
			
		

> ecadnacmc[/USER];14368761]Getting tired of twists already and frustrated . Mini-twists looked better up IMO and medium twists look better down. I have my medium twists pulled into a bun right know and I think I look a hot mess and its only been 1 week Mini twists lasted 4 weeks but were straight _hail_ taking down! I don't want to take my hair down so soon but it looiks like I have no choice !


 
What made taking your mini-twists down so hard? 

Maybe you can do a twisted updo with your medium twists so its more stylish than a bun. Would that work?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Getting so many compliments on my twistout today. My hair is soft and mositurized and just as defined as yesterday. Gonna rock it one more day then retwisting on Saturday night.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 7, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> Getting tired of twists already and frustrated .  Mini-twists looked better up IMO and medium twists look better down.  I have my medium twists pulled into a bun right know and I think I look a hot mess and its only been 1 week Mini twists lasted 4 weeks but were straight _hail_ taking down! I don't want to take my hair down so soon but it looiks like I have no choice !



Why were your mini twists hard to take out?

It usually takes me a while to take mine out, but the task is pretty easy. 

Check this out: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H-LoQKxuWQ&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> Why were your mini twists hard to take out?
> 
> It usually takes me a while to take mine out, but the task is pretty easy.
> 
> ...


 
I was wondering the same thing. Even if my roots are a little matted it probably takes me 30 minutes to an hour max to take out mini twists.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 7, 2011)

took my twists out last night...they werent even a week old and they looked about a month lol...it was the size.  i slapped some oil and let it marinate under plastic over night, then rinsed and.conditioned...then i did 2 flattwists in the shower.  i like doing these under the running water because it helps ease the process....will keep this for a week then back to regular, two strands.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 7, 2011)

faithVA
ladykpnyc
I left them in for 1 month and tried to wear a twist out for one day but it just looked like even smaller mini twists so I pinned my hair up.  I finger detangled for a while with oil then I switched to conditioner and that speed things up.  I think it mainly took so long because I also henna'd  overnight, followed by indigo on grays only and then DC'd, then re-twisted.  I took me at least three hours to detangle though.  I twirled each strand of the double twist before twisting with the mini twists. I thought this would make take down easier but I think it made it worst.

faithVA
I subscribe to naptural85 so I've seen this video before, but thanks. I watched it again and I think the problem is that even though I made sure to keep my twists separate while twisting my ends still became tangled, probably due to length of time I kept them in.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 7, 2011)

*~Joining~*

*Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)*
*2-strand twists*

*Your twist care regimen*
*Twist on Air-Dried (moisturized) semi-stretched hair
CO-Wash once a week or every other week
Moisturize/Seal often*
*Cover hair up at night with a satin bonnet*

*What you hope to achieve by December*
*Longer hair (solid WL)

Will post starting pix after I’m done twisting my hair up over the weekend!*


----------



## -PYT (Oct 8, 2011)

Not even going to waste yall time.  Pinned up my chunky twists today and got compliments.  These are NOT worth taking pics of lol.  Glad everyone's doing well


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 8, 2011)

faithVA said:


> What made taking your mini-twists down so hard?
> 
> Maybe you can do a twisted updo with your medium twists so its more stylish than a bun. Would that work?


For me, mini twists exacerbate my hair's tendency of all the strands wanting to be married to each other. I took my twists down that had been in for a month. I retwisted them 2-3 times thinking that it would keep my hair from going into semi-lock mode by the time I took them down. Made no difference. So as much as I love my twists, I really need to leave the minis alone.


----------



## skraprchik (Oct 8, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> For me, mini twists exacerbate my hair's tendency of all the strands wanting to be married to each other.


 I can completely understand this.  I started to install mini-twists this week but thought better of it for just this reason.  My hair does better with medium-sized twists.  I took them out and am putting in medium ones today.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2011)

Took my twists out yesterday and had the best twist out of my life for the first time. This is the first time that I didn't have to pin pieces up or wear a headband. And I actually had the hair in the front hang. Now, just wanting a little more length in the back to hang a bit more. But overall I'm pleased. Just put on my bonnet last night and ready for day 2. 

The thing that I love about my hair is that it can hold a twist out for days.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 8, 2011)

putting in a set of small, not mini twists. 2 hours later I half way done and taking a break.

i did a bentonite clay wash last night (a terresentials knockoff) washed 3 times as if doing the detox and wowzers, I actually left a section of my hair without DC and I really cant tell the difference.

my hair today is so moisurized Im only twisting with my kimmaytube leave in (made with darcys pumpkin condish, aloevera juice and malnut/apricot oil mix) ........ juicy !!!!!

Ill add a pic once Im done.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm ending my twist challenge. It just doesn't suit me. I am adopting roller sets, instead.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 8, 2011)

Will re-twist tomorrow, I will report back on what products I use.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just finished retwisting. I did them fairly big this time. Medium sized.


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 8, 2011)

I gotta detangle tonight. I hope to retwist tomorrow. Medium ones this time. Now if I can just resist the urge to make them smaller when I retwist them in a few weeks I'll be fine.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 8, 2011)

Going to dc with ao gpb overnight probably and wash and re-twist in the morning.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

Wore my twist out for the 2nd day. I ended up wearing a head band because the front did lay the way I wanted. But besides that it looked good. 

Wanted to do my hair Saturday but that will have to hold off until Sunday. Think I'm going for medium twists but we will see.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm ending my twist challenge. It just doesn't suit me. I am adopting roller sets, instead.


 
Thanksfor letting us know. Much success with roller setting.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm hoping to take pictures tomorrow. I feel like I don't contribute enough to this thread since I'm so used to my hair being twisted.


----------



## FroFab (Oct 9, 2011)

Just re-twisted in medium-large twists.  I like the look since they were done on dry hair so they look nice and chunky but it won't last.  Looking forward to the twist-out from these is a couple of days but I'm glad I managed to get back into twists within two days of my complete take-down.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm hoping to take pictures tomorrow. I feel like I don't contribute enough to this thread since I'm so used to my hair being twisted.


 
Every little bit counts. There are enough challengers that if everyone contributes just a little the thread will still be active.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

I really don't feel like doing my hair today but some how I have to make it happen.


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I really don't feel like doing my hair today but some how I have to make it happen.


Me neither. I just finished a long detangling session about half an hour ago. I probably won't get to twist it up until tonight. I'm thinking medium to large twists with the ends set on perm rods.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 9, 2011)

Not really feeling the medium sized twists.  I think because I didn't look in the mirror when I did them. I don't care about how the back looks, but I like the front to look neat, and it looks a mess. Later I'm gonna retwist the front.


----------



## FroFab (Oct 9, 2011)

^^I'm like that especially when my parts start looking like the outline of an M because I they are so crooked.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok so I just retwisted the front. It looks soooo much better.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Ok so I just retwisted the front. It looks soooo much better.


 
You really didn't like those   I thought you meant you were going to redo them later.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 9, 2011)

The first set of medium-sized twists that I like! Usually, my twists are 1/2 to 1/3 of the size of each of these.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 9, 2011)

new twists, not sure why they look so bushy at the ends, they dont look like that in the mirror.

this is only the second time Ive done twists this small last time I think I kept them in for abt 2 weeks. Will try for that length of time again


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 9, 2011)

Just retwisted using healthy sexy hair pumpkin potion LI and DB coconut and Capuacu butter. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

SimJam said:


> new twists, not sure why they look so bushy at the ends, they dont look like that in the mirror.
> 
> this is only the second time Ive done twists this small last time I think I kept them in for abt 2 weeks. Will try for that length of time again


 
I love the fullness of them.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> The first set of medium-sized twists that I like! Usually, my twists are 1/2 to 1/3 of the size of each of these.


 
Looks really cute. Like the upsweep in the front.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok so I owe y'all some pics. Twisted with Jamaican Mango & Lime gel









They don't look that cute as is, but I will pin them up/back this week and my twistout will be banging!!!


----------



## cch24 (Oct 10, 2011)

faithVA is it okay if i join??

I've been putting my hair in 12 twists and bunning for 3-4 days before washing and re-twisting since June. Today I decided to do 48 twists instead of 12 because I was inspired by this thread. It took me less than 2 hours to rinse my DC, detangle, break my hair down into 8 twists, and then turn each twist into 6 twists. I definitely could use some work on my technique, but hopefully they'll get better with time.

I plan to mostly bun my twists, but I did buy a cute silk lined beanie from etsy and I want to wear my twists down when I wear the hat.

I do have a question for the long-haired ladies that are twisting on a regular basis. How many twists are you doing? I'll be 3 years post relaxer (I BC'd last March) in 2 days and the back layers of my hair are grazing waist length. Since I'm relatively new to twisting it seems like it takes foreverrrr to get to the bottom of a twist, and my twists are relatively large. I can see myself re-twisting once a week until March or so, but next winter I might need a new plan...

Thanks for reading!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2011)

-PYT said:


> Ok so I owe y'all some pics. Twisted with Jamaican Mango & Lime gel
> 
> 
> 
> They don't look that cute as is, but I will pin them up/back this week and my twistout will be banging!!!


 
They look cute to me. I was getting ready to put you out with those ol big, juicy twists.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2011)

[USER=88629 said:
			
		

> cch24[/USER];14396065]@faithVA is it okay if i join??
> 
> I've been putting my hair in 12 twists and bunning for 3-4 days before washing and re-twisting since June. Today I decided to do 48 twists instead of 12 because I was inspired by this thread. It took me less than 2 hours to rince my DC, detangle, break my hair down into 8 twists, and then turn each twist into 6 twists. I definitely could use some work on my technique, but hopefully they'll get better with time.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge. Just answer the questions in the 1st post and your are ready to go.

Honestly, though when I read your hair was grazing WL, for a moment, I started to say naw, you can't come in here.   Ok, I'm over my moment of jealousy


----------



## cch24 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you!! 

Here are my answers to the questions:
Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)- two strand twists in a bun

Your twist care regimen- previously i would shampoo and dc on tuesday, twist, and bun. and then on friday i would cowash, twist, and bun. i'm going to try to keep my twists in for week, shampoo, dc, and re-twist. we'll see.

What you hope to achieve by December- more hair at waist length!

Anything else you would like to share.- I'm hoping to pick up some twisting tips since i'm pretty new at this whole thing


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok finished my twists. ehh, I don't like the way my twists look on stretched hair. It looks like a bad kinky twist install  I applied oils and AVG after my leave-in which I think is not a great move for my hair. I will save the oils and butters until after my twists hang to my shoulders. 

So next week going to cowash, put in my leave-in and then twist with KCCC on wet hair. And I will see how I like that.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 10, 2011)

new twists!

  cleansed, dc'ed and all that. 

  and did twists right after rinsing my dc.  used castor oil for the twists and when i was done, i smoothed some apricot oil on them.  despite the shrunken-ness, these look much neater than my other sets!  i think i will do them on wet/damp hair from now on instead of waiting for my hair to dry to twist.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> new twists!
> 
> cleansed, dc'ed and all that.
> 
> and did twists right after rinsing my dc. used castor oil for the twists and when i was done, i smoothed some apricot oil on them. despite the shrunken-ness, these look much neater than my other sets!* i think i will do them on wet/damp hair from now on instead of waiting for my hair to dry to twist*.


 
I said the same thing. I do think they look neater.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah...and for me, i rinse/condition my twists about 3 times a week, so they end up shrunken anyway. haha...might as well save myself the time & trouble.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 10, 2011)

Took my twists out on Fri/Sat and did a henna treatment.

I still have not redone my twists.....
I had off today for Columbus Day and used the day to take care of errands that have been stacking up.

I just got my Jamaican black castor oil in the mail. 
May start retwisting in a few minutes.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh yea.. and no more mini twists for a looong while.

Took me entirely too long to take them out.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 11, 2011)

Mixed my henna last night and will re-twist beginning tonight. For this mud mix I used only henna & AVJ. The colour released before I even went to bed last night! So as soon as I have the house to myself...it's ON!!


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 11, 2011)

Update:

I took my mini twists out last night. I'm going to rock a twist out for 2 days, and deep condition, wash, then retwist on Thursday night.

My daily workouts might force me to wash sooner than I'd like...we'll see . 

I'll post some pictures of my twists later in the week.


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 11, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> Oh yea.. and no more mini twists for a looong while.
> 
> Took me entirely too long to take them out.



yaya24 Have you tried using conditioner to take out  your mini twists?  I haven't tried to do mini twists on my own but when I get them done at the salon, I always have to use conditioner to take them out.  It's too time consuming to take them out individually so I drench them in a cheap but very moisturizing conditioner then rack them out with my fingers.  I have no breakage when I do this, only shed hair.  My fav con to use for this is Trader Joe's Nourish Spa.


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 11, 2011)

My twists lasted for 2 weeks!!  I could have gone longer but I want to DC this week.  I think 2 weeks is great for my first attempt at twisting on my own. I've been wearing a twist out since Sunday but I'm going to wash and DC tonight.  I'll do chunky twists for the rest of the week but then I have to re-wash and blowdry Friday night for an event I have on Saturday.  I'm going to wear my hear curly on Saturday with a stylish hat on top, then back to twists Saturday night after the event.

I love this challenge!


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 11, 2011)

Instead of perm rods, I ended up putting my hair in six bantu knots early this morning. I just took them down and umm...err... I'll try it again tonight before bedtime.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> Instead of perm rods, I ended up putting my hair in six bantu knots early this morning. I just took them down and umm...err... I'll try it again tonight before bedtime.
> 
> View attachment 126335
> 
> ...


 
Ok cocosweet, I see you posting all up in this challenge which is cool but did you ever join?   I went looking for your start up post and was like hmm... I don't see one.

You are welcome to join, hang out or whatever. Was just checking. But if you want to join just answer the questions in the first post and I will add your name to the challengers list.


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok @cocosweet, I see you posting all up in this challenge which is cool but did you ever join?   I went looking for your start up post and was like hmm... I don't see one.
> 
> You are welcome to join, hang out or whatever. Was just checking. But if you want to join just answer the questions in the first post and I will add your name to the challengers list.


I just took for granted that I had especially since my hair is usually in twists. Kind of a non challenging challenge.

In case that post doesn't exist:



Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style) ponytail

Your twist care regimen retwist every second week, DC 1x monthly, apply growth aid and condish every other day. Wash on average every 7-10 days. Mainstays are Suave Trop. Coconut conditioner, Aubrey's GPB, homemade sulfur mix, Infusium 23.

What you hope to achieve by December scrape WL.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> I just took for granted that I had especially since my hair is usually in twists. Kind of a non challenging challenge.
> 
> In case that post doesn't exist:
> 
> ...


 
Thank You for updating. It just gives us a little peak into your hair regi. 

I hear you about the non challenging challenge. It's like the DC challenge. I do it every week so it just seems automatic.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 11, 2011)

Reminiscing  I have never used conditioner to take them out.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 11, 2011)

yaya24  You're welcome!  Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## cch24 (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope this works because I'm posting from my phone but I put my twists in a bun this morning. I'll likely leave them up until Thursday or Friday and then play with wearing them down.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 11, 2011)

Gosh I wish my twists were that thick!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

cch24 said:


> I hope this works because I'm posting from my phone but I put my twists in a bun this morning. I'll likely leave them up until Thursday or Friday and then play with wearing them down.


 
Beautiful bun and beautiful twists.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Gosh I wish my twists were that thick!


 
You and me both. My twists are similar to yours.


----------



## cch24 (Oct 11, 2011)

erplexed I knew my post wasn't going to work correctly! 

And thanks for thinking my twists are thick! I was thinking they were a little puny... Is it normal for twists to shrink to the same length a wash and go shrinks? I was hoping for a little elongation. Maybe my twists are too big? I don't know if I have the patience to do any more than 48 though. I'll see if they stretch out a little when I take my bun down. If not, it's fine with me. I'm learning to let my hair do what it wants.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

cch24 said:


> erplexed I knew my post wasn't going to work correctly!
> 
> And thanks for thinking my twists are thick! I was thinking they were a little puny... Is it normal for twists to shrink to the same length a wash and go shrinks? I was hoping for a little elongation. Maybe my twists are too big? I don't know if I have the patience to do any more than 48 though. I'll see if they stretch out a little when I take my bun down. If not, it's fine with me. I'm learning to let my hair do what it wants.


 
My twists shrink up to the same length whether I do them on wet or stretched hair. The bun will elongate them. At night I flat twist them or cornrow them to keep them stretched.

Someone on this thread, sorry I forget the username, crosswraps their twists to keep them stretched.

Short answer, yes its normal and you will have to keep them stretched. Making them smaller doesn't necessarily keep them from shrinking.


----------



## cch24 (Oct 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> My twists shrink up to the same length whether I do them on wet or stretched hair. The bun will elongate them. At night I flat twist them or cornrow them to keep them stretched.
> 
> Someone on this thread, sorry I forget the username, crosswraps their twists to keep them stretched.
> 
> Short answer, yes its normal and you will have to keep them stretched. Making them smaller doesn't necessarily keep them from shrinking.



Thanks for the quick reply! Since I wear buns almost every day I guess it shouldn't matter how much my twists shrink, but I was hoping for a different look. I guess I'll have one when my hair gets longer.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 11, 2011)

I always wanted to rock my twists like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bpuSgO9F70

But it always ends up looking a mess. My curls end up being too curly and shrunken. It doesn't have that hang till later in the day. I might try it again next week.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 11, 2011)

Her hair is gorgeous. Thanks for the link pookaloo83


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 11, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I always wanted to rock my twists like this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bpuSgO9F70
> 
> But it always ends up looking a mess. My curls end up being too curly and shrunken. It doesn't have that hang till later in the day. I might try it again next week.



The key to getting a nice rod set it to not roll the entire twist. I usually roll the rod about half way up my twist making sure that there is space between the hair as I roll it. This gives a really nice curl that isn't too curly and shrunken. If its still too curly, turn on the hot water in your bathroom and close the door until it starts to steam and your curls will drop some. Hope that helps!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 11, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> The key to getting a nice rod set it to not roll the entire twist. I usually roll the rod about half way up my twist making sure that there is space between the hair as I roll it. This gives a really nice curl that isn't too curly and shrunken. If its still too curly, turn on the hot water in your bathroom and close the door until it starts to steam and your curls will drop some. Hope that helps!




Thank you ladykpnyc I roll uall the way up to my scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I always wanted to rock my twists like this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bpuSgO9F70
> 
> But it always ends up looking a mess. My curls end up being too curly and shrunken. It doesn't have that hang till later in the day. I might try it again next week.


 
That is really cute. I'm going to need more length for that.  Nice to have stuff to look forward to though.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 11, 2011)

Used naptural85 yogurt conditioner, followed by giovanni smooth as silk, followed by kimmay tube leave in (giovanni direct substituted), and mini twisted with my home made whipped butter blend (avocado butter,CO,AVJ, flax seed gel, essential oils). 
Tried to post pics numerous times but app keeps force closing. Will post pics when I can.
I know I said no more mini twists, but medium sized twists won't last for more than a few days and I don't have the patience, time, or energy to re-twist my hair every week.

Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 11, 2011)

^^ Yes, I'm noticing the bigger twists looking homely faster than the mini twists.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> Used naptural85 yogurt conditioner, followed by giovanni smooth as silk, followed by kimmay tube leave in (giovanni direct substituted), and mini twisted with my home made whipped butter blend (avocado butter,CO,AVJ, essential oils).
> Tried to post pics numerous times but app keeps force closing. Will post pics when I can.
> I know I said no more mini twists, but medium sized twists won't last for more than a few days and I don't have the patience, time, or energy to re-twist my hair every week.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


 
How did the yogurt conditioner work out for you? Did you notice more curl definition?


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 11, 2011)

faithVA
Yogurt conditioner made detangling a breeze. I didn't even use a comb. Didn't really pay attention to curl definition because I was planning on twisting but definitely moisturized and decreased frizz. 
My hair also has a very loose almost wavy curl pattern when wet but shrinks up into tight spirals when dry. So it's hard for me to tell curl definition unless I wear it out.
It did seem more stretched, but I did let my hair partially air dry in braids before twisting so it's hard to tell.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 11, 2011)

pookaloo83
Homely definitely described how they looked! Lol!


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 12, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> Instead of perm rods, I ended up putting my hair in six bantu knots early this morning. I just took them down and umm...err... I'll try it again tonight before bedtime.
> 
> View attachment 126335
> 
> ...


 
Do this to your hair instead...I tried this on my twists and it looked sooo good! Just make sure that you flat twist it the way she does, so that you have the premade sections. 

To achieve this look, I lightly sprayed each section with water and aloe vera juice, then flat twisted (Don't completely saturate the twist, just wet it enough to feel it soften a bit). I did 4 sections total. If you do it on dry hair, it will look a bit stiff. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE-xKlc12tEhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE-xKlc12tE


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 12, 2011)

Done! With this weeks twists. It was a pleasant surprise to have my dry stretched twits once again brushing my shoulders  

My hair is soft moisturized and strong feeling after yesterdays henna and deep conditioning session. I  twisted up with my homemade cocoshealoe and shrunk my twists in the shower and now they're just hanging out as I go about the rest of my day!


----------



## FroFab (Oct 12, 2011)

cch24 said:


> faithVA is it okay if i join??
> 
> I've been putting my hair in 12 twists and bunning for 3-4 days before washing and re-twisting since June. Today I decided to do 48 twists instead of 12 because I was inspired by this thread. *It took me less than 2 hours to rince my DC, detangle, break my hair down into 8 twists, and then turn each twist into 6 twists. I definitely could use some work on my technique, but hopefully they'll get better with time.*
> 
> ...



This is awesome.  It takes me like 2 hours to JUST (without accounting for wash/dc/etc/) do 20 twists and I'm at BSL.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 12, 2011)

Confession: I never wear my twists straight. Maybe a straight bang, but I always flat twist them and wear them wavy/curly.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm contemplating joining....but i'm scurrrreedd. I was planning on braiding up my tresses for nov and dec. Then depending on the length wear it out some more. But i'm loving these twists. Not sure if I'm ready to handle all this tho. Braids are so easy, and low maintenance. Hmmmmm


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 12, 2011)

I washed in those medium sized twists I had and retwisted them smaller. I just like the smaller twists better. So I put the twists in flexirods to get them curly. Once again that was a fail. So now I have them in a bun.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 12, 2011)

so, my goal for this week is to keep my twists with the ends hidden until sunday.  that means no touching the ends...not even to rinse or condition.  so while i will be spray moisturizing, i wont be doing anything else to it until the weekend. i feel like ive played with it too much lately, so i'm trying to reduce my manipulation.  we'll see how it works.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 12, 2011)

I wish I could bun my twists!! Maybe by January. That will be two years natural.


----------



## cch24 (Oct 12, 2011)

FroFab said:


> This is awesome.  It takes me like 2 hours to JUST (without accounting for wash/dc/etc/) do 20 twists and I'm at BSL.



Oh my goodness thanks for quoting me! I spelled rinse "rince". erplexed

On topic- I am glad it didn't take me too long to twist. It probably helped that my hair was very lubricated wit CJ Smoothing Lotion, CJ Smoothing Conditioner, and Carefree Curl Lite Gel Activator. My hair still feels really moist, so I probably won't re-moisturize.


----------



## cch24 (Oct 12, 2011)

pookaloo83 your bun is fabulous!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 12, 2011)

-PYT said:


> I wish I could bun my twists!! Maybe by January. That will be two years natural.




I think We're about the same length right! I wouldn't say mine is a bun. But it's the tucked under type bun. You can do it! @-PYT

My twsists are the same length it is in my siggy.


----------



## gigi2011 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just checking in, I'm still wearing the last set of twist I put in, it's been about 9 days. And I can't wait to take them out Friday, their quite fuzzy.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 12, 2011)

Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 12, 2011)

Twists pinned up. Poor pic, but oh well.


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 13, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> Do this to your hair instead...I tried this on my twists and it looked sooo good! Just make sure that you flat twist it the way she does, so that you have the premade sections.
> 
> To achieve this look, I lightly sprayed each section with water and aloe vera juice, then flat twisted (Don't completely saturate the twist, just wet it enough to feel it soften a bit). I did 4 sections total. If you do it on dry hair, it will look a bit stiff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE-xKlc12tE


I'll probably try it in a day or two. Two nights ago, I reset my hair ditching the bantu knots for perm rods.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 13, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> Do this to your hair instead...I tried this on my twists and it looked sooo good! Just make sure that you flat twist it the way she does, so that you have the premade sections.
> 
> To achieve this look, I lightly sprayed each section with water and  aloe vera juice, then flat twisted (Don't completely saturate the twist, just wet it enough to feel it soften a bit). I did 4 sections total. If you do it on dry hair, it will look a bit stiff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE-xKlc12tEhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE-xKlc12tE



ladykpnyc
I know you were being helpful, but you are killing me with this video! Now I hate my twists even more and wanna rock my hair like hers :-( 

Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## -PYT (Oct 13, 2011)

cocosweet beautiful curls!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 13, 2011)

Got tired of the bun so I'm wearing them down tonight. I say tonight cause I'm working night shift this week.


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 13, 2011)

pookaloo83,

Why is pumpkin man mooning us?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> @ladykpnyc
> I know you were being helpful, but you are killing me with this video! Now I hate my twists even more and wanna rock my hair like hers :-(
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


 
But just think how much more beautiful it will look on you in the spring


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> @pookaloo83,
> 
> Why is pumpkin man mooning us?


 
She can find some gifs.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 13, 2011)

faithVA
Thanks! I needed that.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2011)

I was going to wear a twist out this morning but my twists were actually hanging down like they are supposed to.  So I decided to wear them down. But I will probably take them out before I go out tonight and wear it out tonight and tomorrow.

I think I am going to do mini twists Sunday and wear them for 2 weeks.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, everyone's twists and hair are just moving right along.

I have been sick and my hair has been in a puff this whole week.  I haven't even done a deep condition.  My hair feels like straw.  I miss my twists so much and can't wait for this weekend to get back to work on my hair.  

faithVA are we going to be doing a length check at the end of the year or are we just going to see the difference in the beginning twists and the end of year twists?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2011)

Kenny-Ann said:


> Wow, everyone's twists and hair are just moving right along.
> 
> I have been sick and my hair has been in a puff this whole week. I haven't even done a deep condition. My hair feels like straw. I miss my twists so much and can't wait for this weekend to get back to work on my hair.
> 
> @faithVA are we going to be doing a length check at the end of the year or are we just going to see the difference in the beginning twists and the end of year twists?


 
Well hopefully everyone took a beginning picture when they started even if they did not post it. Then we are supposed to take a picture somewhere in between so I will remind people on Nov 1. Then we take an ending picture. And these are just pictures of our twists, not untwisted hair.

So at the end what would be nice is to show all 3 pictures. It was such a short challenge that the pictures may not look that different. But you can stretch your twists in your pics if you want to show your comparison of twists in the beginning and twist at the end.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 14, 2011)

Still twisted up!


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Ladies, I have a trim question for you...

I BC'd at the end of May and have not trimmed my ends or cut them in anyway since then.  My small twists stay in but if I do chunky twist or anything larger than medium, my twists unravel.  I'm starting to think a few leftover permed ends may be the culprit or I could just be in need of a trim.  I don't see any split ends but I've never been an expert at identifying them anyway.  So my question is, do you think trimming my hair will only add to the unraveling problem?  The hairdresser who does my minitwists said she wouldn't trim my hair for me because even ends make it harder for the twists to stay in.  Do you agree?  What's your experience with trims?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2011)

Reminiscing said:


> Hey Ladies, I have a trim question for you...
> 
> I BC'd at the end of May and have not trimmed my ends or cut them in anyway since then. My small twists stay in but if I do chunky twist or anything larger than medium, my twists unravel. I'm starting to think a few leftover permed ends may be the culprit or I could just be in need of a trim. I don't see any split ends but I've never been an expert at identifying them anyway. So my question is, do you think trimming my hair will only add to the unraveling problem? The hairdresser who does my minitwists said she wouldn't trim my hair for me because even ends make it harder for the twists to stay in. Do you agree? What's your experience with trims?


 
Even ends only make it harder if your hair is relaxed or you have type 3 hair. If you have type 4 it should be ok. And are you blow drying your hair first, twisting on stretched hair or twisting on wet hair when you do the chunky twists?

How long is your hair? Your chunky hair may unravel just because they are short and you don't have enough twists to hold it. 

You may want to set yourself up on a dusting schedule though just to do so on a regular basis 1/4 to 1/2 inch based on what you think works for you.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 14, 2011)

Reminiscing said:


> Hey Ladies, I have a trim question for you...
> 
> I BC'd at the end of May and have not trimmed my ends or cut them in anyway since then.  My small twists stay in but if I do chunky twist or anything larger than medium, my twists unravel.  I'm starting to think a few leftover permed ends may be the culprit or I could just be in need of a trim.  I don't see any split ends but I've never been an expert at identifying them anyway.  So my question is, do you think trimming my hair will only add to the unraveling problem?  The hairdresser who does my minitwists said she wouldn't trim my hair for me because even ends make it harder for the twists to stay in.  Do you agree?  What's your experience with trims?



The length of your hair and/or your texture could be the culprit. How long is your hair and what is your hair type?


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks faithVA and ladykpnyc!  You both make good points.  My hair is less than an inch away from APL in the back, the sides are collarbone and the front is chin.  My front grows the slowest plus I had it cut in a layered style before I started growing my hair out.  

The few times I've tried chunky twists, my hair was wet.  I was trying to twist overnight for a twistout.  

The back of my hair is 4a (possibly 3c in some spots).  The front is either 4a or 4b but I'm not exactly sure because my front frizzes very quickly and it's hard to tell the curl pattern sometimes.  I think when my front grows out more and there's more weight to it, the curls will form better and probably be 4a.  My texture is soft, hence the frizzing.  My strands are thick with medium density.

Do you self dust?  If so, any tips for me?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2011)

Reminiscing said:


> Thanks @faithVA and @ladykpnyc! You both make good points. My hair is less than an inch away from APL in the back, the sides are collarbone and the front is chin. My front grows the slowest plus I had it cut in a layered style before I started growing my hair out.
> 
> The few times I've tried chunky twists, my hair was wet. I was trying to twist overnight for a twistout.
> 
> ...


 
Well your hair is long enough so the length shouldn't be the issue.  You might want to make your twist a little less chunky. And maybe try them on damp hair vs. wet. And perhaps put a bobby pin or some other clamp on them for about 30 minutes to hold them together for a bit.

What type of products are you using when you twist?

My hair is about CBL but not long enough for chunky twists. My hair would need to be much longer to accomodate the amount of hair at the root. Not sure if you have ever noticed this but the smaller the twists the more actual loops/twirls/rotations? you get. If that makes any sense. With my chunky twists I only have about 4 looks so they don't stay well.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 14, 2011)

Gonna wash and re-twist today. Looking kinda fuzzy. Was gonna wear a twistout but Lately I really can't be bothered to have loose hair. I want to oil rinse with evoo and twist with castor oil just to try something new.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sad to report, I'm out of the challenge.

Decided to get some Senegalese Twists for a break for styling. This is my first time getting them and I plan on keeping them in until Christmas.

Best of luck to everyone in this challenge!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2011)

Took out my twist yesterday and wore a twist out today and today. Going to mist with water and twist and wash it tomorrow. I think I will do mini twists tomorrow but we will see. It is definitely going up though.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 16, 2011)

Untwisted for the past 2 days. I have soooo much to do today & my hair is last on the list  At the very least i'll detangle and oil it up overnight in prep for my mud wash tomorrow.


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 16, 2011)

I was going to retwist today, but I still have some curls left from when I set my hair last Tuesday. In a day or two, I'll do the whole shebang; wash, dc, twist.

Tonight can be dd's hair night instead.


----------



## FroFab (Oct 16, 2011)

Wore my med-chunky twists until Friday then wore a pinned up twistout yesterday.  Washed and dc-ed last night and chunky twisted for an airdry and twistout today.  Now I have it all pineappled on top and am debating to re-twist smaller tonight or get the most out of this twistout and re-wash and twist tomorrow.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like Sunday is twisting day! 

I'm in the process of making my medium sized twists smaller. I like the way the semi-mini twists look better, especially at this length. 

My hair has definitely grown though, I'm swangin' my longer twists!


----------



## cch24 (Oct 16, 2011)

Still have my twists in. I'll either be retwisting tomorrow or Tuesday, depending on how I feel.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 16, 2011)

Didn't end up washing. Will wash and re-twist today. I need moisture! My hair is feeling dry. I don't really moisturize and seal as much as I could....


----------



## PaigeJessica (Oct 16, 2011)

Taking my twists down today. They've been in for 2 1/2 weeks and they look alright. I just really need to wash my hair, my scalp is *begging* me to wash it right now and I could use a thorough detangling session. I think I'll braid my hair up tonight and wear a braidout for a few days before twisting it all up again.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2011)

Finally finished my twists. Why I wait so late to start I don't know  

Enjoying my regi. Rinsed, oil+DC, steam, baggy 2 hours, rinse, leave-in, shea butter ends, air dry for 30 minutes. Twisted with KCCC.

I did my twists on damp hair with KCCC. I definitely like using the KCCC so will use it for the rest of the year. I made the twists small so I hope it will last for 2 weeks. If it does I may alternate wearing twists 2 weeks, 1 week, etc.

Unfortunately my camera died on me so no pics. Maybe I will pick up one this week.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are my two week old twists.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 17, 2011)

Moisturized my twists this morning before work. I put them in a bun with  aside swoop for a bang.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 17, 2011)

in some chunky janky twists, its a public holiday in jamaica so Im just lounging around doing nothing.


----------



## Avaya (Oct 17, 2011)

cch24 said:


> I plan to mostly bun my twists, but I did buy a* cute silk lined beanie from etsy *and I want to wear my twists down when I wear the hat.




cch24 Do you remember the name of the seller on etsy?  I need to add some more beanies to my collection.  I think I'm going to "beanie it" again this winter.  TYIA!


----------



## cch24 (Oct 17, 2011)

Avaya her name is Threadmill on etsy and she sells the hats and then you can add the silk lining option. I worked with her on a custom hat and she was very nice and prompt. I'm super happy with the quality of the hat and plan to get more.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 17, 2011)

Did some flat twists after debating how to do my hair today. I am so not in the mood for individual twists right now. Here's a pic


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 17, 2011)

my hair's still in that same style with the ends tucked away.  it's been a full week since ive been in this style and a full week since the last time ive touched or even seen my ends. 

ive been baggying nightly for the past few nights and moisture's been pretty good...will continue to do this.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 17, 2011)

SimJam said:


> in some chunky janky twists, its a public holiday in jamaica so Im just lounging around doing nothing.


 
OK so all I did was retwist the janky twists, split some of them, so they're presentable now for work tomorrow.


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 17, 2011)

I washed, did a deep condish, and retwisted. I condensed 50 twists down to 32. They're in a bun for now.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 17, 2011)

Twisted my hair earlier tonight in chunky twists. Makes me look juvenile, but I don't really care since they're gonna be hidden under my beanies anyway.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 18, 2011)

Whew! Just finished this weeks twists. In this momnet they are brushing my shoulders but i'm gonna grab a quick workout and then steam and mist till they shrink back to my ears LOL! I'll wear them down for the rest of the day but TRUST they will be pinned and tucked there after


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2011)

Ladies thank you for keep this post moving and for sharing your twists and twisted styles.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 18, 2011)

My hair today...


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> My hair today...


 
Whats up with you and the dots pookaloo83? ....


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just love them....


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I just love them....


 
  Girl you are funny.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 18, 2011)

Realized my twists were just small not mini-twists. Made them into mini-twists and love them!  Tried to post pics but I have no clue how to work my iPhone yet.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2011)

I love lurking in this thread. My twists aren't quite long enough or neat enough to ever wear out in public so I like the motivation that I get from seeing all the lovely twist jobs done in here.


----------



## cch24 (Oct 18, 2011)

Took my twists down last night. Woke up, shampoo'd, deep conditioned, and re-twisted while watching youtube videos. 

Here are some pictures of what my twists looked like untwisted. I like it, very defined. If I was to wear it out I wouldn't separate and fluff. I don't look good with too much volume.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm liking these flat twists. Think I'll wear a twist out for the weekend, moisturize and twist them right back up. But man it was a fight doing them! This hair is thick and fought me every step of the way


----------



## SimJam (Oct 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Whats up with you and the dots @pookaloo83? ....


 
LOL its the suspense ... du du du dooooooom



cch24 said:


> Took my twists down last night. Woke up, shampoo'd, deep conditioned, and re-twisted while watching youtube videos.
> 
> Here are some pictures of what my twists looked like untwisted. I like it, very defined. If I was to wear it out I wouldn't separate and fluff. I don't look good with too much volume.


 
sooooooooooooooooo pretty  
This is actually pretty close to my goal length with a twistout !!!



PYT those flat twists are so thick plump and pretty


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 18, 2011)

cch24 your hair is fiyah.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't remember if this picture was posted already, but here is twistspiration for us all:






Look at how thick her hair is!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 18, 2011)

^^^  :lovedrool:


----------



## -PYT (Oct 18, 2011)

^^^ who is she? She's beautiful!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 19, 2011)

Ladies, I have found my go-to twist style and it's oh so simple! It's very similar to a French braid style except it's twisted. I plan to wear my hair like this and spice it up each time (i.e. twisted and parted bang and two impromptu french braids (twists) going straight back). Ahh I have so many ideas! Weird, huh? But I love it!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2011)

MaraWithLove said:


> Ladies, I have found my go-to twist style and it's oh so simple! It's very similar to a French braid style except it's twisted. I plan to wear my hair like this and spice it up each time (i.e. twisted and parted bang and two impromptu french braids (twists) going straight back). Ahh I have so many ideas! Weird, huh? But I love it!


 
Sounds fantastic. I use to wear my hair like that when I was younger. I still do on days where I need to put it up quick to run out the door but I plan on doing it later. White people love that style for some reason. I get so many compliments. They look at my hair with utter amazement. 

Sounds great to me. Can't wait to hear some of these other ideas.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2011)

My twists are hanging very well. I will definitely make it through the week with them looking decently. I have been careful not to pull on them which makes them loose. I think doing them on damp hair with KCCC is really the right choice. 

I will have to redo some over the weekend. And I will pull them back more next week to start stretching them out some for my twist out next weekend.

Definitely will try to do this again.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Sounds fantastic. I use to wear my hair like that when I was younger. I still do on days where I need to put it up quick to run out the door but I plan on doing it later. White people love that style for some reason. I get so many compliments. They look at my hair with utter amazement.
> 
> Sounds great to me. Can't wait to hear some of these other ideas.



Well, I'm sure you wore the style well!  Lol oh do they? Haha that's interesting!  I like the simplicity and cuteness of it, plus I'm a big-time hair accessory wearer so I can easily spice it up. I will for sure share any ideas I come up with and post pictures as well!


----------



## OndoGirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Been wearing flat twists all week.


----------



## OndoGirl (Oct 19, 2011)

................................


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Ladies... Can I still join? This is my first week wearing my natural hair out...so I am still not sure of how to properly do the styles i keep seing...but oh well... May i join? May I join? May I join?


----------



## gigi2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

Washed and retwisted Sunday using Donna Marie DCC, twist weren't crunchy at all nice soft hold


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 19, 2011)

tonight is a rinse & condition night.  still keeping my twists w/ ends hidden away while i rinse.  this weekend i will finally take my hair down for a cleanse and dc...lets see what 2 weeks straight of hidden ends does for me.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 19, 2011)

My hair is itching so bad and my scalp is dirty. I need to wash but I just haven't had time. Trying to hold out till Sunday.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2011)

Poutchi said:


> Hey Ladies... Can I still join? This is my first week wearing my natural hair out...so I am still not sure of how to properly do the styles i keep seing...but oh well... May i join? May I join? May I join?


 
Welcome Poutchi. Hopefully you will learn a lot here.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 20, 2011)

Took my twists out this morning..


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 20, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Welcome @Poutchi. Hopefully you will learn a lot here.


 Thanks FaithVA... I am in a hunt for the perfect twisting aid and I think yesterday night I might have found it... Flaxseed Gel... I loved the way it made my twists look when i did them for the night.


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 20, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Took my twists out this morning..


 Wow this looks beautiful and my hair is about that length. Would you mind saharing how many twists you did? and also did you separate them when you took them down? Thanks


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 20, 2011)

Poutchi said:


> Wow this looks beautiful and my hair is about that length. Would you mind saharing how many twists you did? and also did you separate them when you took them down? Thanks



Thanks!
Poutchi I think there were like 60 lil twists in my head. Roughly. And no I didn't separate them besides unraveling the twists themselves. At night I just take big sections and 2 strand twist them, put my bonnet on and go to bed. It will stay looking like this till wash day. But as the days go by it gets bigger.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 20, 2011)

gigi2011 your hair is beautiful! Did you twist on dry or damp hair?


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 20, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Thanks!
> @Poutchi I think there were like 60 lil twists in my head. Roughly. And no I didn't separate them besides unraveling the twists themselves. At night I just take big sections and 2 strand twist them, put my bonnet on and go to bed. It will stay looking like this till wash day. But as the days go by it gets bigger.


 Thanks bunches . When you did the original set of twist, was it on wet hair? what did you use to twist with? I am just drolling over how defined your twist out is


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I started twisting my hair on Sunday with the plan to finish them either Monday or Tuesday but that didn't happen.  So, I've been wearing my hair in a bun with the front twisted and the back not twisted.  It doesn't look too bad but it's definitely not an ideal hairstyle.  The only plus is that my ends have been tucked away all week.  Tonight I'm going to untwist, co-wash and re-twist my whole head.  I'll be up late but I'm have plans this whole weekend so I have to finish them tonight.

faithVA I decided I will go to my stylist for a trim in 2 weeks after I take out this next set of twists.  After that I'll put myself on a dusting schedule.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm still here ! sorry for not updating lately, i've been travelling, (not so far lol, Paris to London is not such a long way, but I was more shopping than LHCFing LOL)


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 20, 2011)

Poutchi said:


> Thanks bunches . When you did the original set of twist, was it on wet hair? what did you use to twist with? I am just drolling over how defined your twist out is




Poutchi I did these twists on damp hair. I let it airdry a bit becasue when they're wet they shrink and are short.

I twist with Qhemets Twist butter that they just came out with. I love that stuff.  I keep my twists in for 5-6 days sometimes a week, then rock it like this for a couple days before I retwist.


----------



## gigi2011 (Oct 20, 2011)

-PYT said:


> @gigi2011 your hair is beautiful! Did you twist on dry or damp hair?


 
@-PYT, Thank you! I twist on damp hair, would love to try it dry but feel it would look to thin  My hair is dense but fine.


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 21, 2011)

Stayed up till 4am finishing my twists this morning only to wake up this morning and decide I don't like them.  I think I did them too small which explains why it took me twice the time to finish them this time.  I planned to wear them for 2 weeks but we'll see...


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2011)

Reminiscing said:


> Stayed up till 4am finishing my twists this morning only to wake up this morning and decide I don't like them. I think I did them too small which explains why it took me twice the time to finish them this time. I planned to wear them for 2 weeks but we'll see...


 
Maybe they will grow on you or you can just change the front somehow to give a different look.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2011)

My twists are hanging in there so I will wear them another week. My roots are soft and loose but they should hold for another week. Have been keeping them moisturized and sealed and they feel pretty good.

I'm glad not to have to do my hair this weekend and I have a feeling I won't want to do it next weekend either


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 21, 2011)

Second day of my twistout. I had it in a puff then took it down Wasn't feeling it.


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm lurking lol lovely pix ladies MORE!


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 21, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Second day of my twistout. I had it in a puff then took it down Wasn't feeling it.



Your twistouts are cute Pooka!!!


----------



## -PYT (Oct 21, 2011)

Re-did my flat twists last night. Spritzed with water to dampen and then m&s sealing with castor oil. I feel like I look homely but my ends are put away and protected so i'm digging it. This should make for a beautiful twistout too.


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 22, 2011)

I’d like to join this challenge.  
I’ve been twisting my hair since August and plan to continue through at least December, possibly longer.  I have not worn my hair out since the summer.  I’m doing 2 strand twists which I re-do at a minimum of once a week -- sometimes sooner if they start looking crazy.  I usually pin and/or tuck them up for work and wear headbands and / or hair accessories for decoration.  I don’t have an official hair care regimen yet (newbie!) so I’m using products I have on hand, and I’m washing once a week (in braids) followed by deep conditioning and I try to moisturize & seal my ends at least every other day.  I finger detangle and try to keep my hands out of my hair the rest of the time.  I have a patch in the front where my hair is very thin and I’m trying a variety of things just in that area (homemade sulfur mix, JBCO, AVG, homemade oil mix etc.) to thicken it up.

~~ Checking the posts of others in the challenge for inspiration and just hoping for healthier hair at the end.  
                       Attached are photos of some of my ‘twist-dos’


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2011)

Tibbar said:


> I’d like to join this challenge.
> I’ve been twisting my hair since August and plan to continue through at least December, possibly longer. I have not worn my hair out since the summer. I’m doing 2 strand twists which I re-do at a minimum of once a week -- sometimes sooner if they start looking crazy. I usually pin and/or tuck them up for work and wear headbands and / or hair accessories for decoration. I don’t have an official hair care regimen yet (newbie!) so I’m using products I have on hand, and I’m washing once a week (in braids) followed by deep conditioning and I try to moisturize & seal my ends at least every other day. I finger detangle and try to keep my hands out of my hair the rest of the time. I have a patch in the front where my hair is very thin and I’m trying a variety of things just in that area (homemade sulfur mix, JBCO, AVG, homemade oil mix etc.) to thicken it up.
> 
> ~~ Checking the posts of others in the challenge for inspiration and just hoping for healthier hair at the end.
> Attached are photos of some of my ‘twist-dos’


 
Welcome Tibbar. We are glad to have you.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 22, 2011)

Now when I wear my out for those 2 days, I see the length that I'm retaining. It's definitely getting longer since I've started this challenge. Anyone else noticing a length change?


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 23, 2011)

gotta update on my whole ends hiding deal. 

so i had my ends hidden for 11 days straight.  in those 11 days, i rinsed & conditioned twice, i think? and dc'ed once.  i baggied pretty much every night minus 1 or 2.  throughout all those processes, my ends remained hidden and untouched by my hands.  i finally took them down on friday night to do a more thorough cleanse & dc...and when i took them down, my ends were well moisturized and lubricated.  i'm still in the trial phase...trying it for another round to see if results are as desirable next time around.  so far...so good.  like i said, trying to drastically reduce manipulation to my ends.  when i was doing my hair on friday, i didnt seem to "pull out" as much hair as i usually do on wash days...but i dunno if it was the ends hiding thing or not.

i will put new twists in my hair on october 31.  probably try for a smaller size this time.  so that will be the next time my ends come out of their hiding places.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 23, 2011)

Week three of these twists and they are ready to come down. I'm going to try washing with the twists in order to keep these partings. I'll redo the individual twists when my hair is dry.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2011)

I am going to wear my twists for another week but they are pretty fuzzy. My twists just don't last long. This week I will probably wear them down for the first two days, up for the last 3 days and then a twist out for 2 days.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm deep conditioning at the moment! About to rinse out the conditioner and let it airdry a bit before I retwist.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 23, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## FroFab (Oct 24, 2011)

Quick check-in.  I had the chunky twists last week which I wore for a couple of days then did a twist-out for 2 days.  I washed then pulled into a pony which I then twisted from the elastic on down in about 10 twists and bunned those.  Just tied down and smoothed over for the week.  I took down the twisted bun and cowashed yesterday and am debating which twist style to do.  I really want to try that single head twist that longhairdontcare does on her youtube but I don't want to go through the hassle of blowdrying which is what I'd have to do.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 24, 2011)

Dc with yogurt acv and rhassoul yesterday. Airdried in a pony with 1 single twist as a bang so I could be truthful in this challenge! Dealing with a sick cranky baby today so who knows when ill have a chance to twist it all up...

Yes my hair is growing from my new regi and this challenge. I think I've spent a total of $30 to $40 on hair care since we started this challenge...its not only good for my hair but great for my wallet!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm in the second week of these twists and they are starting to bug me . I'm having that desire to take them out but not giving into it. My scalp does need a good rinsing though so if I get home early enough I will rinse and then oil them up again. We will see.


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 24, 2011)

I have my first set of twist on...But I just learn today that when done on wet hair, they sruncken too much...oh well...lesson learned ... I twist with flax seed gel and it is awesome


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2011)

Poutchi said:


> I have my first set of twist on...But I just learn today that when done on wet hair, they sruncken too much...oh well...lesson learned ... I twist with flax seed gel and it is awesome


 
Poutchi, You can still stretch your twist by either banding them, taking sections and corn rowing them or taking sections and making flat twists. Pulling them back into buns or ponytails also stretches them.

You will find what works for you over time.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 24, 2011)

I keep lurking in this thread. I'm just gonna go ahead and sub to see what great tips I can get from you ladies. KUTGW!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 24, 2011)

Retwisted my hair last night, It looks pretty decent. I'll post pics later. But for some reason, I lost alot of hair when I was twisting. I believe because my hair was a really tangled mess from not taking down the shed hairs after I took my twists down. The shed hair got tangled into my own hair and I lost a little. It wasn't that much, but I was still a lil disappointed.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 24, 2011)

Tiny twists complete. I hope they last for 'bout 10 days; that's about how long my scalp can go without a proper wash.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been following this thread for awhile, so I'll also join.



Your go to twist style (alternatively braid style)

*I normally wear my hair twisted loose or in a twisted bun*

Your twist care regimen
*My routine is wash, deep condition w/ Giovanni Deep Moisture Conditioner (I also use this as a leave in…Don't rinse out).  Place hair into about 15 chunky twist and let hair air dry.  I undo 1 dry twist at a time, apply heat protectant and blow dry.  Once blow dried, apply Elasta Mango Butter and World of Curls jheri curl gel and twist.  Cover w/bonnet at night and shower cap when taking a shower.  Twist last for 17 days w/out needing to reapply product.  No dryness or tangles. *

What you hope to achieve by December.

*I'm currently grazing BSL (stretched).  Would like to be BSL by Dec.*

Anything else you would like to share.

*Looking forward to learning from fellow twisties *


My current twist:


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2011)

I cowashed my twists and they seem to have survived. I never do this. But they were already fuzzy and my scalp needed some water. So going to let them drip dry a bit and then apply some oil and shea butter to seal. Hopefully they will look fine in the morning.

But if they don't  they will just get pulled back into a bun.


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 25, 2011)

hmmm I think these twists are not making the full week...However when they come appart the loom like comb coils...so I might just pull them appart tonight and cowash whithout detangling and rock a comb coils like style for the end of the week ... This morning was a hard one where i asked mysel why i am doing this to my hair...i just feel like i am not longer beautiful and look like a little boy ...


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry for being M.I.A for a while, l have been :crazy: busy. BUT I HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING THE RULES: Here are some pictures of my shrunken twists, I did them on wet hair after dc w/ AG Rhassoul Bar in Banana. Then washed w/ Terressentials mud in sulty spice (all of them seem to work well for me). Moisturized w/ QB Burdock Root Butter Cream and Shea Butter. Then twisted. My hair is bsl, but my shrinkage is CRAZY!! 

Here are some pictures:


----------



## cch24 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll be taking my twists down, oiling, washing, dcing, and re-twisting tonight. It's going to be a long process but I've got some youtube videos to watch so I'm ready.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome oooop2


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2011)

Poutchi said:


> hmmm I think these twists are not making the full week...However when they come appart the loom like comb coils...so I might just pull them appart tonight and cowash whithout detangling and rock a comb coils like style for the end of the week ... This morning was a hard one where i asked mysel why i am doing this to my hair...i just feel like i am not longer beautiful and look like a little boy ...


 
I think I understand where you are. I hope it was just a rough morning and that it will pass. Not sure what you are currently doing but make yourself feel like fiyah with some nice earrings, some lipstick and if you need some hair jewelry get some to give your twist some pizzazz. Sometimes just pinning a different way can make all the difference.

Hope it helps at least a little.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry I've been MIA, but I've been doing well.  I took my twists down last Friday after 3 weeks and THOROUGHLY detangled.  That was not pretty .  But for 3 weeks, I guess I lost the amount of hair I expected.  I DC'd with AO GPB overnight on dry hair, washed the following morning and did an oil rinse for a more thorough detangle.  I twisted on wet hair and then braided it to stretch them some.  I also braided the top of each twist, so hopefully they won't get as absurdly fuzzy as they were the last time.  Braiding gives the twists a nice curl, I'll get some pics up tomorrow.  I plan to have these in for another 3 weeks.


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 25, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I think I understand where you are. I hope it was just a rough morning and that it will pass. Not sure what you are currently doing but make yourself feel like fiyah with some nice earrings, some lipstick and if you need some hair jewelry get some to give your twist some pizzazz. Sometimes just pinning a different way can make all the difference.
> 
> Hope it helps at least a little.


 

Thanks bunches FaithVA... It is probably just a phase and will pass soon enough. At least I can always bun it up. I have been keeping my hair in braids ever since I BCed back in june and i think it took a toll on my edges...I am planing a trip to my home country in africa and was existed about getting some braids in again but now i am too afraid it is going to break my edges even more...we will see. How is your hair journey coming up?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2011)

Poutchi said:


> Thanks bunches FaithVA... It is probably just a phase and will pass soon enough. At least I can always bun it up. I have been keeping my hair in braids ever since I BCed back in june and i think it took a toll on my edges...I am planing a trip to my home country in africa and was existed about getting some braids in again but now i am too afraid it is going to break my edges even more...we will see. How is your hair journey coming up?


 
I am glad you have some options. Definitely be gentle on those edges.

My hair journey is going very well. Much better than last year. I achieved a lot and learned a lot this year. So I am excited to have some length next year and to start wearing some new styles.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking good ladies... I retwisted my hair this weekend... I blow dried it last weekend for my wedding updo, and I lost enough hair for a small afro wig between washing and detangling. Setback... but Oh well.. I washed, conditioned and just applied oil to my wet hair... Hair never felt better!!


----------



## skraprchik (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to have to drop out of this challenge.  My hair and regular twists just do not get along.  My ends feel horrible.  I didn't have these problems when I was much more low manipulation, so I'm going back to my wash-n-gos.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 25, 2011)

Question from the sidelines:

Are you ladies stretching your hair for your twists by letting them air dry in chunky twists or blowing it out?


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 25, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Question from the sidelines:
> 
> Are you ladies stretching your hair for your twists by letting them air dry in chunky twists or blowing it out?



I usually let my hair air dry in chunky twists then mini twist each section.


----------



## cch24 (Oct 25, 2011)

Retwisted my hair using the same methods and products. So happy this is working for me! I've decided to stick with 48 twists until next fall and then go down to 32. Hopefully my hair will be 6+ inches longer, and the bigger twists won't look bad.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2011)

When I stretch I let my hair air dry in twists then I retwists.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2011)

cch24 said:


> Retwisted my hair using the same methods and products. So happy this is working for me! I've decided to stick with 48 twists until next fall and then go down to 32. Hopefully my hair will be 6+ inches longer, and the bigger twists won't look bad.


 

I think I am going to figure out how many twists look good and do what you are doing just stick with that number for a while. I have been doing mini twists but I know I can get by with bigger ones. Now just to figure out how many.


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 26, 2011)

hmmm... I think I am going the braiding way...I think they will stay in longer and give me more length...I think I can still stay in this group though cuz it gives a braids alternative. Will wait for twists until in get more length


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 26, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Question from the sidelines:
> 
> Are you ladies stretching your hair for your twists by letting them air dry in chunky twists or blowing it out?


 

I usually air dry & stretch my hair in 1 single pony. Sometimes I air dry in twists or braids if i'm going to wear it out.

Counting your twists? I can't. at any given moment portions of my hair will or won't cooperate. When I start twisting I never have a style, method or count of twists planned...I kind of just "let it happen" This week I started twisting and ended up with a head full of mini twists! DEFINITELY not planned...i'm scared about the takedown


----------



## cch24 (Oct 26, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I think I am going to figure out how many twists look good and do what you are doing just stick with that number for a while. I have been doing mini twists but I know I can get by with bigger ones. Now just to figure out how many.



I had never done twists before so it helped me to start with a plan. I always do my hair in quarter sections, so I figured 12 per section would give me even twists. If I just grabbed sections and started twisting I'd probably have some chunky twists and some medium twists, depending on how I felt in that moment. Probably not a good look.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2011)

[USER=202140 said:
			
		

> Poutchi[/USER];14503197]hmmm... I think I am going the braiding way...I think they will stay in longer and give me more length...I think I can still stay in this group though cuz it gives a braids alternative. Will wait for twists until in get more length


 
As long as the braids are all your hair you are good. I actually thought about braids last night but think they will look better on me when my hair is a few inches longer and I can pull them back.


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 26, 2011)

discodumpling said:


> I usually air dry & stretch my hair in 1 single pony. Sometimes I air dry in twists or braids if i'm going to wear it out.
> 
> *Counting your twists? I can't. at any given moment portions of my hair will or won't cooperate. When I start twisting I never have a style, method or count of twists planned...I kind of just "let it happen" This week I started twisting and ended up with a head full of mini twists!* DEFINITELY not planned...i'm scared about the takedown


This my friend, is why I started counting my twists. I'm naturally inclined to make them smaller and if I'm not careful, I'll have 80-100 twists. Since I tend to leave my mini twists a little too long for take down to be a breeze, I had to cut that out.

These days, I'm trying not to exceed 50 twists and it takes me about 2-2.5 minutes per twist.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 26, 2011)

From peeking in this challenge so often, I'm going to attempt to do some twists this weekend. Wish me luck!


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 26, 2011)

faithVA said:


> As long as the braids are all your hair you are good. I actually thought about braids last night but think they will look better on me when my hair is a few inches longer and I can pull them back.


 Yes FaithVa, they will be all my hair because I kept kinky twists in for 4 months and my edges suffered from that...sooo no more extension hair , bein a good girl . I did do a braid out and it is definitily more defined than my twist outs...and also the hair is more stretched so it gives me more length 
Hope u re having a great day


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 26, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> From peeking in this challenge so often, I'm going to attempt to do some twists this weekend. Wish me luck!


 Good luck NikkiQ


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> From peeking in this challenge so often, I'm going to attempt to do some twists this weekend. Wish me luck!


 
Good luck - Hope it is a big success.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 26, 2011)

Detangled and sealed with castor oil and twisted into chunky twists last night and stretched them in ponytails. Will probably go section by section and twist small ones later today.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 26, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Question from the sidelines:
> 
> Are you ladies stretching your hair for your twists by letting them air dry in chunky twists or blowing it out?



I air dry in braids. My hair is too fine to dry in twists.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Oct 26, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Question from the sidelines:
> 
> Are you ladies stretching your hair for your twists by letting them air dry in chunky twists or blowing it out?



I airdry in large twists and then create smaller sections of those and retwist. I do EVERYTHING in twists!

Side comment: I'm amazed by you ladies who know how many twists are on your head. I've never counted. Just grab and go.


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 26, 2011)

True... I never count the braids or twists in my hair... I am too lazy for that lol. Btw...When is this challenge finishing? Just curious


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2011)

Ladies we are half way through the challenge. Its time to take your update photo. Please take a progress photo between today and November 15th to capture your progress.

If you joined after October 15th please make sure you have a starting shot. You won't need a middle shot due to the timeframe.

Remember at the end of the challenge we will be posting our starting, mid-way and ending twist shots.

And if you haven't updated us in a while, since September, please give us an update on what's going on with your twists. 

NappyNelle , Sesi, Sianna, Seamonster, youwillrise, judy4all, OndoGirl

sikora, PaigeJessica, Krystle~Hime, NaijaNaps, SouthernStunner, 

Iluvsmuhgrass, 13StepsAhead, FroFab, MaraWithLove, catt86, LaBelleLL

ecadnacmc, PYT, lolascurls, LOVEs_Harmony, discodumpling, lovenharmony

pookaloo83, Imoan, Kenny-Ann, that1girl, SimJam, Bublin, Reminiscing

adamson, ladykpnyc, YoursTrulyRE, Ronnieaj, Poutchi, Tibbar


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think i'm going to try and do this challenge.  I've never worn my twist out, and styled so i'm really excited


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2011)

Poutchi said:


> True... I never count the braids or twists in my hair... I am too lazy for that lol. Btw...When is this challenge finishing? Just curious


 
This challenge ends in December 31st. However, ladies that need to end it prior to the 31st just give us your end date when you post your progress picks. So feel free to post your progress pics and updates starting December 10th. 

I know some ladies may need to end it early because of other challenges they are in.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2011)

Victoria44 said:


> I think i'm going to try and do this challenge. I've never worn my twist out, and styled so i'm really excited


 
Hey Victoria44, Just read the first post and answer the questions and you are ready to roll.


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 26, 2011)

1. Your go to twist style 
*-i usually just do individual twists and keep them under a bonnet and beret throughout the week
*
2. Your twist care regimen
*-light spritz with water/aloe vera/castor oil mix, then moisturize with curl smoothie, baggie overnight, and seal with castor oil in the morning*

3. What you hope to achieve by December
*-Longer hair, slightly past armpit length, better twisting skills, softer healthier hair*

Anything else you would like to share.
*-I'm so excited to start this challenge!! i will probably continue it throughout the rest of the year*

I will post a picture this weekend when i do my first set of twists!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 26, 2011)

tonight i'm rinsing & conditioning (ao white camellia).  ends of twists still hidden.  nothing too new to report.  i'm re-doing my twists on october 31, so i'll post a picture on that day.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 26, 2011)

hmmm not sure how Im gonna do my comp pic, the pic I took sept 9 was on blown out hair and Ive stopped blowing out my hair for twists.

second pic was Oct 2 were done on wet hair, hmmmmm I may do another blow out for my twists at the end of the challenge so I can do an overall comparrison.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 26, 2011)

Today is my hair out day and I'm retwisting tomorrow; I will post an update pic then as well as previous pics for comparison!


----------



## gigi2011 (Oct 26, 2011)

In week 2 of my twist, moisturized today with Shea Moistures hold and shine spritz and sealed with my castor/almond oil mix.


----------



## Fiel (Oct 26, 2011)

This challenge really works!! I did this for a year and I loved my results!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 27, 2011)

I never took a beginning shot.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2011)

[USER=23876 said:
			
		

> pookaloo83[/USER];14510697]I never took a beginning shot.


 

Sorry poookaloo. But you take a lot of pictures anyway. You have to have something that was close to September. You can use any of those. You seem to post a lot in the every day hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 27, 2011)

pookaloo83

Do you have a twisted style pic from around the beginning of the challenge that you posted in the Everday hair sticky that you may be able to use? Maybe do a similar style to compare the length of your twists.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 27, 2011)

ok. I will post later.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 27, 2011)

My twists week 3. Taking down from braids overnight.


----------



## cch24 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is only my third week of doing twists so I don't really have any comparisons. Although I can say that my twists are getting neater...

Week 1-





Week 2- 





Week 3-





All of these were taken right after I finished twisting, hence the loads of conditioner you can see in my hair. I've found that not twisting the root makes my buns lay down more because there is hair before the twists instead of just having twists on my scalp.

I hope this can count as some sort of update. I also hope faithVA is planning on continuing this challenge through the new year, I'm loving it!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2011)

cch24 said:


> This is only my third week of doing twists so I don't really have any comparisons. Although I can say that my twists are getting neater...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your update cch24, even though you have only been with us a short time 

As far as doing the challenge in 2012, I need some feedback. I have been in twists this entire year. And I don't want to wear my hair in twists entirely for 2012. So if you guys have any ideas about how to keep the challenge but altering it to have some flexibility let me know.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 27, 2011)

My hair today.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 27, 2011)

Did some rope twists last night. Seems like I can't twist without my hands automatically doing this method now. Damn you, Nonie !!!! :shakesfist:
Twisting and bunning may help my retention a lot through the rest of this challenge


----------



## Nonie (Oct 27, 2011)

-PYT and pray do tell, what's wrong with that????  It's how I do and I'd not change it for the world. Whazwrongwitchu?


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 27, 2011)

What are rope twist? when you twist each component of the twist in the opposite direction of the actual direction of the twist?


----------



## SimJam (Oct 27, 2011)

faithVA Im curious as to how you're gonna wear your hair next year. Im definitely gonna be doing twists most of the time but I find I can keep my ends up and away from clothes etc while in a twistout puff or some other updo on loose/twistout hair.

Maybe we could have the rule relaxed to twists for 2 weeks/14 days for the month OR a protective styles for retention challenge (stylin for rentention challenge) so ladies can have more freedom in terms of PS options


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2011)

SimJam said:


> @faithVA Im curious as to how you're gonna wear your hair next year. Im definitely gonna be doing twists most of the time but I find I can keep my ends up and away from clothes etc while in a twistout puff or some other updo on loose/twistout hair.
> 
> Maybe we could have the rule relaxed to twists for 2 weeks/14 days for the month OR a protective styles for retention challenge (stylin for rentention challenge) so ladies can have more freedom in terms of PS options


 
I want to try different things next year SimJam. I've worn twists for the majority of my natural journey. I want to try some rollersets, buns, twist outs. Next year will be the first time my hair is long enough to really try something new. 

I agree with you I do want it to be less restrictive. 2 weeks sounds good.

I know I want start a challenge though unless I can commit to it. So I still need to think about it. A year for a style challenge may be too long for me.


----------



## cch24 (Oct 27, 2011)

What about just until the spring or summer? I'm hoping to get near hip length so there are some things I want to experiment with as well, but twists and buns will still be my default.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2011)

cch24 said:


> What about just until the spring or summer? I'm hoping to get near hip length so there are some things I want to experiment with as well, but twists and buns will still be my default.


 
 That may work too. Y'all don't know I'm a commitment phobia. I can drag my feet until the last minute. I definitely will think about it. I probably won't decide until December. 

I'm going to do a 2 day rollerset in November to see how my hair looks. That will probably greatly influence my decision.

If I do it, it will be a quarter at a time. So the challenge will only be 90 days long.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yes I also have been a twister for I would say all my natural journey (once my hair was long enough to twist) and I also want to try new styles since Im GOING to reach APL by mid next year !!!

maybe the challenge could be broken up into it in 3 month stints, Im willing to take up a leg


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2011)

SimJam said:


> Oh yes I also have been a twister for I would say all my natural journey (once my hair was long enough to twist) and I also want to try new styles since Im GOING to reach APL by mid next year !!!
> 
> maybe the challenge could be broken up into it in 3 month stints, Im willing to take up a leg


 
Sounds like we may be working up a plan SimJam.

I know I am going to want to straighten my hair in the spring.

But I may come to find that after I try those things that I don't feel like being bothered and I just go back to wearing twists. Who knows.


----------



## Nonie (Oct 27, 2011)

Victoria44 said:


> What are rope twist? when you twist each component of the twist in the opposite direction of the actual direction of the twist?


 
Victoria44, I'm guessing that is what she means because if she's blaming me, then that's what I propose people do.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 27, 2011)

my picture isnt going to be a twist length comparison because it'll be done on wet hair (just washed)...but i'll post a picture anyway. 

the length comparison will have to wait until the very end.

and since the first picture i provided here was one of me in braids, i think it's best for the last picture to be in braids, too...for a more accurate comparison.  if that's okay!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I can't find my other pics at this moment, but here are my twists from today


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2011)

UPDATE: For the mid-challenge picture, you just need to take the picture before the 11/15, you don't need to post it. You can post your starting, mid-challenge, and final picture at the end.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 27, 2011)

Taking down my mini-twist and found this video very helpful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUOrJX11U3Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## cch24 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm graduating in May so I'll be getting my hair straightened for graduation and probably in Feb/Mar for my graduation pictures. Other than those planned straightenings, the only other style I'll do other than twists/buns will be wash and go's. I've finally mastered them, and they do look better at this length, but they're still shoulder length. I started bunning in 2008 for protective style purposes, but now they're just easier and they're what I like. 

I did get really excited when I was shampooing my hair on Tuesday. I was doing the back right quadrant and I turned around to get the shampoo and my hair slapped my back. I was so surprised. It was soaking wet, so it was just hanging there. It's always nice to feel growth.


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 28, 2011)

-PYT - I really really like your twists!!!  What's your hair type and texture.  I'm 4a/b, my hair is soft and my strands are thick with medium density but my twists don't look as neat or as thick as yours.  You have me  over here.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2011)

I am at the end of my 2nd week with these twists. I will be glad to take them out. But I have learned a lot by keeping them in for two weeks. 
--I can cowash in twists but my roots are going to be tangled. 
--Misting, applying oil and then butter is a good combination for me. 
--Braiding my twists gives me a good stretch
--I can style my twists by misting my roots with water. Then I can place the twists in the direction I want even if I didn't braid them correctly.
--It doesn't take much water to rehydrate my twists.

I feel the last two weeks have been a success because I learned so much. But I will wait until my twists are much longer before I try another 2 week stretch.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 28, 2011)

Reminiscing thanks! My hair is a coarse, very thick 4b. If you search rope twists on YouTube, you'll see how I got them so neat


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 28, 2011)

-PYT - Aww dang that means my twists will never look as thick as yours.  My hair isn't course and it's not super thick.  Oh well I'll just have to keep  over yours.  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## miss cosmic (Oct 28, 2011)

hie everyone.
i have finally found a regimen that works for me and it involves keeping my hair in twists. i was plaiting with thread because that was quick and easy for me, but i was losing hair everytime i undid it.

anyway.
my go-to twist style is single twists.
i detangel, then wash and condition in twists. then spray each twist with my glycerin/water/coconut oil mix and run a comb-through the section. then apply either the herbal essences twist gel or the neutrogena leave-in and re-twist. i baggy every night with no product and my twists are always soft and moist.
i'll uplaod pics soon.
i do this every week but i'm thinking of going longer cos i'm really lazy and i think twist look good the older they are.

oh, my hair is about collar-bone length when stretched, i BC'd in august.


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 29, 2011)

idk if this should be considered my starting pic, since i just joined the challenge, and its also my first time doing small twists in my hair.  I lightly blew it out first
















my ends are so straight from the blow out, i'm probably going to wet them a little


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 29, 2011)

^^GORGEOUS twists!!

I just redid mine after 3.5 weeks. I'll take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks NappyNelle! your twists are my inspiration lol


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Oct 29, 2011)

OOOOOO! OOOOOOOOO! CAN I JOIN THIS CHALLENGE? huh? huh? huh?


----------



## NaijaNaps (Oct 29, 2011)

Will be doing a sort of mid-point check in sometime this week. Right now my 2.5 week old twists are cornrowed up for the weekend and I'm not taking these badboys down until tomorrow night to moisturize. 

I did use a ruler to measure my hair and all around I'm 7 - 8 inches. I finally decided to use a ruler since I didn't know whether I was NL or CBL or what  But I pulled and measured on dry twists and so I'm thinking that if it was straightened it would be longer? I like the ruler technique instead of just eyeballling it especially since I don't straighten. But I'll still take pics for yall


----------



## that1girl (Oct 30, 2011)

Wore a twist out last weekend then right back to the medium sized twist


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2011)

[USER=334133 said:
			
		

> Kn0ttyByNatur3[/USER];14527621]OOOOOO! OOOOOOOOO! CAN I JOIN THIS CHALLENGE? huh? huh? huh?


 
Come on in here and join us and have some fun.

Just read the first post and post your specs and you are ready to go.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2011)

Took out my 2 week old twists. 2 weeks is max for me because the shed hairs start tanging about 1/3 down the twists. I can't even imagine 3 weeks. 

I wore a twist out today since I was going to a party. My hair just moved into the cute stage in October.  so my twist outs look good now. Although they look good I am ready to put it back up.

So today will be doing a long hair treatment. Rinse, detangle, mud wash, henna, DC, steam, twists. Going to put in larger twists this time.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Took out my 2 week old twists. 2 weeks is max for me because the shed hairs start tanging about 1/3 down the twists. I can't even imagine 3 weeks.
> 
> I wore a twist out today since I was going to a party. My hair just moved into the cute stage in October.  so my twist outs look good now. Although they look good I am ready to put it back up.
> 
> So today will be doing a long hair treatment. Rinse, detangle, mud wash, henna, DC, steam, twists. Going to put in larger twists this time.



What is a mud wash?


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 30, 2011)

oooop2 said:


> What is a mud wash?



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=564063


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 30, 2011)

Victoria44 You are too kind. 

Checking in with latest twists. I washed and deep conditioned in three week old twists; when those were dry, I redid each twist:







I don't think I'm balding, even though I look like it.






From the side.






Twisted bun.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 30, 2011)

just re-twisted my hair with dm coco hemp buttermilk and AV Shea Amla


----------



## cch24 (Oct 30, 2011)

Going to have a long hair day tomorrow. Time for a cassia treatment, but I'm looking forward to it. I hope my hair doesn't get too tangled!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 30, 2011)

Took out just the front today. The back still has the twists in. I'm gonna take the back out tonight for a twistout for a couple days.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2011)

cch24 said:


> Going to have a long hair day tomorrow. Time for a cassia treatment, but I'm looking forward to it. I hope my hair doesn't get too tangled!


 
I'm having my long hair day today. Doing henna. DCing now. Only do 1 hour because I really need to start twisting it so I can get to bed at a decent time. 

I am ready to be done


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 30, 2011)

Since the weather in nyc was crazy on Saturday, I decided to make it a hair day. I dc'ed w/ coconut milk and molassas, mud wash, moisturized w/ QB Burdock root butter cream and shea butter, then twisted on wet hair. 

My dead tired face must not be televised


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2011)

I did larger twists this time even though I realized they are still pretty small  I have been doing mini twists for so long that I think small twists are large. I was going to do a certain number of twists but since I did small ones I didn't feel like trying to count them. I think I will leave the numbered twists until my hair is longer.

I DCd, applied Zuresh leave-in and put shea butter mix on my ends. I applied SM Mist and worked that in. I found that this is a good combination for my hair and keeps it moist.

I twisted small twists with my KCCC. I am just going to keep these up in a bun. 

My camera is still broken but no pics. And I still need to take my own mid challenge pic.


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 31, 2011)

Week 2 of my current twists.  I was really frustrated with the frizziness this weekend and almost took them out but them I pinned them up into a cute side pony.  I got a few compliments so I'll rock it like this till the end of the week.  Saturday, I'm going to my stylist for a trim and twisted updo.


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 1, 2011)

Update....still growing well in my twists  I need to take them out soon since they're starting to get frizzy, but all in all I've had great retention.

Here'a couple of pics in October;


----------



## cch24 (Nov 1, 2011)

The twists I put in last night are only my fourth set but I feel like my hair has grown so much since I started. I think this is my growing season though, I usually shed a lot in the summer, and then convince myself that my hair is not growing during the fall, but it always does.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 1, 2011)

Air drying my hair in a bun...will twist in a day or so when I have the energy.


----------



## cch24 (Nov 1, 2011)

Posting from my phone again. Hope it works. Wanted to upload a picture of my pre-twist twists. I detangle my hair and put it in 8 big twists. Once they're all done I turn each large twist into six smaller twists. Here is a side shot.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 1, 2011)

Had my hair out yesterday and today. My hair has grown alot but I also got spoiled. When I have my hair out now, I get impatient with taking the twists down in the morning etc. I'm so used to PS'ing now!  I'm feeling really lazy today. I really don't feel like washing and retwisting today.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

cch24 said:


> Posting from my phone again. Hope it works. Wanted to upload a picture of my pre-twist twists. I detangle my hair and put it in 8 big twists. Once they're all done I turn each large twist into six smaller twists. Here is a side shot.


 
Those things are huge  Wow it seems like even the smaller twists will be big. sigh... Can't wait until I have all that hair.


----------



## cch24 (Nov 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Those things are huge  Wow it seems like even the smaller twists will be big. sigh... Can't wait until I have all that hair.



They do look pretty monstrous. My hair is pretty dense, and my strands are fairly thick, but it's all an illusion. Once my 48 twists are dry they're about the size of a sharpie, maybe even a little smaller. And I can't wait to have more hair...


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish I could get away with your size twists cch24  Oh the joys of thick hair! 

pookaloo83 I understand completely! I love loose hair, but not the daily maintenance; that's why I keep my twists in for weeks at a time.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

I with you ladies on the every day twisting. At the beginning of the summer I decided I was going to wear twists outs. By the 3rd day I was tired of all that retwisting. Then in the morning it wasn't quite right so I had to figure out how to make it right. Then I was late for work. That was the end of the twist outs for me.

So doing a twist out 2 days a week work for me. I take the twists out one day and wear it. I don't retwist it for the next day I just let it be. Then I wash it. 

I don't know if it will be different when my hair is longer. I'm thinking not.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 1, 2011)

At the beginning of my hair journey my loose hair intimidated me...she still does! I rarely wear her out for more than 24 hrs...round 'bout hr #36 she starts to rebel! 

I love PSing i'm not pressed to have out hair except for when i'm feeling fro-i-licious!


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been doing some serious lurking..I really want to join this challenge. You ladies have some beautiful twists Is there a challenge for next year?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

Skiggle said:


> I've been doing some serious lurking..I really want to join this challenge. You ladies have some beautiful twists Is there a challenge for next year?


 
Hey Skiggle. You are welcome to join.

The jury is still out on whether I will restart the challenge for 2012. There has been some discussion about it though. I will make my decision by Dec 1st.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey Skiggle. You are welcome to join.
> 
> The jury is still out on whether I will restart the challenge for 2012. There has been some discussion about it though. I will make my decision by Dec 1st.



YAY!!! I'll be taking out my kinky twists during the Thanksgiving Holiday. After a prepoo, shampoo, henna a dc *probably will be done over severeal days* I wil wear my own hair in various twisted styles till the end of he year!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 2, 2011)

I washed, dc'd and lightly blew out my hair last night. I hate doing it because I always lose hair. Anyway it's in a twistout today and today will be my 3rd day having my hair out! so, since I'm here at work doing nothing, I'm going to retwist while I sit here on this couch. Will probably take me 1 1/2 hrs.


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 2, 2011)

Took twists down this morning. Wearing a twist out today.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 3, 2011)

Just took my twists down. Will probably wear a twistout this weekend. Not too excited about washing tomorrow


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love my first mini-twist set! Its such an easy protective style, and i still get to touch my hair, unlike when i have braid extensions.  I've been able to retain moisture so much easier.

Does anyone baggy their twists every night? I heard some people have a problem with mildew by doing this, I want to avoid that, but i still love to baggy..

My only problem with my twists is that my heat damage from my transitioning days is so much more noticeable b/c that section of twists unravel a little and are just sooo straight at the bottom. how annoying


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2011)

Victoria44 said:


> I love my first mini-twist set! Its such an easy protective style, and i still get to touch my hair, unlike when i have braid extensions. I've been able to retain moisture so much easier.
> 
> Does anyone baggy their twists every night? I heard some people have a problem with mildew by doing this, I want to avoid that, but i still love to baggy..
> 
> My only problem with my twists is that my heat damage from my transitioning days is so much more noticeable b/c that section of twists unravel a little and are just sooo straight at the bottom. how annoying


 
I don't baggy. It makes my scalp sensitive. But you should try it. You will know if it is causing a problem before it actually causes one. Some people can do it successfully.

I do baggy my ends sometimes. I take my twist and put them in sections, moisturize and then wrap plastic around them. 

It does work out well.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 3, 2011)

My twists for the week. Done on lightly blown out hair


----------



## cch24 (Nov 3, 2011)

Victoria44 I baggy my hair every night, whether it's in twists or not. The only night I don't baggy is the night I put my twists in, because I want them to dry a little. I twist and then bun, and I never take my bun out unless it's a wash day so i just put the plastic cap over my bun and the rest of my hair and go to sleep. I think this is one of the main reasons I don't have to re-moisturize my twists.


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 3, 2011)

OMG!!!  Thanks for all the recent posts about baggying.  I wasn't interested in trying it until last night.  I planned to take down my twists and DC but I was too tired when I got home so I just sprayed by leave-in mix (1/3 Nourish Spa Con 2/3 water), sealed with EVOO, added my peppermint/castor oil mix to my scalp and covered with a plastic shower cap.  I went to sleep with very little expectation.  My twists were very fuzzy and needing redoing... or so I thought....  I woke up this morning to very soft, shiny, fluffy and NOT frizzy twists.  My twists absorbed the moisture and fluffed up a lot making them look like a freshly installed set of thicker twists.  Rather than throwing on a headband and bunning as I had planned, I threw on some cute earrings, a little makeup and am a rocking my twists down today!  I sent my sis a pic and she called me right away asking when did I find time to re-twist my hair?  LOL!  

Baggying is definitely being added to my twists routine now.  I don't think I'll do it every night as my hair retains moisture well and I'm scared of over moisturizing, but it will be done 1-2 times a week to refresh my twists.

Thanks again ladies!  These twists are coming out tonight so I can DC in preparation to a trip to my stylist this weekend.  She is great with natural hair as she's natural too but I still like to DC before going since she uses a lot of shampoo.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 3, 2011)

11 twists is all I could do today...i'll be releasing them for a Friday fro tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2011)

Just preprepping for the weekend and my twist out. Sprayed twists with SM Mist, coated it with Sunflower oil and Sealed it in with a shea butter mix. Now its up in 6 big braids. Hopefully this will stretch them out but also start to add some curl to them so my twist out will be curly.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 4, 2011)

Did some chunkies tonight with castor oil. May or may not take them down for a twistout tomorrow. Hanging in there. Taking down my twists was a breeze tonight....just let the shower stream run thru it and voila


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 4, 2011)

Next week I will be washing and retwisting in the twists that I already have, Not going to do a takedown next week.

This morning my twists shriveled a bit so I pulled out my blowdryer and held my twists taut while I ran the dryer up and down. Came out looking fine and with hangtime.


----------



## Sesi (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies. I am back from Ghana now...and here's my update. 

i've spent most of the past two months in twists. (With the exception of 1 week in a threded style, one day where I straightened it - terrible idea btw- and one week where i wore a twist out. 

I will update pictures later. 
It's not been a good two months. Since I can get my hair done for really cheap in Ghana,  I got my twists done professionally. 

They were good braiders, but THEY HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO BE GENTLE  (and in typical ghana style, would get offended when i complained, smh). My last visit was particularly bad: I could hear my hair tearing every time they sectioned my hair with the mini-comb (the wouldn't section with anything else). 

So I have had nice, professional-looking hair for the past month, but i also have a lot more SSK's than normal. Sigh. And i think i might have lost some growth, but we'll see soon enough in december. 

i  hope your months have been better than mine. 

but on the flipside, it was REALLY good to have others fuss over my hair, this time around. it took 45 mins tops to be done, and the lines would be clean, the part would be great, the sections would be exactly even....i'm still trying to determine whether or not it was worth it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2011)

Sesi said:


> Hi Ladies. I am back from Ghana now...and here's my update.
> 
> i've spent most of the past two months in twists. (With the exception of 1 week in a threded style, one day where I straightened it - terrible idea btw- and one week where i wore a twist out.
> 
> ...



Welcome back Sesi. I feel you on having someone else fuss over your hair. It does feel good. And I understand your concern over possible damage to your hair. You may have some breakage but I think overall you are going to be ok. Sometimes it sounds worse then it is.   I am rooting for you 

But you are back now and can pamper your hair. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think my twists have thickened up some and I have retained some length.

These were my twists done on Wed night.











And here are my twists from Sept.

 I did a bun recently like I did in the September pic and it's thicker and fuller. I'm going to do a pic so I can get a comparison shot. Also my shrinkage isnt\'t as bad as it used to be. The pics from my twists above that I did on Wed didn't shrink up that much from the pics I posted in post #754. That was the next day after hitting the shower and it's pretty humid here still in florida.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ooh I'm super late but I'll lurk this challenge to see what great tips I can learn from you all   I haven't checked my hair since July when I reached BSL and I trimmed in late September.  I mainly follow protective styling and WNG's.  I'll attached some recent pics of my hair.  HHG!!!

1st pic 7/24/11 of BSL
2nd pic 8/8/11 of bantu knot-out on twists
3rd pic 10/31/11 of old twist out


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2011)

thecurlycamshow said:


> Ooh I'm super late but I'll lurk this challenge to see what great tips I can learn from you all   I haven't checked my hair since July when I reached BSL and I trimmed in late September.  I mainly follow protective styling and WNG's.  I'll attached some recent pics of my hair.  HHG!!!
> 
> 1st pic 7/24/11 of BSL
> 2nd pic 8/8/11 of bantu knot-out on twists
> 3rd pic 10/31/11 of old twist out



You don't have to lurk. You can join us if you like. We still have two months to go. And since you seem to take pictures regularly you can just use one of the old ones; take another on 11/15 and then one at the end.

So if you want to join us feel free. We might be able to learn a lot from you.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 4, 2011)

faithVA I'm in and thanks


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 6, 2011)

This weeks twists are complete! ...and already frizzy from my morning workout *oh well* 
Washed with my homemade mud mix. Airdried in a pony and twisted up with Shea Moisture Curling Smoothee and sealed with RiceBran oil. 
I don't SEE much difference in myhair since the challenge started BUT my hair has made big changes in other ways, texture and thickness have been improved AND my "baldmans" itch is 99.99% gone! 
Yeah I get bored with a weekly twisting schedule BUT it's obviously best for my hair and what i'll stick with as long as it works!
faithVA Please keep this going through the new year. Perhaps not having a defnite start and stop time...just an ongoing challenge that folks can "rest" in when they need the support of other women who fiercely protect their hair...


----------



## SimJam (Nov 6, 2011)

just did a new set of twists. did them on damp hair wirh SM deep treatment mask


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2011)

discodumpling said:


> This weeks twists are complete! ...and already frizzy from my morning workout *oh well*
> Washed with my homemade mud mix. Airdried in a pony and twisted up with Shea Moisture Curling Smoothee and sealed with RiceBran oil.
> I don't SEE much difference in myhair since the challenge started BUT my hair has made big changes in other ways, texture and thickness have been improved AND my "baldmans" itch is 99.99% gone!
> Yeah I get bored with a weekly twisting schedule BUT it's obviously best for my hair and what i'll stick with as long as it works!
> @faithVA Please keep this going through the new year. Perhaps not having a defnite start and stop time...just an ongoing challenge that folks can "rest" in when they need the support of other women who fiercely protect their hair...


 
I probably will keep it going at least for the 1st part of the year. I had all of these brilliant ideas of what I was going to do with my hair. The feeling passed real quick 

I was going to rollerset my hair this friday to experiment so I could wear it out in December. That idea has been trashed already. I'm going to stick with twists and twist outs for a while.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm back on the twist challenge. I did not realize how much retention that I've obtained until my recent wash n go today. I also did not realize that it was the most beneficial and less work style for me. In the past I could not twist to save my life. It took me so long to do just a simple flat twist. My hair just unraveled on its own after 3 days. I had no idea what I was doing wrong. Then I watched You tube videos and there was a great thread on which it talked about making twists that are neat and how to make them last. I am now using KCCC on my twists for the first time. I am going to start seriously chronicling how my hair does with twists for the next 6 months. I will say the KCCC made my twists look more defined and they felt tight. I am improving with more practice and I am learning how to be more positive about my natural hair.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 6, 2011)

I just completed a new set of twists on wet hair of small-medium thickness.  I also refreshed my Bumblebee's twists


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm back on the twist challenge. I did not realize how much retention that I've obtained until my recent wash n go today. I also did not realize that it was the most beneficial and less work style for me. In the past I could not twist to save my life. It took me so long to do just a simple flat twist. My hair just unraveled on its own after 3 days. I had no idea what I was doing wrong. Then I watched You tube videos and there was a great thread on which it talked about making twists that are neat and how to make them last. I am now using KCCC on my twists for the first time. I am going to start seriously chronicling how my hair does with twists for the next 6 months. I will say the KCCC made my twists look more defined and they felt tight. I am improving with more practice and I am learning how to be more positive about my natural hair.


 
Ok DDTexlaxed, I will add you back. You can do it. We only have a few 7 weeks left.

Glad you saw progress with your original twists though. And glad you are feeling better about your natural hair.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2011)

My twist out over the weekend was fantastic. But I was glad to put it back up today.
I rinsed and detangled. Then DCd for an hour and then steamed for 20 minutes. I rinse in twists. I mixed Sheam Moisture Smoothie with sunflower oil and coconut oil and applied as my leave in. I sprayed my hair with Shea Moisture Mist. And I twisted in small twists with KCCC.

My hair is soft. My twists are plump. And I have a nice amount of hang. I will see if my hair still looks good tomorrow. If so I will use this combination Smoothie + Mist + KCCC for my twist until the Smoothie is gone.


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Washed my twists today, and i'm glad the ends curled back up some more. hopefully i have less unraveling.  My hair is a lot more frizzy but i don't mind the frizz, im going to make these last another 2 weeks


----------



## -PYT (Nov 7, 2011)

Took my chunky twists down thinking I could pull my hair back in a cute twist out bun or something and that was a fail. Put on my scarf and walked away from the mirror. Refreshed it into a more presentable looking bun and it doesn't look half bad. Said all this to say I will be re-twisting as soon as possible


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 7, 2011)

I have to learn how to do twist outs next. I'm psyched because my twists now look better!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 7, 2011)

My hair is itching. My scalp gets crazy when it gets closer to a week.

I keep getting compliments on my twists this time around for some reason. I guess it's the way I have it styled. I like it as well and the  size twists I have. So today I think I'm gonna wash in these exact same twists and retwist in sections.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay I know I'm not in this challenge,but I just had to share. I've been lurking in this thread and picking up tips along the way. So I attempted to do my first set this weekend. Took me 4 hours!!!! I think they came out pretty well. I'm so proud of myself lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 7, 2011)

NikkiQ,

Your twists look nice and plump .  Good job!

I washed my twists over the weekend.  I'm going into my third week in this set of twists; I'll take them down and re-do this Friday and Saturday.  My hair appreciates being left alone for extended periods of time, so this has worked out pretty well.  And since I have carpal tunnel in both wrists, going three weeks between retwisting  prevents the flare-ups that stopped me from twisting before.

I find that using a heavy sealant on the ends of the twists also helps with SSKs, which I got a lot of when I used to twist regularly.  I have no idea what my retention will be since I cut an inch my first week into this, but my hair seems happier than with the more regular manipulation that I put it through before.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay I know I'm not in this challenge,but I just had to share. I've been lurking in this thread and picking up tips along the way. So I attempted to do my first set this weekend. Took me 4 hours!!!! I think they came out pretty well. I'm so proud of myself lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
I'm glad you did share. I have been wondering how the twists worked out but wasn't going to bug you. They came out very nice. And you will get better and better at it. They came out thick and juicy.


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 7, 2011)

My twists are very utilitarian this week. Four flat twists at the crown and eight large individuals. They're pulled back into a bun.


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 7, 2011)

So I went to my stylist expecting a trim and she said "NO."  LOL!  She took time to explain to me how to tell when my ends need trimming.  She showed me that I don't have any split ends, nor are my ends rough.  Then she showed me that the comb runs through my hair very smoothly which wouldn't happen if my ends needed trimming.  She told me that I just have to get used to my ends being curly now that I'm fully natural.  She promised to let me know if she notices my ends becoming damaged and in need of a trim.  I truly love my stylist!  Any other stylist would have taken the opportunity to get scissor happy in my hair especially since I was the one insisting that I needed a trim.

So ladies my hair is very happily twisted in a mohawk style with ALL of my hair still intact.  I definitely give this challenge credit for helping me retain all my length and I agree with all of the ladies who have asked for it to continue in 2012!  I will be signing up again!!


----------



## cch24 (Nov 7, 2011)

Taking my twists out tonight. Going to prepoo overnight with hemp oil and then wash, dc, and retwist in the morning.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 7, 2011)

Washed and conditioned in my twists then retwisted. I can't wait till this challenge is over in a way.  I wanna do a rollerset and straighten! I'm so excited though, cause I can't wait to see what I retained.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 7, 2011)

Twists are still in and doing well!


----------



## cch24 (Nov 8, 2011)

I put in 40 twists instead of my usual 48 today. They're super chunky, but you can't tell when they're in my bun so I don't really care. My hair seems to be on the grow, so I'm, happy about that.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 8, 2011)

faithVA I hope you are definitely gonna continue this challenge for the new year. I am in my first set of braids since my BC and this ish is fuzzy like I've had them in for 4 weeks instead of 2.  So I will definitely be twisting more next year, and I would like to join to keep me motivated.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 8, 2011)

girl.. im so in a hurry to do the 2 weeks mark for undoing my twists. I miss doing deep treatments. I luv taking care of my hair i want to do my ayur treateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemnt !!!!!!!!!!!! (sorry this is a random twists thoughts  )


----------



## -PYT (Nov 8, 2011)

Today and yesterday my hair has been loose in a bun. When restyling, I noticed a lot of little broken hairs...I don't know if I need a protein treatment or what? Trying not to feel discouraged. Any of you ladies swear by any protein?


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 9, 2011)

-PYT said:


> Today and yesterday my hair has been loose in a bun. When restyling, I noticed a lot of little broken hairs...I don't know if I need a protein treatment or what? Trying not to feel discouraged. Any of you ladies swear by any protein?



-PYT - Don't get discouraged, it'll be ok!  Try Aphogeee 2 min reconstructor.  I swear by it!  It makes my hair soft and strong.  I use it for about 5 minutes in the shower.  If you want a mild protein that you can DC in overnight, try ORS Hair Mayonnaise.  I alternate between these 2 proteins using each no more than once a month which averages out to protein once every 2-3 weeks.  You may not need it as often but my hair does well with protein so I keep in the rotation.  HTH!


----------



## septemberbaby (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm late to the party. But, I have been wearing my hair in two strand twists and pinned up since July. I had a minor setback due to being scissor happy and falling off of my weekly regimen. I'm back on as of last weekend. If it's not too late to join this challenge, I will keep this up until the end of the year. 

I will continue wearing two-strand twists, pinned up into a protective style daily.
I will wash, oil rinse, dc, apply leave-in, twist and seal with EVCO weekly.
I will moisturize with water, leave-in and seal with castor oil every 2-3 days.

I hope to have healthier, moisturized hair and retain growth by the end of December.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 10, 2011)

Trying to stay in challenge to the end but two day turn around is getting to be too hard to stick too.  Therefore, I think I'm leaving the twists in too long for my hair's liking because I have to carefully plan when I can do my hair in order to stick to the 2 day turn around rule
I'm going to try to hang in there but I just don't feel like I'm retaining much


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 10, 2011)

I wore a twist out yesterday and planned to do the same today...but my hair looks like boo boo after DH ran all up and through it! I'm really tired of telling him don't touch my hurrrr...he's so sensitive! So this time I just let him at it. 

DT/wash and air dry today. I'll twist it back up sometime next week.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Nov 10, 2011)

Not loving my mini twist out. Now that my hair has gotten longer, I get waaay more hang time, but for us fine haired naturals, that hang time can make the hair look kind of flat. So after my workout, I sat in the steam room for 15 minutes. Now, my twist out looks soo lush! I'm loving it. I just hope it doesn't shrink too much when it dries  Sometimes I just can't win with my hair


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 10, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> Not loving my mini twist out. Now that my hair has gotten longer, I get waaay more hang time, but for us fine haired naturals, that hang time can make the hair look kind of flat. So after my workout, I set in the steam room for 15 minutes. Now, my twist out looks soo lush! I'm loving it. I just hope it doesn't shrink too much when it dries  Sometimes I just can't win with my hair




I know what you mean girl. Or you can flip your head upside down. It gives it volume too.


----------



## Poutchi (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Ladies, 
I am thinking about putting in some micro twists in... I know i know i change my mind a lot... And I am just curious as to how do you detangle these during the take down... I can see the micro twists forming 2 tight ropes when you take them down and how do you get those ropes to become looser so you can comb through them. I am not sure i am making sens... But hope someone would get me... I am planning on making them tonight on my blow bried hair and keeping them for about 3 weeks... Hope this is realistic
How is everyone doing?


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 10, 2011)

Today is my birthday! I'm going to put my twists in a random updo... I think.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 10, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NappyNelle come back to show pics of whatever you do. I am sure it will look lovely. ENJOY YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!! ;-)


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just popping in to say......Happy Birthday NappyNelle!!!


----------



## cocoma (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi ladies I a have been twisting on the sidelines and watching you all do such a wonderful job.  How in the world do you make your twists last longer than a week?  The longest I have gone is 10 days and that was pushing it.  I usually twist or wet/damp bun but on a weekly basis.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday NappyNelle!

Okay, so miracle of miracles, I get to go home and see my family in CA for Thanksgiving.  My grandmothers, not crazy fond of natural hair .  So I was going to go one more week in this current set of twists, which would be 4 weeks, and then retwist right before going.  Umm, hair is NOT havin it .  She will punch me in the face if she's not taken down this weekend.

Soooo, I'm going to have to take a one-week hiatus.  I can't twist on consecutive weeks, the CTS prevents it.  So this upcoming week my hair will be bunned up and I'll leave her alone as much as possible, and then she'll be twisted the following weekend.

cocoma, after the first week, if not earlier, I keep the hair pinned up so you can't tell how fuzzy it is.  I wash and DC the twists once a week, and I'll retwist the front so it looks neat.  Winter is my shedding season anyway so I'm shedding a TON of hair in the interim, so getting out all of the shed hair is an absolute must, but it begins to look gawdawful going into the third week.  Pinning or bunning it up is the only thing that works for me.  Hopefully some other ladies will chime in .  HTH!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 10, 2011)

Poutchi said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I am thinking about putting in some micro twists in... I know i know i change my mind a lot... And I am just curious as to how do you detangle these during the take down... I can see the micro twists forming 2 tight ropes when you take them down and how do you get those ropes to become looser so you can comb through them. I am not sure i am making sens... But hope someone would get me... I am planning on making them tonight on my blow bried hair and keeping them for about 3 weeks... Hope this is realistic
> How is everyone doing?




Poutchi I know what you mean. I stopped doing them too micro because of that. But the way I detangled when I used to do them really small was starting from the bottom detangle on damp hair. I had a spray bottle near. Then pull apart.


----------



## JudithO (Nov 11, 2011)

Here guys.. I just posted some links to washing my twists on you tube. Enjoy.

Washing my hair in twists:  http://youtu.be/QeY1W3jtGq0

Hair updates and wedding pics: http://youtu.be/jk8JNPPs-gU


----------



## PaigeJessica (Nov 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ladies we are half way through the challenge. Its time to take your update photo. Please take a progress photo between today and November 15th to capture your progress.
> 
> If you joined after October 15th please make sure you have a starting shot. You won't need a middle shot due to the timeframe.
> 
> ...



Whoops! I'm all late! lol I'll take pictures tonight when I wash my hair.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 11, 2011)

so these twists have been in for 12 days already...it totally doesnt feel like it.  

 trying to make it for another 4 weeks before taking them down.  we'll seeeee...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> Trying to stay in challenge to the end but two day turn around is getting to be too hard to stick too. Therefore, I think I'm leaving the twists in too long for my hair's liking because I have to carefully plan when I can do my hair in order to stick to the 2 day turn around rule
> I'm going to try to hang in there but I just don't feel like I'm retaining much


 
Hey ecadnacmc, tell us whats going on with you? Why is a 2 day turn around hard for you? And how long are you wearing your twists?

If you take your hair down on Friday can you twist it back up on Sunday? or Monday?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Today is my birthday! I'm going to put my twists in a random updo... I think.


 

Happy Belated Birthday NappyNelle. I'm sorry I missed it. But I hope you had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2011)

Poutchi said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I am thinking about putting in some micro twists in... I know i know i change my mind a lot... And I am just curious as to how do you detangle these during the take down... I can see the micro twists forming 2 tight ropes when you take them down and how do you get those ropes to become looser so you can comb through them. I am not sure i am making sens... But hope someone would get me... I am planning on making them tonight on my blow bried hair and keeping them for about 3 weeks... Hope this is realistic
> How is everyone doing?


 
I really don't do the micro twists so much because they really don't last any longer than small twists. But when I do wear micro twists before I start take down I pull my fingers across the twists to remove any shed hair that I can. I then coat my twists with oil and then spritz with just a little bit of water and baggy for an hour or overnight. If needed then I will apply some shea butter and work into the twists. I separate the twists into 6 to 10 sections that I will then use to detangle.

Then I just twirl the bottom of the twists to start to unravel and then separate them from the root.  Once all the the hair in a section is untwisted then I pull through the hair to remove all the shed hairs. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2011)

I had decided to just wear my twist for one week because I really don't think I can maintain my hair well for multiple weeks. So I was going to retwist this weekend. But I came down with a cold so no hair washing for me this week. So I am going to hold onto this for another week.

But I haven't moisturized and sealed since Tuesday so I need to get back on my maintenance program and get these twists in shape for another week.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 12, 2011)

This will be the last week of these twists. They've held up really well, but it's time to do a thorough cleaning and detangling.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Nov 12, 2011)

Since I didn't have any plans tonight, I decided to do my hair. 

First, I detangled in sections w/ aloe vera juice and coconut oil

Then, I deep conditioned w/ the coconut milk fat (I put it in the freezer for 30 minutes, cracked it open and spooned out the solid whites at the top) I mixed it with molasses.

Then I sat under a conditioning cap for 45 minutes, rinsed, mud wash, then conditioned with QB Burdock Root Butter Cream and sealed with shea butter.

I put about 5 chunky twists in and called it a night. I'll break them down into smaller twists later in the week.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 12, 2011)

The amount of shed hair I get after 3 weeks in twists is distressing.  Not bad, and an appropriate amount, to be sure, but still distressing.  I soaked my hair overnight in a mixture of aloe vera juice, afroveda's rice bran oil, and some pure neem oil (3 droppers full).  Naturally, the neem means I have to wash the pillow case, hair scarf, and bonnet, because DEAR LORD does that stuff stank .  BUT, I was able to get my hair fully detangled in just over an hour, which is MUCH better than the almost 3 hours I spent last time.  That combo is a keeper .


----------



## cch24 (Nov 12, 2011)

Took down 10 twists to try out my curlformers. That failed quickly, so I put the 10 twists back in until my usual hair day on Tuesday. I'm starting to think my twists are for life, and that doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2011)

Trying to rehydrate my twists since I will wear them another week instead of shampooing tomorrow. Misted with SM Mist. Massaged my scalp with my oil blend. Coated my hair with sunflower oil. And now baggying for an hour.

Tomorrow I think I will take each one down apply some water and butter and retwists to neaten them up and remove the shed hairs. 

Will be glad when my twists are longer so I can do less of them.


----------



## lolascurls (Nov 13, 2011)

I've been MIA for a while!
I'm still wearing my twists. I switch up with flat twists in front or on the sides. 
For the past week though, I've been wearing a bunch of smaller twists in front for a swoop bang-effect and medium -sized twists in the back.
This week, by God's grace, I'm keeping it really simple with chunky twists in the back!


----------



## FroFab (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been MIA also.  Between birthdays, holidays, and vacations I have just been way too busy.  I have been trying to stay in twist (or at least not go too long between twist/twist-outs).  So I tried the single head twists but it was a no-go because my fine strands get tangled easily even with blow-drying and combing out.  So after I blowdried, I came to the realization that after almost 4 years I am lost.  I have so many splits and ssks this is after major trims over the last year.  The ssks are inevitable but I think when I tried increasing how much I was wearing straight styles by flat ironing I inadvertently created more splits.  The problem is that I noticed the mid strand bubble type splits so I have been attacking those and I am still at BSL which means that over the year I have not had any real growth but such is life. 

I'm not too stressed about it all because BSL is not bad but I could be so much further.  I was wanting to end my journey for length at WL but I need improved health first.  I have been toying with the idea of texlaxing but I know that unless I figure out a better way to work with what I have the texlaxing might not help.  Plus my LO loves my hair and that's just the way I want it to remain so I guess I'll just have to figure out some other way to decrease the splits and ssks.

Anyway, I am going to post a few picks of my most recent set which I did two days ago on mostly damp/wet hair.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 13, 2011)

Im feeling really lazy, i've taken down my twists, doing my bi monthly deep treatment and was rocking a supa fly puff, for one night, and now... feeling too lazy for doing my medium mini twists. I think i will do twenty twists. and rocking headwraps. that's all : for the last 2 weeks of this month.  and for december I will do mini twists and let them on for the whole month.


----------



## gigi2011 (Nov 13, 2011)

After wearing my hair straight for 2 weeks for a well needed trim. I'm glad to be back in twist today. I missed my kinky-curly hair


----------



## JudithO (Nov 13, 2011)

So I did a length check... Pretty excited by the results...  Are we supposed to share??


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 13, 2011)

judy4all !!! WOW ive just checked your fotki how didn't u know you were apl !! you are 1-2 past apl !! that's great ! congrats !!
i also myself reach APL on 1st november. but i prefer to wait if i won't have a setback (like 2 months) we will never know.


----------



## JudithO (Nov 13, 2011)

lol Krystle~Hime I guess you found it... I was going to tell people to go to my fotki if i was allowed to share.... I need to update my signature.. I knew I was around APL.. definitely thrilled that I'm at least 1 inch past.. Looks like BSL may not be a dream afterall... You can look at my August album on Fotki for comparison...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 13, 2011)

Didn't feel like washing this week, so I retwisted the twists that were already in my head. will wear my out styles Thanksgiving week for 2 days then twist back up.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 14, 2011)

Is faithVA any closer to deciding on if she's gonna continue this challenge into 2012???


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 14, 2011)

Man, I came in here looking for some recent hair porn


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2011)

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14634353]Is @faithVA any closer to deciding on if she's gonna continue this challenge into 2012???


 
I am not ready to decide yet. I will decide the first week of December. I have been sick this week and hair has not been on my mind at all.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in! 
ive actually been wearing twists since mid-october and planned to continue til dec in a personal challenge of my own. Glad to see there are women to join up with in this!

TWIST STYLE: i do 2-strand twists all over, and pin them up, since they are pretty short down, using bobby pins or clips.

CARE REGIMEN: I leave the twists in for 1 week, usually taking them down either friday or saturday and retwisting sometime on the weekend.  when the twists are out i still pin my hair up to protect my ends. before re-twisting i wash/DC and every night i moisturize and seal the twists followed by a scalp massage with lightly applying Beemine sulfur serum to my scalp only and alternating that with a Megatek/water mixture on my scalp only every 2-3 days. (Megatek is new to my regimen, i just added that last night. If anyone has experience with that product id LOVE to hear about it!) I plan on adding a monthly DC with Megatek to my regimen as well.

HOPE TO ACHIEVE: I want to retain at least 1 inch of length and be able to pull my twists in a high bun. Also hope to see less breakage. I hope to hit APL by the spring so i may keep this challenge going if it works well. 

Sorry i cant post pics right now, i'll figure that out later. but now my hair when stretched hits just below my collarbone on my longest layer and with the twists down right around chin length. 

Thanks!


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey ecadnacmc, tell us whats going on with you? Why is a 2 day turn around hard for you? And how long are you wearing your twists?
> 
> If you take your hair down on Friday can you twist it back up on Sunday? or Monday?



faithVA
I have two young children at home DS who is 17mos and DD who is 3, plus I am a physician who is on call every 2-3 days and usually every other weekend (being on call = I may have to go into the hospital at anytime, and I do not want to go see a new sick patient with have twisted/half fro hair )It usually takes a whole day to do DD's hair and a whole day to do mine which leaves no time to do anything else.  I try to keep both of our hair in one protective style for at least 2 weeks but with DD's soft fine silky cottony 3C/4A hair it's hard to make her hair last that long.  In addition I have to try to do this and keep my DS entertained or if I get lucky he'll take a nap (but never long enough for me to complete either one of our hair).  DH helps sometimes but he doesn't understand why I just don't let someone else do our hair.  I've been natural off and on since 1993 and never made it past SL because whenever I got to SL my hair became difficult for me to handle and I would run to the salon for help and they would proceed to "texturize" or heat damage it back up to neck length.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I'm in!
> ive actually been wearing twists since mid-october and planned to continue til dec in a personal challenge of my own. Glad to see there are women to join up with in this!
> 
> TWIST STYLE: i do 2-strand twists all over, and pin them up, since they are pretty short down, using bobby pins or clips.
> ...


 

Welcome JustGROWwithIt, We have 6 more weeks left so happy growing.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> @faithVA
> I have two young children at home DS who is 17mos and DD who is 3, plus I am a physician who is on call every 2-3 days and usually every other weekend. It usually takes a whole day to do DD's hair and a whole day to do mine which leaves no time to do anything else. I try to keep both of our hair in one protective style for at least 2 weeks but with DD's soft fine silky cottony 3C/4A hair it's hard to make her hair last that long. In addition I have to try to do this and keep my DS entertained or if I get lucky he'll take a nap (but never long enough for me to complete either one of our hair). DH helps sometimes but he doesn't understand why I just don't let someone else do our hair. I've been natural off and on since 1993 and never made it past SL because whenever I got to SL my hair became difficult for me to handle and I would run to the salon for help nad they would proceed to "texturize" or heat damage it back up to neck length.


 
I here how busy you are ecadnacmc. Just do what you need to do. I promise I won't put cameras in your kitchen to find out if you retwisted your hair in 2 days. I promise 

So care for your hair the best you can and hopefully we can encourage you and support you as you move through SL and APL.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok ladies, I am still contemplating whether I am going to continue this challenge for 2012. Its not looking good so far because I really do want some flexibility. So I am looking at a few options

Option 1. Each person set their own twist challenge rules
Option 2. The challenge is changed to wearing twist/braids for 20 days min. 
Option 3. The challenge rules remain but each person must opt in/out for the current month.

Still thinking.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 16, 2011)

faithVA

What about...? 

-wear twists at least 5 days a week
-if you decide to PS with wigs, wear twists underneath
-3 passes to wear your hair straight per session


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2011)

@[USER said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14649869]@faithVA
> 
> What about...?
> 
> ...


 
I can add it to the list but I am being purely selfish while I am thinking of next years challenge. I don't want to wear twists 5 days a week 

Nor do I wear wigs. And I don't wear my hair straight. 

It looks like if I host the challenge I won't be participating in it 

I am just trying to figure out if I can really do that and be a good host.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2011)

How would everyone feel if I hosted the challenge but didn't participate?

Does that even make sense? I'm feeling some kind of way about that. 

My rebellious nature is flairing up - talkin bout - how you gonna make rules you ain't even gonna follow (smh).


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 16, 2011)

Just finished this weeks twists and already have 1/2 up!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 16, 2011)

I am so ready for the 2012 edition.  Can't wait to join.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I here how busy you are ecadnacmc. Just do what you need to do. I promise I won't put cameras in your kitchen to find out if you retwisted your hair in 2 days. I promise
> 
> So care for your hair the best you can and hopefully we can encourage you and support you as you move through SL and APL.



faithVA
Thanks!  I actually have already made it to APL. My short term goal is BSL, I just don't think I'm going to make it by the end of the challenge as I hoped.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 16, 2011)

Why is everyone putting it up to faithVA to start the challenge? I don't really think she's feeling it for next year. Me neither. 

Why doesn't someone else who's pressed on keeping twists for 2012 start it?

faith, I like the timing of this challenge. September to December 31st is perfect. It's kinda like a reveal  for the new year. If you start one just like this next year with the same rules I'm in!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Why is everyone putting it up to @faithVA to start the challenge? I don't really think she's feeling it for next year. Me neither.
> 
> Why doesn't someone else who's pressed on keeping twists for 2012 start it?
> 
> faith, I like the timing of this challenge. September to December 31st is perfect. It's kinda like a reveal for the new year. If you start one just like this next year with the same rules I'm in!


 
I think someone else say they would do it with me. I just don't remember who. 

I think I'm tired of twist.  My hair has been in twist since Fall of last year. And all of a sudden I've had enough. I think I just need a little break and then I will probably be ready for them again.

We still have 6 more weeks left.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 16, 2011)

I can admit I've tired of twists also. I just didn't want to drop out of the challenge just yet. I straightened my hair for the first time this past wknd and I am full SL/CL. It's so thick and full. Washing tonight and I have no idea how i'm going to style.  maybe chunky twists for the sake of the challenge!


----------



## NaijaNaps (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm bad at updating in this thread because I honestly am doing the same thing over and over, nothing exciting to report. I DC overnight with either AO GBP or ORS Replenishing once a week and retwist every other week. Haven't worn my hair out since Sept 3-4; I just retwist my old twists. Still haven't used a comb/brush either which I'm really enjoying. 

I have been experimenting with wrapping my twists at night to elongate them. I'll take pics over the weekend and upload (I promise!). I really like the way my twists fall when I take them down. 

I really would like to continue this challenge, at least for a few months into next year. I (think) I'm seeing nice retention so want to keep a good thing going. 

faithVA I would volunteer to co-coordinate the challenge with someone else (you deserve a break!) but I'm generally horrible at updating so that might be a huge fail


----------



## NaijaNaps (Nov 16, 2011)

-PYT what? No pics of this thick/full SL/CBL hair?!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm tired of twists too. I took my small twists out tonight. Check em out in the Everyday hair thread sticky! Anyway, I took those out, then I got some Qhemet twist butter and twisted them into bigger twists for a twistout tomorrow. I may keep the twistout for 3 days instead of 2. I'm kinda slacking cause I know our time is almost up!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2011)

Let me get my attitude back in gear. We are more than half way through this challenge. So I am recommitting because I know I can do it. I just hit a rough patch but I can work through this. 

So ladies let's hang in there and support each other. In a few more weeks we will be happy that we hung in there and we will have the progress to show it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 16, 2011)

C'mon ladies! Don't be discouraged. Twists are fun! *Whips twists back and forth*


----------



## -PYT (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's a pic ladies






I didn't wrap it because I wanted loose curls so I used flexi rods. The first day I put some product on my ends when I was rolling up my hair and they reverted!  didn't completely ruin the look though. Between the rollers and showers my hair was puffy but straight. Next time, I will use an actual heat protectant rather than only grapeseed oil and will deep condition to ensure optimal moisture before straightening. I really liked having straight hair again and that comb chase method WORKS! It was bone straight I tell you! Okay, i'm done rambling  put in my medium twists so I'll snap a pic tomorrow 
Eta: this is the longest my hair has EVER been. I owe it to twists because they've been my staple since becoming natural. Let's keep going ladies!!


----------



## cch24 (Nov 17, 2011)

This has been such a busy week. I finally get to wash my hair tonight after 11 days in twists. They're holding up, but my scalp itches! I need to get better about organizing my time so that all of the things I need to do get done.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Nov 17, 2011)

-PYT said:


> Here's a pic ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing! It looked great. 

I would really like to straighten my hair sometime next year but need to do it myself. I'm now researching the heating tools I'll need.

Did you blowdry and then flatiron? Which brands did you use?


----------



## -PYT (Nov 17, 2011)

NaijaNaps I blow dried using the tension method with a conair ionic dryer. Next time I may use a wide tooth comb or denman in place of a comb attachment because my ends were still quite kinky after blow drying. I flat ironed with my CHI. I'm in the market for another flat iron however since the CHI does not have heat settings. got full reversion though, so no regrets! HTH


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 17, 2011)

-PYT said:


> Here's a pic ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm fairly new to twists and am also at my longest length that I can ever remember having. It's about the same length as yours without the fullness you have (I'm working on that!) My question to you is, how do you take care of your hair when in the twists?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2011)

PYT looking great girl!!


----------



## NaijaNaps (Nov 17, 2011)

-PYT said:


> NaijaNaps I blow dried using the tension method with a conair ionic dryer. Next time I may use a wide tooth comb or denman in place of a comb attachment because my ends were still quite kinky after blow drying. I flat ironed with my CHI. I'm in the market for another flat iron however since the CHI does not have heat settings. got full reversion though, so no regrets! HTH



Thanks for sharing!

Yeah, I've been checking out videos of folks doing the tension method and I'm like my coily ends would laugh at that  I will def have to use a comb but I'm so afraid of potential damage...sigh

I haven't owned a flat iron since high school so I have no idea what cool new features are out there. I think heat settings are good though so you know how hot it gets right? I remember my flat iron just had low, med, high or something to that effect.... basic! lol


----------



## -PYT (Nov 17, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt I don't really have a set twist regimen, but here goes  I twist with castor oil mostly because it makes my hair so soft. This time I twisted with Afroveda's Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter and sealed with the castor oil and my hair feels so moisturized. I sleep in a satin bonnet or scarf and bonnet combo and a couple days of the week I'll Spritz, seal, and baggy overnight. After 3-4 days, I take down for a twistout and rock it til it looks bad lol. 

pookaloo83 thanks girl! I see you with that hang time. I definitely see growth 

NaijaNaps girl, i'm petrified of damage too but I did a thorough trim as I flat ironed so I feel like i'm starting with a clean slate. Gonna try to stick to a bi-monthly dusting schedule.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 17, 2011)

Today's twists


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought I was just overwhelmed, but I'm so sick of these twists I don't know what to do!  I really want to try "fake" locs or yarn braids.  I really don't like my hair exposed at all during cold Michigan winters but I'm sticking to the challenge and wearing some type of bun daily.


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm all challenged out. I've signed up for one challenge in 2012 and I'm thinking about dropping out. Shoot, I'm tired. I went hard this year.

Just one more month...


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 19, 2011)

My twists today. I did them after stretching my hair on curlformers (practicing hairdos for when this darn challenge is over).


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm taking a break from twisting.  Not from the challenge, mind you, but I have no ability to twist for hours on end so I'm taking a break and watching a DVD of Columbo on my half twisted hair .  But when I'm done, sometime this evening, I'll keep these in for two weeks before retwisting.

NaijaNaps, the tension method actually works very well.  I would suggest that you use a paddle brush or something similar on the ends of the hair to straighten them out.  I was super skeptical as well, but it actually does work fairly well.  My hair hates blowdrying with a passion, so I doubt I'll do it often, but give it a try .


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 19, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> I thought I was just overwhelmed, but I'm so sick of these twists I don't know what to do! I really want to try "fake" locs or yarn braids. I really don't like my hair exposed at all during cold Michigan winters but I'm sticking to the challenge and wearing some type of bun daily.


 
I'm over my twists too! But I'm sticking with it. Mine aren't very long so there isn't much I can with them. And I'm tired of looking at myself with them. I don't think I'll continue do them after this year


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 19, 2011)

This is the longest challenge I have ever stuck with.  I'm proud of myself. I got alot of compliments on my hair today. Today is day 2 with my hair out. Tomorrow I will be twisting sometime in the afternoon.  I wanted my hair out for Thanksgiving, but I think I'll be twisted up. So can't wait for this challenge to be over. But now I'm so used to twists, I think I'll be doing them more often. Especially since they're getting longer. Plus it's starting to get cool and really windy. Nothing cute about a flopped up tangled fro or twistout.  I will be off and on with twists even when this challenge is done. But mostly in 'out' styles.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 20, 2011)

Victoria44 said:


> I love my first mini-twist set! Its such an easy protective style, and i still get to touch my hair, unlike when i have braid extensions.  I've been able to retain moisture so much easier.
> 
> Does anyone baggy their twists every night? I heard some people have a problem with mildew by doing this, I want to avoid that, but i still love to baggy..
> 
> My only problem with my twists is that my heat damage from my transitioning days is so much more noticeable b/c that section of twists unravel a little and are just sooo straight at the bottom. how annoying



Victoria44 yes I baggy. I keep my twists 2 weeks. at the end of the first week I baggy!!
for the month of december i plan to keep my twists 4-5 weeks, that means I will baggy every weeks until I take them down


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 20, 2011)

just forget to mention Victoria44


----------



## OndoGirl (Nov 20, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I'm over my twists too! But I'm sticking with it. Mine aren't very long so there isn't much I can with them. And I'm tired of looking at myself with them. I don't think I'll continue do them after this year



+1....................


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just finished twisting!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone else lose hair when they twist? Like as I'm going down twisting I'm pulling out some hair. It's not alot but still.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 20, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Anyone else lose hair when they twist? Like as I'm going down twisting I'm pulling out some hair. It's not alot but still.


 
yeah i get a few strand of hair when i twist that come out.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 20, 2011)

Currently retwisting my hair. They are medium in thickness; I'm not used to twists this size, but I like them so far.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Anyone else lose hair when they twist? Like as I'm going down twisting I'm pulling out some hair. It's not alot but still.


 

Yes all the time. It doesn't matter how much I detangle and how much I think I have removed the shed hairs, when I twist my hair there is still more hair.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2011)

I had to wash my hair this week because my scalp was driving me crazy. So I have finally finished twisting. I tried to make them bigger because I really make them too small. So I finished in 2 hours which is good to me. I haven't been bold enough yet to just do 40 twists   Maybe when my hair is longer.

I swear my hair isn't getting any longer though


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm still down! Even if i'm wearing ONE BIG TWIST like I did this weekend, i'm still down! Today will be a pigtail with a twist...i'm still in! LOL! Seriously. My scalp is demanding to be cleansed every 3-4 days lately so my twist reggie has to be modified. 

faithVA  sometimes I feel as though I haven't made any length gains but as long as my hair is healthier or moving towards health I shall not complain! Improvements in texture, thickness or other qualities are just as important if not more so than length!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 21, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I had to wash my hair this week because my scalp was driving me crazy. So I have finally finished twisting. I tried to make them bigger because I really make them too small. So I finished in 2 hours which is good to me. I haven't been bold enough yet to just do 40 twists  Maybe when my hair is longer.
> 
> I swear my hair isn't getting any longer though


 

I feel like my hair isnt getting longer either but I was having a problem with breakage so of course I wasn't seeing any progress. But since I've been wearing my hair in twists and keeping my hands out of it for the most part it's been better. And I haven't noticed any hardly any breakage for the last couple of weeks! So...maybe I will hit APL next year...we'll see!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 21, 2011)

Fresh, medium-sized twists:












LOL - Yes, I have on a mask. Don't judge!


----------



## adamson (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't think I can be in this challenge anymore. I don't twist all of the time like I used to. It started causing too many knots at the end, on hair that doesn't need to be trimmed.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Nov 21, 2011)

School has been getting the best of me (which is a good thing) and I have decided to stay in extensions for awhile to I adjust to working full-time and going to school full-time.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2011)

[USER=316877 said:
			
		

> adamson[/USER];14685653]I don't think I can be in this challenge anymore. I don't twist all of the time like I used to. It started causing too many knots at the end, on hair that doesn't need to be trimmed.


 
If it not working for you I definitely understand. But maybe you are making your twists too small.


----------



## JudithO (Nov 21, 2011)

lol... I can't even get tired of these twists... it's pretty much the only thing that I can retain length in, wash my hair in, forget my hair in, not look a hot mess in... and sadly, I can go for one more yr in this year style... I'll be praying for you guys to hang in there till Dec. Good luck guys!


----------



## ladykpnyc (Nov 22, 2011)

I mini twisted my hair in in 4 hours :wow: I was amazed. Instead of dipping my hand in the shea butter to twist, I put the shea butter on an entire section and we at it...didn't realize how much time that would knock out of the process. I didn't dc before hand because my hair is getting tired of the moisture over kill. 

My ends are also dying for a trim. I'll take care of them when it's time to unravel.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 22, 2011)

adamson said:


> I don't think I can be in this challenge anymore. I don't twist all of the time like I used to. It started causing too many knots at the end, on hair that doesn't need to be trimmed.



I sometimes have this problem as well. What I found works very well is HEAVY sealing on the last inch or two of hair. I use plain vaseline on my last inch or so, and it reduces the problem tremendously.

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 22, 2011)

I want to keep my next twists set for five weeks. (until 30th december) any thoughts/advices???? 
routine : 
scalp massages every other day with essential oils in castor oil. 
baggying once a week. 
moisture and seal every to every other day.


----------



## cch24 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh no! Everyone is getting tired of their twists and I'm starting to have nightmares about what I'd do with my hair if it wasn't for twists. I suppose I have been wearing my hair in a bun for almost 3 years, so twists in a bun don't bother me at all.

I'm deep conditioning now, and then I'll put my hair in 40 twists.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 22, 2011)

it's been a bit since i've updated here.  today is the 23rd day with this current set of twists.  still have my goal of 6 weeks, but still taking it one day at a time.  

cleansed and dc'ed last night (rinsed this morning before work & oil rinsed)

ive been dreading the takedown process for these.  my previous recent sets have been a breeze to takedown and detangle, but i dunno about these because they're smaller.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok so telling on myself. I put my twists in Sunday and took them down today to rock a twist out for the holiday. While it is down I want to see if I can put it in a bun and see if there are any other styles I can wear at this length.

I also want to find out if retwisting at night gives me good twist out that I can wear for a few days or if it is a hot mess. 

I will leave my hair out for more than the 2 days alloted by the challenge. But it will be going back up this weekend.


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, since we're ratting ourselves out:

They're baaack. The mini twists are back. I know I said I was breaking up with them but I just couldn't stay away. I said my limit was going to be fifty so why did I put in 84 of these puppies?! I'd been doing so well and I go and do the unholy backslide.

I'm really going to try to not leave them in too long before redoing them because I think that's where I run into trouble. My goal is to not exceed 2.5 weeks before a do over.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Nov 23, 2011)

These are 2 week old twists - haven't washed them so they don't get too fuzzy but will probably wash this weekend. 

I've got good hang from my twist-wrapping routine and the million bobby pins it requires  Forgot to take pics of that. Maybe tomorrow morning. 





















ETA: um sorry for the huge pics - don't know how to resize


----------



## ladykpnyc (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheaters!!!!!  

I cheated last week, but I only went an extra day.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> Cheaters!!!!!
> 
> I cheated last week, but I only went an extra day.


 
Girl don't let me have to ban you from this thread, calling somebody out


----------



## lolascurls (Nov 24, 2011)

lol!
I've been wearing chunky twists in buns most of the week. Did a good detangle on Saturday. 
Seriously, hiding my hair in twists makes it a real nice surprise when I'm stretching it out to do mini-length checks. Some parts are almost HL! 
Oh well, I've cornrowed once side to midway back (my flat twists are not neat enough yet) and the rest is either in medium sized twists (the bang area) or chunky twists.

By God's grace, I'm going to another hair meetup on Sunday (after a long working weekend).


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been doing good with keeping my twists in even though they are bugging me. I'm retaining length so well with this style that as much as I want to stop wearing them, I don't know if I can because of the good it does for me! Depending on the progress I see at the beginning of the year I might continue with the dreaded twists or try my hand at bunning. My hair grows/retains best when left alone so I'm not sure how bunning will affect that...But I do need another protective style after this. Any thoughts?


----------



## gigi2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

On the 11th day with my twist. I put them on perm rods last night to rock a twist and curl for the next two days. Will detangle/wash on Saturday and twist up again Sunday. Twist are my primary style of choice, it's the only way I can maintain my hair without a lot of daily manipulation. I only wish I knew how to flat twist so I could do some updo(s)


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok didn't make it long with the twist out  Last night I really didn't want to twist my hair up. So now I know I won't be wearing my hair out on the regular. I probably would be willing to do my hair a max of 3x a week but probably more like 2.

I sprayed my hair with AVG/oil mix and put in 20 twists. I had good definition with my twists. But with my hair as this length I needed more twists to get good coverage. 

My hair is still to short for any kind of bun. I tried a puff and it just wasn't working. So I put my hair up into a banana clip.

Before dinner I realized I wouldn't want to retwist my hair tonight, so I have put my hair up in flat twist. It will probably stay in flat twist until I wash it Saturday or Sunday. 

Maybe by April I will have more length to do things with.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

gigi2011 said:


> On the 11th day with my twist. I put them on perm rods last night to rock a twist and curl for the next two days. Will detangle/wash on Saturday and twist up again Sunday. Twist are my primary style of choice, it's the only way I can maintain my hair without a lot of daily manipulation. I only wish I knew how to flat twist so I could do some updo(s)


 
I just learned how to flat twist and it's easier than I expected! I wish my twists hung like yours. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 26, 2011)

wore my hair out for thanksgiving, and black friday

Re-twisting now!! I love the ease of twists


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been twisting but I haven't taken any photos yet. I'm going to really try to be deliberate with documenting my progress.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

Back to the routine. Mudwashed, DCd and twisted hair with SM Smoothie. I didn't use any gel this time. And I can definitely tell the difference. With just a cream or a butter my hair is really fuzzy. The gel gives my hair a smoother look. And I won't be able to wear a twist out at the end of the week because the smoothie gives me 0 hold. But it feels soft 

I was going to do 8 rows of 8 twists but I got lazy and didn't feel like parting out 8 rows  Not sure how many twists I have. I made them bigger than I usually do. And surprisingly it doesn't look too bad. I am going to try to pull them back into a bun for the rest of the week.


----------



## that1girl (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been wearing a set of box braids for the past three weeks. I'm planning on washing and twisting my hair today


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 28, 2011)

faithVA i just started using Beemine Bee hold curly butter for my twists and it gives great hold and softness


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> @faithVA i just started using Beemine Bee hold curly butter for my twists and it gives great hold and softness


 
Thanks JustGROWwithIt. I know there are a lot of good products out there but I have put a lot of restrictions on my products because I know how I am.  The only thing I buy online is the Terressential Mudwash. Everything else has to be a local purchase.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 28, 2011)

faithVA,
yea I am a bit of a recovering product junkie lol


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> @faithVA,
> yea I am a bit of a recovering product junkie lol


 
I understand. Lots of people are   It has taken me months to get down to the few products I have now. Yesterday I think was a record.

Washed with mudwash
Put an oil blend on my scalp
Conditioned with AO Chamomile
Twisted with SM Smoothie

I am thinking I can eventually get this down to conditioner and an oil rinse


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been bad. I have had this twistout in since Friday. Smh. I planned to retwist on Sunday but came down with a cold and body aches. Today I still feel like **** but I HAVE to wash and retwist today. Cold front is coming. Don't want a wet head.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been bad too...been rocking this twistout since Thanksgiving!  Castor oil/Totally Twisted butter made for great definition.  Not disturbing the curl is the key to longevity!    ahem, off my soap box.  I NEED to wash my hair by tomorrow so that will be the ticket and rock them til the weekend probably


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep. It still looks fresh. I dont disturb my curls either.  Lord give me the strength to wash and twist tonight. I don't see myself doing it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok splain to me. My hair isn't long enough to pineapple so when I go to sleep I still put on my bonnet. But my girls then get pushed up. So how are you guys sleeping on your twist outs. And do you have to stretch your hair out in the morning?

I could use some tips.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 28, 2011)

pookaloo83 you sure you can't push off washing til you feel better? 

faithVA on the first couple nights, I tie a scarf loosely around the perimeter, then put a bonnet on for the rest and i sleep on my back so nothing on the sides gets too smushed.  I put on a shower cap in the shower to prevent frizzies, but in the bathroom while it's still steamy, I shake my hair to fluff it out.  When I don't care as much anymore, I just pop the bonnet on and snooze.  Pineappling was always a fail to me.

Here's a vid for reference: http://youtu.be/BS3hBqmZeak


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think I'm gonna wash tonight and let it airdry overnight. My boss said I don't have to come in tomorrow. I'm gonna call and make sure. If I do, I'll rock a braidout and twist after work. If not, I'll airdry in braids and twist in the morning,


----------



## ladykpnyc (Nov 29, 2011)

I put my mini twists in 4 sections, spritzed each with aloe vera juice and applied a little of my coconut ginger whipped shea butter. Then I flat twisted each section and bantu knotted the ends. I unraveled in the morning; my hair was soo curly and soft. I will redo this tonight after my workout.


----------



## cch24 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tonight I will be doing some experimenting with taking my twists down and putting curlers on conditioner soaked stretched hair. If it doesn't look right, I'll have to blow dry my hair for an event in December, and I'd really prefer not to. Either way, I'll be washing and retwisting tomorrow night.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Nov 29, 2011)

faithVA I don't pineapple either. I put my hair in a low pony, tie a silk scarf around my hair--leaving the pony sticking out. Once it's secure, I take the hair tie out. Then I cover with a satin bonnet. When I wait up. my hair is still pretty stretched b/c the scarf held it pretty taut. 

HTH


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> @faithVA I don't pineapple either. I put my hair in a low pony, tie a silk scarf around my hair--leaving the pony sticking out. Once it's secure, I take the hair tie out. Then I cover with a satin bonnet. When I wait up. my hair is still pretty stretched b/c the scarf held it pretty taut.
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks, maybe my hair is still too short for all of these. My hair won't be long enough for a low pony for many more months. And its pretty dense so trying to get it back, um not sure. Maybe I can try a high one and a low one but not sure. I guess I'm in that in between stage - too long for the bonnet but not long enough to secure any other way yet.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 29, 2011)

I did this last set of twists too loose; most of my twists in the back are only 2/3 of the way twisted now. LOL


----------



## FroFab (Nov 29, 2011)

Rocking medium twists that took much longer than I expected to put in.  The one good thing is that I managed to thoroughly detangle as I twisted.  I have officially added castor oil to my staples list (I have no other hard and fast staples yet, haha), but because I live in a very humid environment my hair really seems to respond well to castor oil as a sealer/humectant.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 29, 2011)

Is castor oil a heavier sealant that EVOO? I coat the ends of my twists with EVOO to seal in moisture but I think something heavier may work better.


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I haven't posted in a while but I've been reading the updates.  I'm still in my mohawk twist-updo.  It's going on 4 weeks which is great for me.  My twist styles usually only last 2-3 weeks. I plan to take them out and deep condition this weekend.  My next still will be medium twists on wet hair.  I'm hoping they will shrink into short twists that I can wear out without having to do much to them.  As long as I add EVOO to them everyday, I won't have a problem with detangling when it's time to take them out.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 29, 2011)

So I washed last night and put it in celie braids to dry overnight. I just finished twisting not too long ago. But the ends look kinda funny so I'm About to take my shower and let the steam curl up the ends. Next week I will wash in the twists and retwist. No twistout for next week since I've been a bad girl.  I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Is castor oil a heavier sealant that EVOO? I coat the ends of my twists with EVOO to seal in moisture but I think something heavier may work better.


 
Castor oil is much heavier than EVOO. You can also try a butter straight or a butter/oil blend.


----------



## cch24 (Nov 29, 2011)

It worked it worked!!! I took my twists down, saturated each piece in conditioner (a little too much conditioner, I have white clumps that didn't look good, good thing this was practice) and I had the easiest time with my curlformers. My hair is sooo straight and silky. I can't wait until December 10th to try it again. Here are some pictures!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 30, 2011)

cch24    

Did you airdry your curlformers? Which set did you purchase?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 30, 2011)

faithVA Thanks for answering my question and for the tip. I will be looking for some castor oil this weekend. Can that be found at a BSS?


----------



## FroFab (Nov 30, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Is castor oil a heavier sealant that EVOO? I coat the ends of my twists with EVOO to seal in moisture but I think something heavier may work better.



I think castor oil is heavier than EVOO.


----------



## FroFab (Nov 30, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> faithVA Thanks for answering my question and for the tip. I will be looking for some castor oil this weekend. Can that be found at a BSS?



I usually get mine from health food stores or even pharmacies.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 30, 2011)

cch24 said:


> It worked it worked!!! I took my twists down, saturated each piece in conditioner (a little too much conditioner, I have white clumps that didn't look good, good thing this was practice) and I had the easiest time with my curlformers. My hair is sooo straight and silky. I can't wait until December 10th to try it again. Here are some pictures!


 
That's really cute. I want goldilock braids like that


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 30, 2011)

cch24 said:


> It worked it worked!!! I took my twists down, saturated each piece in conditioner (a little too much conditioner, I have white clumps that didn't look good, good thing this was practice) and I had the easiest time with my curlformers. My hair is sooo straight and silky. I can't wait until December 10th to try it again. Here are some pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cch24 (Nov 30, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> cch24
> 
> Did you airdry your curlformers? Which set did you purchase?



NappyNelle - I sat under the dryer for about 90 minutes because I started fairly late. I'm sure they could be airdried since my hair was technically not "wet". I just took my twists out and applied conditioner.

ETA: I used the extra long and wide curlformers. 32 for my whole head. I really wish they would make some extra long and extra wide so you could have a looser curl sometimes.



pookaloo83 said:


> It came out pretty? So you did all that to put it in braids? It was so pretty, what's your heir type cch24



pookaloo83 - I was just trying to see if it would work, so it was a trial run for my event in December. I did want to flounce around once my curls were set, but it was late and I had class early this morning. I have a 3c curl pattern but my texture is super cottony. I always compare my hair to Empressri's hair.


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 1, 2011)

Been wearing my hair in a french roll and imma call it a twist! Word. My hair is thriving BUT every time my scalp is exposed to the air for more than 3 days....I have issues. Small twists have suddenly become inconvenient. 

Today is wash day! I can't wait to get rid of these kids and mud my hair!

Oh and i've got the usual itch to straighten my hair. I'm trying hard to resist but I really need to guage my progress (if any). after spending the end of 2010 and much of 11 trimming away damage i'm excited to see what i'm working with to start off 2012.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2011)

This whole post is funny



discodumpling said:


> Been wearing my hair in a french roll and imma call it a twist! Word.


  



> Today is wash day! I can't wait to get rid of these kids and mud my hair!


 



> after spending the end of 2010 and much of 11 trimming away damage i'm excited to see what i'm working with to start off 2012.


 -- I am with you on this one. I did the same thing. We are going to have some swanging hair for the summer.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 1, 2011)

did my twists yesterday... I'm so shocked they look like kinky twists !!!!!!!!!!!!! my hair get a great improvement in 2011, I use to have fine hair with not so much density... now i'm so shocked I don't know what to say lol *emotion*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

on pic 2 shrinkage is getting in da place  




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SimJam (Dec 2, 2011)

new set of twists

I had just taken them out of 2 pig tails so there's a line down the middle
twisted with darcy botanicals avocado and honey twisting creme mixed with kinky curly curling custard


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 3, 2011)

I know I am few weeks late for the mid review, but better late than never, Here is my length check, I have a lot of growing to do this month in order to reach my goals. I believe I can do it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AttkXOnYYeM


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 3, 2011)

Pretty hair SimJam, Seamonster and Krystle~Hime!!! I can't wait for the end of year reveals.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 3, 2011)

Today was a LONG day.  I undid my twists last night and oiled them, then covered with AO GPB overnight.

I rinsed super thoroughly this morning and then did  a bentonite/rhassoul clay treatment, which I left on for 45 minutes.  Rinsed that, did an oil rinse followed by co-wash with Wen Ginger Pumpkin, and finalized with acv rinse.  I used Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask as a leave-in, sealed with a butter blend, and then decided to use CON Argan Oil  foam wrap to give some hold while twisting (I avoid gel if I can).

I used Nonie's method of twisting the individual strands one way and then twisting them together to help prevent the shed hair issue I have.   I have to say this is the best set of twists I've ever done, even my SO says they look great, but my word they took 6 hours to do.  I have to take breaks, but it was still maddening.  I'll see how my hair goes for the next 3 weeks; if they still look good I'll leave them in for a 4th week.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ronnieaj, you know you wrong for teasing, don'tcha? Where da pics??????


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 4, 2011)

@Nonie, okay okay okay!!  No beating or spanking me!  I'll get some up tomorrow when my picture-taker/uploader wakes up .


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 4, 2011)

Ronnieaj
what was your shed hairs issue ?


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 4, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Pretty hair SimJam, Seamonster and Krystle~Hime!!! I can't wait for the end of year reveals.



thank you NappyNelle ^o^
faithVA
mmmh by the way what are you supposed to "show" for the reveal? I thought this was just like a "stick to this style" challenge, not a growth/length challenge.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 4, 2011)

Krystle~Hime, my shed hair tends to tangle around the outside of my twists in a pretty short period of time, almost forming a cocoon around each twist.  If I go longer than 3 weeks without taking the twists out and thoroughly detangling, I have a mess of a time undoing my twists.  I'm hoping that by twisting the hair individually first, the shed hairs will be encapsulated there and not around the twists, and make detangling easier.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 4, 2011)

Ronnieaj oh okay I see.
Yes I totally understand it because that's how I naturally do my twists. That's true it helps very well with shed hairs. What I do in plus is twisting with gel ; it helps shed hairs to stay "in place". I mean I twist my hair every 2 weeks so I can see the difference when I use gel and when I do not(i use flaxseed gel). If you can, give it a try. 
Gel + twisting each strands first before twisting them together = detangling like a charm.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> thank you NappyNelle ^o^
> @faithVA
> mmmh by the way what are you supposed to "show" for the reveal? I thought this was just like a "stick to this style" challenge, not a growth/length challenge.


 
For the reveal, show 3 pics of your twists. Your starting pic, your mid challenge pic (yeah we were all supposed to take one) and your end of challenge pic. 

Well it is a growth challenge. The name of the challenge is Twist for Growth   We may not see that much over a few months but let's go for it anyway. It's always good to have a record.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> @Krystle~Hime, my shed hair tends to tangle around the outside of my twists in a pretty short period of time, almost forming a cocoon around each twist. If I go longer than 3 weeks without taking the twists out and thoroughly detangling, I have a mess of a time undoing my twists. I'm hoping that by twisting the hair individually first, the shed hairs will be encapsulated there and not around the twists, and make detangling easier. Hope that makes sense.


 
I definitely want to know if this works for you. I hope so. I have not gotten it to work for me yet. Even if I do the Nonie method, once my hairs shed, they curl up and work their way up to the root and wrap away. So I usually stop at 2 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

I had a long hair day today. 
I washed with black soap shampoo.
I hennaed (is that a word? ) for 2 hour and rinsed.
Massaged a little oil into my scalp
DCd with AO Blue Chamomile for 1 hour under heat cap and rinsed
Applied my leave-in and sprayed with SM Mist and sectioned my hair
Dusted my ends
Sprayed twist section with water, applied oil blend, butter blend 
Twisted each section with KCCC.

I have about 60 twists in my hair. I realize my hair is too short to do any less than that.

The combination of water, oil, butter and gel is a winner for me. My twists are stretched but they still have a nice fullness. (No, No pictures ). But I will try to take some with my mom's camera tomorrow.

I think this may be one of the best sets of twists I have done in a while.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I may cowash today while in the twists and retwist later.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 4, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> thank you NappyNelle ^o^
> faithVA
> mmmh by the way what are you supposed to "show" for the reveal? I thought this was just like a "stick to this style" challenge, not a growth/length challenge.





faithVA said:


> For the reveal, show 3 pics of your twists. Your starting pic, your mid challenge pic (yeah we were all supposed to take one) and your end of challenge pic.



Yep... I'm looking to see any changes in our twists. Plus, many of us are in targeted length challenges so I'm guessing we'll be updating any progress in here as well as the other challenges.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok so the good news for some, is that I will start this challenge again in 2012 at least for the 1st quarter. So their will be a Twist/Braid for Growth Challenge 1st quarter 2012. 

I figured out a way to do this challenge and my healthy crown challenge without causing a conflict. 

So for those continuing on, just use your reveal pic from this challenge as your starting pic for the next.

I probably won't put the challenge up until xmas week when I have time off. 

Most of the rules will stay the same. But if you have any ideas for changes let me know and I will consider them. But upfront, I only implement rules that I can honestly follow because I don't want to host a challenge where I am cheating all the time  (um like my Steaming challenge


----------



## JudithO (Dec 4, 2011)

lol @ steaming challenge... I would like to start steaming... I'm in for another challenge next year.. so far I'm retaining well!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 4, 2011)

I cowashed my hair while in twists and used vo5. Then I let them airdry and retwisted. I wont be joining the next challenge. I missed my hair too much! I'm gonna try rollersetting next. See what those ladies are doing over there. Lol


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok so the good news for some, is that I will start this challenge again in 2012 at least for the 1st quarter. So their will be a Twist/Braid for Growth Challenge 1st quarter 2012.
> 
> I figured out a way to do this challenge and my healthy crown challenge without causing a conflict.
> 
> ...



twists/braids??? so that means cornrows are allowed ??? If yes, I will be in  !!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> twists/braids??? so that means cornrows are allowed ??? If yes, I will be in  !!


 
Yes, I think cornrows are allowed now. I think  Cant' remember. The rules wont' change that much. Will still be twists and braids, no wigs, extensions, hiding your hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 5, 2011)

You ladies are gonna have some AMAZING retention with this challenge continuing on to next year


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Yes, I think cornrows are allowed now. I think  Cant' remember. The rules wont' change that much. Will still be twists and braids, no wigs, extensions, hiding your hair.



whaaaat, I want to wear cornrows under wig ?? so i won't be in finally :'( ! I will miss you all 
but i will be the cheerleader and support y'all  

(it's too cold here in europe, I thought i would be twisting until next spring,but I need to wear a wig as a beanie hat lol, too cold  )


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> whaaaat, I want to wear cornrows under wig ?? so i won't be in finally :'( ! I will miss you all
> but i will be the cheerleader and support y'all


 
Sorry Krystle~Hime  But if you want to wear cornrows under wigs, then the hide your hair challenge might be for you.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 5, 2011)

cowashed in twists and re-twisted with Qhemet AOHC ... yummy


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm really not feeling these twists I put in Saturday night.  It's only been two days and they look a week old already.  I'm not sure what happened this time.  They never look this messy so soon.  I'm going to pin them up tonight and try to forget about them the rest of the week (except for nightly moisturizing).  I'm way too busy this week to even consider retwisting them.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 7, 2011)

cch24 said:


> It worked it worked!!! I took my twists down, saturated each piece in conditioner (a little too much conditioner, I have white clumps that didn't look good, good thing this was practice) and I had the easiest time with my curlformers. My hair is sooo straight and silky. I can't wait until December 10th to try it again. Here are some pictures!



*SPEECHLESS*  

Just beautiful hair!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been cheating this week. I took my twists down Friday and after washing on Sunday I started to re-twist. I flat twisted the top of and was going to 2-strand twist the rest but never got around to it and now I just don't feel like it lol. So I've been wearing half twists since Sunday. Monday and Tuesday I put it up in a french roll and today I did a poof with a twist out on the back half of my hair and then tucked the ends under in a bun. It actually looks really cute with the flat twists in front. I will wear it this way tomorrow too and retwist sometime this weekend. I am retaining well with the twists so even though they are getting on my nerves I will most likely join the challenge again next year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I've been cheating this week. I took my twists down Friday and after washing on Sunday I started to re-twist. I flat twisted the top of and was going to 2-strand twist the rest but never got around to it and now I just don't feel like it lol. So I've been wearing half twists since Sunday. Monday and Tuesday I put it up in a french roll and today I did a poof with a twist out on the back half of my hair and then tucked the ends under in a bun. It actually looks really cute with the flat twists in front. I will wear it this way tomorrow too and retwist sometime this weekend. I am retaining well with the twists so even though they are getting on my nerves I will most likely join the challenge again next year.


 
oooh I'm telling the challenge leader. You can't be cheatin' 

oh I'm the challenge leader 

Just messing with you. Just hang in there. I had my moment of going stir crazy too. Fortunately, I'm lazy and got tired of putting it up every night.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

I am wearing a twist out a little early this week. I have an interview today  I sure hope I get it. Then I was going to put it back up. But I have a lunch day tomorrow . I haven't had a date that I really wanted to go on in so long I can't remember. So the hair is staying down until tomorrow lunch. But then I have the xmas ball Saturday night. So it looks like early Saturday morning I will be retwisting to get a nice twist out for Saturday night.

But then it will go back into twist Sunday. And I don't have any big events until February. Unless tall, dark and handsome asks me out on a real date. (swoon) 

I really need to find a wig.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 8, 2011)

oooh faithVA hope you have fun on your date !!!

twists are doing good, however i just looked back on what i wanted to achieve with this challenge and I realized i havnt even been practicing my rope twists ... oh well, at leaset my 2 stand twists have vastly improved


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 8, 2011)

My twists are really short this time around. It's cute, but I like a lil more hang time. Lol I know what I fir wrong though. So I did no twistout this week. Maybe next week. Idk.


----------



## FroFab (Dec 8, 2011)

Wearing some medium twists I put in that I'm not really feeling.  Have had them in since Sunday and moisturize and seal with water, leave-in, and castor oil no longer than every other day.  I've been thinking about splitting them for a while but with the Christmas Party season upon me, I think I'll be doing a twist out soon.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm on day two of putting in my mini-twists. I just did the nape and MY TWISTS ARE RESTING ON MY SHOULDERS!!! whoooo!!! I'm so excited right now  Can't wait till I'm BSL and my twists are at my armpits lol!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

PaigeJessica said:


> I'm on day two of putting in my mini-twists. I just did the nape and MY TWISTS ARE RESTING ON MY SHOULDERS!!! whoooo!!! I'm so excited right now  Can't wait till I'm BSL and my twists are at my armpits lol!


 
I'm so jealous  No for real 

Your twist look so good. I love your bushy ends 

How long are you going to keep them?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

I had 60 twists in my hair to produce the twist out I have today. It's not as good as when I have 80+ twists but it will do. I need to twits it up tonight. I wonder how 40 twists will look? 

I don't have a good feeling about it but going to give it a try. I think I will separate my hair into 3 sections and split the 40 twists between the three sections.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'm pumped! lol! I won't finish them till tomorrow probably *sigh*, I'm going to leave them in till after the New Year. I've never tried braiding and bantu knotting mini twists so I'm going to experiment this holiday season


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 8, 2011)

Found a cute style! May try this next week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuerAlb5AbQ


----------



## -PYT (Dec 8, 2011)

Did med-chunky twists yesterday. twisting out this weekend. Mini twists after next week!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

I retwisted my hair for a twist out tomorrow. I put in 45 twists in 40 minutes. I think with practice I can get that down to 30 minutes. For me that's good. Now let's see if the twist out looks like anything tomorrow. If it does then I finally have a twist out regimen. If not I guess its going into a puff


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 8, 2011)

I washed and deep conditioned my twists. They are drying in two flat twists now.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 9, 2011)

PaigeJessica
your twists look great! I wish I had the time/patience to put mini twists in my hair. 


PaigeJessica said:


> I'm on day two of putting in my mini-twists. I just did the nape and MY TWISTS ARE RESTING ON MY SHOULDERS!!! whoooo!!! I'm so excited right now  Can't wait till I'm BSL and my twists are at my armpits lol!


----------



## PaigeJessica (Dec 9, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> PaigeJessica
> your twists look great! I wish I had the time/patience to put mini twists in my hair.



JustGROWwithIt thanks  today I was like wtf was I thinking putting in these mini twists?? I have one more section that should be finished by the end of tomorrow and then I better leave these in till January or I'll be so mad at myself


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm still wearing twists in some style! I wore chunky twists and now I have changed to the single braids in the back with two-strand twists in the front!
Trying out my shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie on the twists!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2011)

Update on my twist out regimen. My twist looked great when I went to bed but they shrunk to half their size when I went to bed.  I forgot to combine my twists into a braid to keep them stretched out. So I had great hold but it was too short to wear out. And I need another 5 twist in the back to give it some fullness. But its a start.

So my twist out has been put up into a french roll and I have taken the front sections and twisted them back loosely and pinned them up. So it looks sort of cute.

I like wearing my hear up anway and all of the twists makes my hair look wavy so its good.

I have to retwist my hair for the ball so I will try it again tomorrow.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 10, 2011)

Tomorrow is wash day so I will be putting my hair back into twists then...I need low manipulation styles to retain. I will be trying out a new leave-in conditioner and moisturizer so I'll see how it goes!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 10, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Update on my twist out regimen. My twist looked great when I went to bed but they shrunk to half their size when I went to bed.  I forgot to combine my twists into a braid to keep them stretched out. So I had great hold but it was too short to wear out. And I need another 5 twist in the back to give it some fullness. But its a start.
> 
> So my twist out has been put up into a french roll and I have taken the front sections and twisted them back loosely and pinned them up. So it looks sort of cute.
> 
> ...


 
Excuse me teacher @faithVA  Excuse me! Woo hoo  But shouldn't this^^ post have had photos? Some of us students are slow and not good at visualizing. So can you kindly use visuals next time.  

BTW, I don't know if you baggy or not, but even if you don't braid twists to stretch for the night, baggying does make the twist "flexible" so you can put them up in a do that looks like you planned it. Or you can braid them immediately after taking the cap off and let the hair airdry while you have breakfast and that should give you a bit of a stretch.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Dec 10, 2011)

I finished my mini twists yesterday after three days of working for 8+ hours a day. Man I'm so glad I'm done! 
I wore them half up and half down today. Don't laugh at my sad little ponytail !


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 10, 2011)

PaigeJessica Congratulations. Those twists are MAGNIFICENT.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 10, 2011)

PaigeJessica, I love 'em and love the do. I actually think your ponytail gives the look a floral effect that I find very pretty!


----------



## PaigeJessica (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks NappyNelle and Nonie ! 

Nonie, now that you said that I can see the floral effect too. That makes me feel better about my baby pony haha.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2011)

Nonie said:


> Excuse me teacher @faithVA  Excuse me! Woo hoo  But shouldn't this^^ post have had photos? Some of us students are slow and not good at visualizing. So can you kindly use visuals next time.
> 
> BTW, I don't know if you baggy or not, but even if you don't braid twists to stretch for the night, baggying does make the twist "flexible" so you can put them up in a do that looks like you planned it. Or you can braid them immediately after taking the cap off and let the hair airdry while you have breakfast and that should give you a bit of a stretch.


 
Nonie, Now Ere'body knows that my camera is broken so I don't have any pictures. Now, why you trying to come in here causing trouble. Off to detention for you young lady. I should get a new camera for xmas.

And when I was complaining about my twists shrinking up, I was trying to wear a twist out. So I have to stretch it the night before to get it to be some kind of decent length so it doesn't look like an afro. I wasn't really trying to wear an upstyle. My hair needs a few hours to stretch and be able to retain it.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 11, 2011)

hay all, I'm in chunky twists, did them today.
twisted with qhemet cocotree detangling ghee as a "deep leave-in" under AOHC yummeh


----------



## Nonie (Dec 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Nonie, Now Ere'body knows that my camera is broken so I don't have any pictures. Now, why you trying to come in here causing trouble. Off to detention for you young lady. I should get a new camera for xmas.
> 
> And when I was complaining about my twists shrinking up, I was trying to wear a twist out. So I have to stretch it the night before to get it to be some kind of decent length so it doesn't look like an afro. I wasn't really trying to wear an upstyle. My hair needs a few hours to stretch and be able to retain it.



Girl, I missed the memo about your cam. 

But the suggestion I made of braiding them as soon as you took the baggy off and let them airdry while you have breakfast and get ready would make the twist-out longer.


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 12, 2011)

18 Bantu knots until I knot-out for my office party on Wednesday then it's back to my regularly scheduled twisting program till XMAS!


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 12, 2011)

Took down my twists. I guess I'll work this twist out for a few days.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2011)

Nonie said:


> Girl, I missed the memo about your cam.
> 
> But the suggestion I made of braiding them as soon as you took the baggy off and let them airdry while you have breakfast and get ready would make the twist-out longer.


 
Nonie, I understood what you meant. For most 45 minutes might do. But my hair won't set that fast. I've already tried it. For a good twist out I need it to stretch for at least 2 hours to stay stretched. If I take it out sooner, it will be stretched for 30 minutes, but then it will start to curl up and shrink back up to its original length. 

I'm working on that cam though.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2011)

Did a real simple reggie yesterday. Oiled and massages my scalp. DCd on dry hair with AO Blue Chamomile and sat under my heat cap for 45 minutes. Did an oil rinse. Applied SM Smoothie. And twisted. I probably have about 60 in. They really don't look that great but  I'm glad its done.

I am looking forward to being able to pull my twists into a low pony. Right now I can put mosts of my twists into a high bun. But even that requires quite a bit of work. 

So I guess my next goal is getting all of my twists EASILY into a high bun.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 12, 2011)

Had this twistout in since Saturday. So today I'm going to was after work, then put in bigger twists and do the style in that yt link that I posted earlier.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @Nonie, I understood what you meant. For most 45 minutes might do. But my hair won't set that fast. I've already tried it. For a good twist out I need it to stretch for at least 2 hours to stay stretched. If I take it out sooner, it will be stretched for 30 minutes, but then it will start to curl up and shrink back up to its original length.
> 
> I'm working on that cam though.




Aahh...I forgot y'all are product users. My hair is very obedient but that's only coz I have no product on it. Product would cause shrinkage so that even if I stretched it for a whole day it'd still revert.  So never mind my crazy suggestion faithVA.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Dec 12, 2011)

I installed some new twist last night using Paul Mitchell's Leave-in and my shea butter mixture.  I'm loving my twists


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 12, 2011)

Soo..... I tried to emulate that hairstyle and it was a fail. I did my twists big like hers too. Took me bout 30 ito do. The shortest time for me doing twists since I've been in this challenge ever.  But the styling was a fail. So..... I'm going to rock a beanie all week with a flat twist in the front and the twists still twisted in the back until Sunday or next monday.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 12, 2011)

I dunno if I updated here...but I did put new braids in last week.  Today is day # 8.  I dc'ed them yesterday...been dc'ing every 4 days or so.  A few weeks til reveal.  I dont have a mid challenge photo...I never took one...I don't think therell be much difference anyway.    Still gonna do my last photo on wet braids since that's what I did for my original photo.  I stayed mostly in twists with a few braid sets thrown in.


----------



## miss cosmic (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm mad cos i've been really trying to do this challenge...but if I keep the twists in longer than a week at most my hair starts to lock. I've tried not washing, washing, i've tried twisting wet and twisting dry, twisting with and without product...no matter what I do within 6 days my hair starts to lock. At first I thought it was just tangling, but the two strands actually stick to each other as well as the hairs in the separate twists sticking together. I don't have time to twist and re-twist every 5 days so....i'm bowing out. Maybe I'll try twisting with extensions but since I'm also babying my hairline that won't be any time soon.

I thought my hair was type 4b now I dare anyone to tell me 4z doesn't exist 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Transformer TF101


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 15, 2011)

miss cosmic said:


> I'm mad cos i've been really trying to do this challenge...but if I keep the twists in longer than a week at most my hair starts to lock. I've tried not washing, washing, i've tried twisting wet and twisting dry, twisting with and without product...no matter what I do within 6 days my hair starts to lock. At first I thought it was just tangling, but the two strands actually stick to each other as well as the hairs in the separate twists sticking together. I don't have time to twist and re-twist every 5 days so....i'm bowing out. Maybe I'll try twisting with extensions but since I'm also babying my hairline that won't be any time soon.
> 
> I thought my hair was type 4b now I dare anyone to tell me 4z doesn't exist
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Transformer TF101


Wow. miss cosmic do you wear a scarf at night! Not a bonnet, but a scarf. Maybe your hair is rubbing too much when you sleep.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 15, 2011)

So I put my hair into some type of updo today. It took me 5 mins. Now I bet I wont be able to do this style again watch! Lol I'll post pics this evening.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 15, 2011)

I removed my mini twists last weekend and put in much bigger twists.. still wearing them in a low bun.... I prefer the mini twists but they take too long to redo... I just started taking Nioxin 1/day in the hopes that it helps with my edges.... Also.. a prepoo with yogurt and olive oil may be the best thing ive found for my hair yet..


----------



## koko22 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm a lurker but I just wanted to share this pic. Mini-twists "pinned" up. I try to wear my twists for at least two weeks before rocking a twistout. I love this thread and I'm encouraged by all of you ladies. Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2011)

miss cosmic said:


> I'm mad cos i've been really trying to do this challenge...but if I keep the twists in longer than a week at most my hair starts to lock. I've tried not washing, washing, i've tried twisting wet and twisting dry, twisting with and without product...no matter what I do within 6 days my hair starts to lock. At first I thought it was just tangling, but the two strands actually stick to each other as well as the hairs in the separate twists sticking together. I don't have time to twist and re-twist every 5 days so....i'm bowing out. Maybe I'll try twisting with extensions but since I'm also babying my hairline that won't be any time soon.
> 
> I thought my hair was type 4b now I dare anyone to tell me 4z doesn't exist
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Transformer TF101


 
Sorry to see you go Miss_Cosmic. And I understand your frustration with twist. My hair does the same so I retwist every week. I have just gotten use to it and now I can twist in a little over an hour. Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2011)

koko22 said:


> I'm a lurker but I just wanted to share this pic. Mini-twists "pinned" up. I try to wear my twists for at least two weeks before rocking a twistout. I love this thread and I'm encouraged by all of you ladies. Thanks!


 
Thanks for sharing your style with us koko22. It looks really nice and you have so many twist. Looks great!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 15, 2011)

I took out my twists, so I am no longer in this challenge. It's the end of the year, so I'm celebrating with 'out' styles.

I'll be updating with progress pics soon!


----------



## miss cosmic (Dec 15, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Wow. miss cosmic do you wear a scarf at night! Not a bonnet, but a scarf. Maybe your hair is rubbing too much when you sleep.



pookaloo83 i wrap my hair with cling-wrap every night. 

faithVA  the amount of time i was spending with the twists in was not worth the amount of time i'd spend getting my hair ready to twist and twisting it. maybe when it gets longer i'll try again. instead of twists i now just do four big plaits with thread and re-do those 5 days. it takes me 10mins to re-do the plaits.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 15, 2011)

Some type of updo I did this morning. Took me 5 mins.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't think I'll be joining this challenge again next month. Although my hair does great in the twists I just don't "feel" great. I don't feel like they are very flattering on me. I prefer my hair out and curly. So I may occasionally do twists, but other than every once in a while I'll just have to find another low manipulation style for me. I will still be in twists the rest of this year, though.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Dec 17, 2011)

I finally tried some kinda-mini-twists. I used water and Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. I braid the twists at night to sleep.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm out of the challenge also.  I have a lot of holiday plans and I do not think that twists without extensions are attractive on me at all.  I don't think I can post a start and end pic because I started the challenge twisting wet hair and the last pic I took was on stretched hair,  Good luck ladies!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I was so tempted to wear a twistout today! But I'm holding on!  I can't wait till this challenge is over!!!!! This is the only challenge I've ever stuck with. I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm still in my twists as well, though I make no promises for Christmas and New Year's .  I've got another week in these, and they're holding up pretty well.  I plan to continue this into the new year, alternating between twists and buns, but definitely PSing.  Now that I know I can make the twists last for 3 weeks at a time, I feel more comfortable that my wrists can hold up to the twisting .


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 17, 2011)

Ill be living in twists and braids through next year, too...now, I think I'm just paranoid about wearing my hair out haha...I never have luck with "out" styles...but I do like the idea of still being able to have hair that I can wear "out" once in a blue...just once every few months or so lol


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't get to post much but I'm still in!  Currently in mini twists.  Plan to keep these in till New Years, then wear my hair out for a week before twisting again.  

My hair has grown a lot since starting this challenge in September.  I haven't been much of a picture taker this year so I have no update pics but I plan to do better for the 2012 challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

For those still in the challenge, there was no designated end date. So the end date was not designated to be 12/31, it was just sometime in December. And whenever you decide that end date is just take your final picture. I knew when I started that people needed to end at various times due to other challenges. 

So if you need to stop before 12/31 go ahead. Just take your ending pic when you do and post your results.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

For those rolling into the next challenge with me, I am still thinking about the guidelines.

What do you think of a twist, braid, bun challenge vs. a twist and braid challenge. Any feedback would be appreciated.

I dont think they are doing a bunning 2012 challenge. Some where going to HYH 2012.


Just thinking about. Now that I'm writing it I'm not sure why


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 17, 2011)

faithVA, if you include bunning its on and poppin!  I am DOWN for the cause .  The week I don't twist is the week I bun, so yeah, it's all good.

I think one of the big differences with this challenge and HYH (which I'm also in) is that this one really focuses on working with your own hair, not relying on extensions, wigs, weaves, etc.  I don't think there's ANYTHING wrong with the latter, but it's nice to have to learn different ways of styling your own hair and keeping it protected as well, so both challenges have their purpose.


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm definitely down with adding bunning. It's what I do when not in twists anyway! 

Just finished a set of mini twists. I'll keep them as long as my scalp says so


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 17, 2011)

For some reason I don't have enough hair to pull in a bun. at least it doesn't seem like it. Well thanks for letting us know there's no end date! Next week will be my last week and I will post pics. Next week Thurs to be exact will be my last day.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2011)

ecadnacmc I understand not feeling attractive in twists. I feel the same way! I'll wear them the rest of this month but I don't know how often I'll be wearing them after this challenge is over.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2011)

faithVA
I am down if you add bunning to the rules! I plan to be alternating between twists and buns anyway so this will be perfect for me. How long is the next challenge scheduled to go for?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback ladies. 

pookaloo83, I can't get my hair into a bun either but I like options  I may not be able to wear a bun in January but maybe by the end of February. Who knows?

I am going to do quarterly challenges and we will see how it goes. So the next phase will be Jan 1 - March 31. I will see where I am and how many ladies are rolling with me to see if I do a next phase.


Ronnieaj, I agree about the HYH. Nothing against it. I just think we learn more about our hair when we aren't hiding it. And we can share more when its our hair. I don't really have the personality to hide my hair for that long even if someone told me that it would be down to my butt when I finished.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

The new challenge is up 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14866761#post14866761


----------



## -PYT (Dec 17, 2011)

On my last stretch of doing these mini twists...i'm determined to finish tonight.  It's been 9 hours total so far.  Will keep these in for a month at the least.  Will post pics when finished.

ETA:  
Shoutout to Nonie...made a conscious effort to not twist with anything this time.  I'll keep these as long as possible.  Gonna be traveling for 16 days!  Happy Holidays, ladies! They took 11 hrs


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

-PYT said:


> On my last stretch of doing these mini twists...i'm determined to finish tonight. It's been 9 hours total so far. Will keep these in for a month at the least. Will post pics when finished.
> 
> ETA:
> Shoutout to @Nonie...made a conscious effort to not twist with anything this time. I'll keep these as long as possible. Gonna be traveling for 16 days! Happy Holidays, ladies! They took 11 hrs


 

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

I DCd over night, rinsed, applied Zuresh Leave-In, let it air dry, applied Zuresh-Leave-In again, then applied Zuresh Detangler and 2 strand twisted.

I tried 3 strand twist in the back but the hair seems very soft in the back so I don't think its going to hold any better.

My twists look good but I checked out my crown and I still need to have the hair fill in more to wear my twists comfortable. I can tell no matter how long my twists get, I won't be able to wear my hair loose with the hari thin in that area. 

Going to seal the ends with shea butter before I go to bed.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm bowing out guys. I took my twists out today and rocked a twistout. Got so many compliments! Anyway, I'm calling it quits. I'll post comparison pics tomorrow. Even though I don't think I have any.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Ladies, It's December and the challenge ends this month on whichever date you choose to end it. Thank you for hanging out with me. It went fairly quickly  And if you want to continue on the new challenge thread is up. It is now a twist/braid/bun challenge.

Please post your starting, mid-point(if you took one) and ending pic between today and December 31st. We would love to see some wonderful twist, braids, twist outs or whatever HAIR you want to show us. 

If you dropped out please forgive me for adding you to the list. It's hard to track who is still with us and who is not. 

TIA

NappyNelle, Sesi, Sianna, Seamonster, youwillrise, judy4all, OndoGirl
sikora, PaigeJessica, Krystle~Hime, NaijaNaps, SouthernStunner, Iluvsmuhgrass, 13StepsAhead, FroFab, MaraWithLove, catt86
LaBelleLL, ecadnacmc, PYT, lolascurls, LOVEs_Harmony, discodumpling
lovenharmony, pookaloo83, Imoan, Kenny-Ann, that1girl, SimJam
Bublin, Reminiscing, adamson, ladykpnyc, YoursTrulyRE
Ronnieaj, Poutchi, Victoria44, Tibbar, DDTexlaxed, septemberbaby
thecurlycamshow


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 19, 2011)

faithVA,

I don't know if I ever officially joined. I think I just kinda butted in. My hair is in about a dozen twists after this morning's detangling session. Once I wash and DC, I think I'll straighten for my year end assessment.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> @faithVA,
> 
> I don't know if I ever officially joined. I think I just kinda butted in. My hair is in about a dozen twists after this morning's detangling session. Once I wash and DC, I think I'll straighten for my year end assessment.


 
I don't know either cocosweet. I really didn't do so well tracking challengers this quarter  I'm all over the place 

But please share your pics anyway. We aren't going to know the difference


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 19, 2011)

I said I dropped out last week... but I'm trying MissAlinaRose's stretched twistout method, so I have in chunky twists that are drying in braids.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> I said I dropped out last week... but I'm trying @MissAlinaRose's stretched twistout method, so I have in chunky twists that are drying in braids.


 
Well this challenge ended anytime in December. I knew people would be getting ready for end pics for other challenges so I didn't take it through the 31st. There wasn't an end date. So technically you made it to December you finished the challenge. Just post pics of your start and finish and we will be happy


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't take any start pics but I can take some of a blowout (or banded) later this week.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I've been neglecting this thread, haven't I? lol I've been in twists all fall and finally flatironed this past week. I washed after 4 days and am back in twists again. I'm pretty close to APL and can probably claim it but I want to be CERTAIN. I posted pix in the APL 2012 challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> Well, I've been neglecting this thread, haven't I? lol I've been in twists all fall and finally flatironed this past week. I washed after 4 days and am back in twists again. I'm pretty close to APL and can probably claim it but I want to be CERTAIN. I posted pix in the APL 2012 challenge.


 
Will you also post your pics here GaiasDaughter24?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I didn't take any start pics but I can take some of a blowout (or banded) later this week.


 
Shame on you Iluvsmuhgrass. Ok we will take what we can get.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Dec 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Will you also post your pics here @GaiasDaughter24?


 
 Sure, no problem


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 19, 2011)

I am going to continue in the next challenge. My hair thrived better. I am retiring my strait hair look, even though I love it more than the curly. I just want my hair to be healthy and grow.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 19, 2011)

I realize I havnt taken good progress pics for comparison ..

I'll post tomorrow as I dont have my camera or laptop with me tonight


----------



## OndoGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

My end shot. 5 and a half inches. Not bad considering I bc'd 9 months ago. ETA: beginning shot is my avatar (4 inches)


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 19, 2011)

My hair 10/20/11







My hair 10/24/11






My hair 10/27/11



11/3/11














Twists 11/20/11












Twistout 11/26/11







Twists 12/15
















Twistout today 12/19/11












It was fun guys! My twists were scraggly,and thin. they thickened up over time.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 20, 2011)

Plan to straighten my hair by year end so I'll post a final picture.... Should be fun....


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 20, 2011)

3 days. Thats what my scalp agreed to. So, i'm in the process of a takedown. I'm taking down the ones that haven't taken themselves down already *smh* So it's a fro as I go about my day. Detangle and bun tomorrow


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> My hair 10/20/11
> 
> 
> My hair 10/24/11
> ...


 
Looks good pookaloo83. Thicker is good but I can also see more hang. I like your upstyles. Looking forward to getting all my twists into an upstyle.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 20, 2011)

Will post an update at the end of the month... nice going ladies....


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 22, 2011)

First of all, big ups to Nonie for the twirling before twisting idea!  I had a special request to do a twist-out today, for the first time since a wedding in July.  These twists have been in for 3 weeks, so that's normally a MAJOR no-go .  But I was able to separate my twists and they look incredible!  Pics to be taken tonight .

Now, bad news.  My SO deleted my starting pic from our camera, and I forgot to take pictures of these twists before untwisting them, so what I have probably won't show much.  I have some pics from right after Thanksgiving, but I've also trimmed my hair twice since we began, totaling 1.25 inches at least, so there won't be much progress shown, but I'll post what I have!!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is my not so good end of challenge picture.  I started to rebraid my hair (I'm not even done with my whole head)...I tried to get a shot of the half I did finish.  In this picture, the braids aren't soaking wet like the starting picture.  My hair was pretty damp when I started and I sprayed the sections with water/castor oil.  I braided most and twisted the ends.

I don't think you can see much growth in its braided state...but I am noticing growth in a stretched state.  Shriiinnnnkage!

Oh and since I can only post from my phone, I can't post my starting pic with this...but as soon as our computer is up and running again, ill add it here for comparison. 

Oh and these pictures were taken today december 22, 2011.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using SCH-I405


----------



## Nonie (Dec 22, 2011)

Ronnieaj, I appreciate you taking a chance on my suggestions and the feedback. I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey girls... Fotki and YT has been updated with length check... I definitely retained . Thanks guys..

http://public.fotki.com/judy4all/december-22nd-2011/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjU_BCWE46I


----------



## NaijaNaps (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't have 'real' comparison pics but I'll take some pics 

Plus, I gave myself a much needed trim to start off 2012 with healthier ends. Still working on getting my ends even healthier!


----------



## FroFab (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey all!  Had some computer issues but I am back just in the nick of time.  I have had the same twists in for a while and will be taking me down within the next day or two.  I will post pics.  Still moisturizing with Giovanni and sealing with Castor oil.  Promise next post will contain pics.


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 24, 2011)

Posting my status pics from this challenge.  I signed up for the next phase of this challenge because twists just make my life easier...
Not much visible change to my hair (i.e. growth) but it FEELS healthier to me.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys!

I still got these mini twists in! They're two weeks old now and doing OK. I wash them once a week.

This is how I wore my hair for a Christmas party I went to last night. Hope yall are having a GREAT holiday!


----------



## SimJam (Dec 27, 2011)

SimJam said:


> I realize I havnt taken good progress pics for comparison ..
> 
> I'll post tomorrow as I dont have my camera or laptop with me tonight


 
I have no good pictures to show comparison though I was measuring and I know gained 1 inch over the 3 months


My hair looks like its showing more progress than I really have. My twists behave so differently depending on the products I use and whether i do on wet or dry hair.

The Oct pic was on wet hair and the Dec pic was on dry hair, which makes the twists more elongated.

next challenge I will take comparison pics with loose hair and just show styles inbetween.
Oct






Dec


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 28, 2011)

I really need to be better about documenting what I'm doing with my hair. First pic is from late summer- early fall. Second pic is from today.


----------



## Victoria44 (Dec 28, 2011)

i really didn't document my journey well, and my few pictures of the twists don't show my progress, but i definitely see better moisture and length retention due to this challenge.  My only problem is actually finding time to sit down and do the twists, since i do them fairly small.

This first pic is a length check, early june 2011:





another length check mid september, right after taking out extension braids:





first set of twists (i blow dried my hair first, and washed them a week later):










second set of twists, i just did on stretched hair from a braid out:





length check #3 early december (few days after 2 year post relaxer date )





grazing armpit length finally lol.  I know most of my hair has a while to catch up but i'm happy with my progress !


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you ladies for all of the updates.

Since it is so close to the end of the year, I am considering this thread closed. If you still want to update this thread with your progress please feel free to do so.

See you in the next challenge if you are continuing on.

Happy New Year.


----------



## that1girl (Jan 2, 2012)

I keep my hair in braids and twist most of the time. i maybe took a day or two with twistouts

september





twist done on stretched hair





january


----------



## FroFab (Jan 3, 2012)

Super late but nothing spectacular to report anyway.  I finally found the chance to take down my twists and didn't get around to washing them until a week later (New Year's Eve).  Attached are my ending shots which show from my own knowledge that my hair hasn't budged.  The only thing I can say is that hopefully my ends have gotten thicker since I have been trimming away thin ends all year.  Looks to still be about BSL stretched.  The pics are about 50% wet, naked hair.

Don't think I'll be officially joining anymore challenges for a while because my lifestyle is too hectic to keep up with posting and pics.  

Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## Sesi (Jan 7, 2012)

Unfortunately i won't have any pics to share. My camera died. And I mamaged to pour water or my laptop, effectively killing it too. My sources of picture-aking are no more. 

I did gain some length. I don't know. I am at the very beginning of SL length hair now, and my hair can reach the bottom of my upper lip when pulled down (Four moths ago, it only got to the tip of my nose.

Sorry!!


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 13, 2012)

Sesi said:


> I won't be able to post till  Nov, because I am going to be in Ghana all of Setember and october - bad internet/not too much time for browsing. So see you then!!



hi!are you back from Ghana yet?how did your regimen hold up while you were there and did you meet your goal?


----------

